# Shootings of Asian-Americans in Atlanta



## JLW (Mar 16, 2021)

8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
					

Video evidence suggests "it is extremely likely" that the same person was responsible for the three deadly shootings at massage parlors in the metro Atlanta area, police said Tuesday.




					www.cnn.com
				




News is still breaking.

Apparently, the shootings occurred  at spas.

Too early to tell motivations or who is behind it.


----------



## Genclebune (Mar 16, 2021)

We need to end this immigration


----------



## freyasman (Mar 16, 2021)

Gangster shit.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 16, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> 8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
> 
> 
> Video evidence suggests "it is extremely likely" that the same person was responsible for the three deadly shootings at massage parlors in the metro Atlanta area, police said Tuesday.
> ...


Gotta be White supremacist insurrectionists


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Mar 16, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> 8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
> 
> 
> Video evidence suggests "it is extremely likely" that the same person was responsible for the three deadly shootings at massage parlors in the metro Atlanta area, police said Tuesday.
> ...


I felt a tiny bit ridiculous doing so, but I made a point of letting one of my team members who is Asian know that I condemn the attacks on those of his race and where I stand on any type of racism.  It wasn't an uncomfortable conversation for me personally however in the time since, there have been numerous attacks here in our area and nationwide.

An unprovoked attack on innocent people irrespective of their race, or persuasion should be a concern to us all.  Even if there is nothing you can do to stop it, you can speak out against it and let those impacted or at risk know they have your support.  It's not always easy to tell friend from foe.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 16, 2021)

Genclebune said:


> We need to end this immigration



How about we need to end this violence, dipshit?


----------



## Genclebune (Mar 16, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Genclebune said:
> 
> 
> > We need to end this immigration
> ...


And if they stayed in their country it wouldn’t have happened


----------



## Peace (Mar 16, 2021)

Genclebune said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Genclebune said:
> ...



Dude stop it!


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 16, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> 8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
> 
> 
> Video evidence suggests "it is extremely likely" that the same person was responsible for the three deadly shootings at massage parlors in the metro Atlanta area, police said Tuesday.
> ...



Blue city hijinks.  Why does this always happen in places run by people like you?


----------



## JLW (Mar 16, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > 8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
> ...


Can’t you take a day off from your usual idiocy?


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 16, 2021)

Genclebune said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Genclebune said:
> ...




If everyone stayed in bed nothing would happen.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 16, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Gangster shit.




there might be a chance of that. Could be a money laundering thing gone wrong. Kind of odd how it was one type of business that was hit. Or it could just be some nut who doesnt like asian people..  really sad that there are some people like this free to run loose in the world.


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 16, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...




You didn't answer my question.  Why do these things only happen in places run by people like you?


----------



## JGalt (Mar 16, 2021)

Damn.

"Shootings at three Atlanta-area massage parlors have left seven people dead, many of them Asian women, authorities said Tuesday.

Three people were killed and two others injured at a massage parlor in Cherokee County late Tuesday afternoon, officials said.

Shortly after, shootings at two Atlanta massage parlors that are across the street from each other left four dead. Police did not say whether they believe the Atlanta shootings were connected to the one in Cherokee County, which is about 30 miles (50 kilometers) northwest of Atlanta."

7 killed in 3 massage parlor shootings near Atlanta, Ga.

Suspect Robert Aaron Long, 21 of Woodstock has been captured.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 16, 2021)

Woodstock is a semi cow poke town. That dude is a definite Trumpster seeking revenge on one those "ChiComs" that Trumpsters keep talking about.

They'll throw the book at him, as they should.


----------



## gulfman (Mar 16, 2021)

They must have rubbed him the wong way


----------



## freyasman (Mar 16, 2021)

Yarddog said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Gangster shit.
> ...


You want to push into someone else's territory,  hitting their money is a good way to put pressure on them and deny them resources. 
Money laundering was the first thing that came to mind here.... I'm going to go with gangster shit.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Mar 16, 2021)

The Biden Depression has brought us now Asian American killing sprees. Sad!


----------



## freyasman (Mar 16, 2021)

gulfman said:


> They must have rubbed him the wong way


That's funny,  lol.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 16, 2021)

From what I understand three Asian female killed at one message parlor, another at a massage parlor across the street, another at a massage parlor across the county line to the north, others a  those locations shot and died at the hospital.  What is amazing is the fact that all were involved in massage parlors on the same afternoon, and police cannot say if they think they are connected.  Go Figure.  I used this link because only 12 minutes old right before I posted.
*8 killed in shooting spree at Atlanta-area massage parlors; suspect in custody *








						8 killed in shooting spree at Atlanta-area massage parlors; suspect in custody
					

Shootings at two massage parlors in Atlanta and one in the suburbs left eight people dead, many of them women of Asian descent, authorities said Tuesday. A...




					www.marketwatch.com


----------



## Oddball (Mar 16, 2021)

Already a thread....And the title isn't amusing in the least.

You should be embarrassed, as it were that you possessed the self-awareness it takes to experience the emotion.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 16, 2021)

White 6 said:


> From what I understand three Asian female killed at one message parlor, another at a massage parlor across the street, another at a massage parlor across the county line to the north, others a  those locations shot and died at the hospital.  What is amazing is the fact that all were involved in massage parlors on the same afternoon, and police cannot say if they think they are connected.  Go Figure.  I used this link because only 12 minutes old right before I posted.
> *8 killed in shooting spree at Atlanta-area massage parlors; suspect in custody *
> 
> 
> ...



Who the hell wears pink to go on a shooting spree?


----------



## White 6 (Mar 16, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> 8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
> 
> 
> Video evidence suggests "it is extremely likely" that the same person was responsible for the three deadly shootings at massage parlors in the metro Atlanta area, police said Tuesday.
> ...


You can call them spas, but the sign over the door says massage parlor.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 16, 2021)

Genclebune said:


> ....
> And if they stayed in their country it wouldn’t have happened



Only a real fucking scumbag would say something like that.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 16, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Already a thread....And the title isn't amusing in the least.
> 
> You should be embarrassed, as it were that you possessed the self-awareness it takes to experience the emotion.


As I was saying before the merge, not at all embarrassed.  Just got home, saw the news checked the top active topics and posted.  I went on to say, give me the thread title and will check to see what the more sensitive members (no pun intended) feel about it.


----------



## McRib (Mar 16, 2021)

Genclebune said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Genclebune said:
> ...



You're an idiot.


----------



## Toro (Mar 16, 2021)

Well that sucks.

Atlanta has an awesome Asian ex-pat community.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 16, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > 8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
> ...


What in the world makes you think it was white supremacist.  My first thought was business relate.  You got a race thing going on in your mind?


----------



## Toro (Mar 16, 2021)

White 6 said:


> What in the world makes you think it was white supremacist.  My first thought was business relate.  You got a race thing going on in your mind?



That's all he has got going in his "mind".


----------



## White 6 (Mar 16, 2021)

JGalt said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > From what I understand three Asian female killed at one message parlor, another at a massage parlor across the street, another at a massage parlor across the county line to the north, others a  those locations shot and died at the hospital.  What is amazing is the fact that all were involved in massage parlors on the same afternoon, and police cannot say if they think they are connected.  Go Figure.  I used this link because only 12 minutes old right before I posted.
> ...


Is that the dude they arrested?


----------



## JGalt (Mar 16, 2021)

White 6 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



Yup. That's him. Cops chased him down and did a pit maneuver to get him stopped.


----------



## McRib (Mar 16, 2021)

What is wrong with these people? What inspired the El Paso Walmart shooter? What inspired this fruit loop? When are we going to build a gallows and rid society of these people?


----------



## White 6 (Mar 16, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Already a thread....And the title isn't amusing in the least.
> ...


By the way, for anybody here from original thread before the one I mistakenly tried to start got merge,  Oddball is taking object with the title of my thread which was up for about 4 minutes.  The title he objected to started with "They are Dying for Blowjobs in Atlanta" and then went on to quote part of the link title.  Yes, I thought it was funny.  20 years in combat arms has given me a sometime sardonic and course sense of humor.  If the tinder hearted on here are offended:


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 16, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


White progressives who tell me that attacks on asians by blacks is because white supremacy......why do you ask ?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Mar 16, 2021)

21 yr. old white male suspect roberrt aaron long captured.









						Georgia massage parlor shootings leave 8 dead; man captured
					

ATLANTA (AP) — Shootings at two massage parlors in Atlanta and one in the suburbs Tuesday evening left eight people dead, many of them women of Asian descent, authorities said...




					apnews.com


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 16, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> 21 yr. old white male suspect roberrt aaron long captured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now those Asian women are truly here doing jobs Americans won’t do.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 16, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Damn.
> 
> "Shootings at three Atlanta-area massage parlors have left seven people dead, many of them Asian women, authorities said Tuesday.
> 
> ...


He's got crazy eyes
They're all hoping he's got a qanon t-shirt and a Trump 2020 flag

Usually in massage palors ,bars ,drug dens ,it's the same ethnic group if it's organized crime related


Sumthin whacky Goin on here


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2021)

Genclebune said:


> We need to end this immigration


What we need to do is stop vilifying Asians


----------



## Blackrook (Mar 16, 2021)

They're already making it a racial thing but it could be someone who doesn't like prostitution.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


These people were murdered by a WHITE fuckhead


----------



## Correll (Mar 16, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Genclebune said:
> 
> 
> > We need to end this immigration
> ...




No one is doing that.


----------



## whoisit (Mar 16, 2021)

More insanity.


----------



## Correll (Mar 16, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...




So, it's his skin color that matters to you?


----------



## White 6 (Mar 16, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


The guy they arrested looks like white guy.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 16, 2021)

Blackrook said:


> They're already making it a racial thing but it could be someone who doesn't like prostitution.


Because of religion? Either the racists own this or religious


----------



## Blackrook (Mar 16, 2021)

What we do know is that Asians aren't going to start rioting because of these murders.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Mar 16, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > 8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
> ...



We all know what they really are.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


It's the LYING about skin color that bothers me.

How'd ya miss that douchebag?


----------



## Blackrook (Mar 16, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > They're already making it a racial thing but it could be someone who doesn't like prostitution.
> ...


One man is to blame, the man who did it. This "guilt by association" thing is total bullshit.


----------



## Correll (Mar 16, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




Because no  one lied about skin color. Have you been drinking?


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Genclebune said:
> ...


Hong Kong Flu? China Virus?

All the attacks on Biden claiming he's a tool of the Chinese?

Don't even try to lie


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> White progressives who tell me that attacks on asians by blacks is because white supremacy





Correll said:


> Because no one lied about skin color. Have you been drinking?


STFU


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 16, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


You were in the special slow an short class weren't ya


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Mar 16, 2021)

Blackrook said:


> They're already making it a racial thing but it could be someone who doesn't like prostitution.



Look at you, trying to rationalize motivations for a murderer based on your political ideology.

You're a fucking hack.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 16, 2021)

Blackrook said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Unless he’s been on those quanon sites then quanon could be considered a domestic terrorist organization. You guys wan5 blm and black panthers to be considered terrorists


----------



## Correll (Mar 16, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



Are you insane? 

Naming diseases after places they come from or are first identified at, is normal and not limited to Chinese or minorities. 

And the Chinese government is a bad faith actor, who plays dirty. That is not vilifying them, but honestly addressing who and what they are.


----------



## Correll (Mar 16, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > White progressives who tell me that attacks on asians by blacks is because white supremacy
> ...




That is not a lie about skin color, but him complaining about race baiting by people like you.

Are you high?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Mar 16, 2021)

Still too early to tell what the motive is...

He could just be a disgruntled customer...

Or he may be innocent and is being framed by BLM


----------



## Blackrook (Mar 16, 2021)

If a black man had done these murders, the media wouldn't have told us he's black.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 16, 2021)

Blackrook said:


> One man is to blame, the man who did it. This "guilt by association" thing is total bullshit.



Then why did you do the same thing?


----------



## Blackrook (Mar 16, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > One man is to blame, the man who did it. This "guilt by association" thing is total bullshit.
> ...


I didn't.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 16, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Or how about you both stop injecting your own personal bullshit into this and wait for the facts to come out


----------



## White 6 (Mar 16, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


No, I was in the class that didn't and do not approve of racism.  I think you never got out of the lower class.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 16, 2021)

Blackrook said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



"They're already making it a racial thing *but it could be someone who doesn't like prostitution*."


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Mar 16, 2021)

Blackrook said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



You do.


----------



## Quasar44 (Mar 16, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> 8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
> 
> 
> Video evidence suggests "it is extremely likely" that the same person was responsible for the three deadly shootings at massage parlors in the metro Atlanta area, police said Tuesday.
> ...


Asians are being exterminated all over the USA


----------



## Blackrook (Mar 16, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


How does that mean I blame anyone other than the killer?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Mar 16, 2021)

Blackrook said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



You're really this fucking dumb? I don't buy it.


----------



## Blackrook (Mar 16, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > 8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
> ...


No.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 16, 2021)

Blackrook said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > "They're already making it a racial thing *but it could be someone who doesn't like prostitution*."
> ...


----------



## Correll (Mar 16, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...




Dude. YOu are looking bad here. Answer the question or admit you cannot.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Mar 16, 2021)

It was a race thing as you do not go strictly to Asian location and shot woman. It will be interesting to see if there is a Chinese connection. Still I would guess that this guy couldn't tell the difference between various oriental people.

Still the Covid issues could be a factor. We will have to wait and see what was the trigger or motive behind this senseless violence.

massage parlor could be just a massage parlor. 

Kid probably took it for something more


----------



## Blackrook (Mar 16, 2021)

Prostitutes are more likely to be murder victims because serial killers tend to choose them for their perceived immoral lifestyle.

That's not bashing on religious people, I'm just stating a fact.


----------



## Blackrook (Mar 16, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> It was a race thing as you do not go strictly to Asian location and shot woman. It will be interesting to see if there is a Chinese connection. Still I would guess that this guy couldn't tell the difference between various oriental people.
> 
> Still the Covid issues could be a factor. We will have to wait and see what was the trigger or motive behind this senseless violence.


What's the point of looking for triggers and motives? The man committed the crime of murder, he will be punished, end of story.

You're just looking for a way to blame people who aren't at fault for these murders.


----------



## AFrench2 (Mar 16, 2021)

Suspect:


----------



## White 6 (Mar 16, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Could just as easily be someone or some group that doesn't like other people being in the massage parlor/prostitution business as it cut in on trade.  Would not be the first time.


----------



## Blackrook (Mar 16, 2021)

They will find out he's a quiet man who never bothered any of his neighbors.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 16, 2021)

Blackrook said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > It was a race thing as you do not go strictly to Asian location and shot woman. It will be interesting to see if there is a Chinese connection. Still I would guess that this guy couldn't tell the difference between various oriental people.
> ...


One guy, possibly shooting at 3 different locations and he was arrested 150 miles southwest of Atlanta, 3 hours later.  Looks like he had a plan to do whatever shooting he may have done and get way out of town.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 16, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> 8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
> 
> 
> Video evidence suggests "it is extremely likely" that the same person was responsible for the three deadly shootings at massage parlors in the metro Atlanta area, police said Tuesday.
> ...


Massage parlors attract filth. So sad


----------



## DrLove (Mar 16, 2021)

Sad 








						8 dead in Atlanta-area spa shootings, suspect arrested
					

Six of the victims were Asian women, officials said. The shootings occurred within an hour at three spas.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 16, 2021)

Those massage parlors are often fronts for prostitution.   Some pimp is crying over his 8 asian whores.


----------



## DrLove (Mar 16, 2021)

Asian massage parlors. More hate WuFlu hate?


----------



## Oddball (Mar 16, 2021)

3rd, maybe 4th thread on this story.

Do any of you dweebs know how to use the search function?


----------



## DrLove (Mar 16, 2021)

Update


			Redirect Notice


----------



## DrLove (Mar 16, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Update
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice



Perp


----------



## White 6 (Mar 16, 2021)

Good luck Dr. They merged mine in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Dekster (Mar 16, 2021)

Are we about to have another round of the celibate not by choice people in the news or whatever they hell incels are?


----------



## fncceo (Mar 16, 2021)

We need common sense massage legislation... NOW!


----------



## DrLove (Mar 16, 2021)

Yea, not that I wouldn’t have guessed but Long is another religious look who loved hims guns  








						Robert Aaron Long, Atlanta Asian Spa Shootings Suspect: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
					

Robert Aaron Long was identified as a suspect in the shooting of five people at a spa in Cherokee County, Woodstock, Georgia and as the Atlanta shooting suspect.




					www.google.com


----------



## JoeMoma (Mar 16, 2021)

Not a happy ending!


----------



## DrLove (Mar 16, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Good luck Dr. They merged mine in less than 5 minutes.



You can have it. I’m tired of these stories.


----------



## DrLove (Mar 16, 2021)

JoeMoma said:


> Not a happy ending!



Cmon Joe - wait an hour prior to the jokes. Too soon man


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 16, 2021)

Looking up directions from FL to IL, google maps warned me that “Asian massage parlor shootings may affect these directions”.
For real. 
Can you imagine what google maps directions would look like traveling through Chicago?


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 16, 2021)

fncceo said:


> We need common sense massage legislation... NOW!


Why?  The massage parlors didn't kill anyone, the redneck with the gun did.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 16, 2021)

Dekster said:


> Are we about to have another round of the celibate not by choice people in the news or whatever they hell incels are?


Nah, we're going to figure out if Opie is a peckwood racist, a mob tool to send a message in the marketplace or just some jackoff that got a bad blowjob, and a case of clap, not knowing which whorehouse he was in before he gave it to his sweet  wholesome fiance, Brenda Lou-Anne.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 16, 2021)

The guy was just shooting off his load after one of those famous asian massages.


----------



## AFrench2 (Mar 16, 2021)

21 years old and now he's about to go to prison for the rest of his (non-geriatric) life. Sigh...


RIP to the victims. So senseless...shame.


----------



## DrLove (Mar 16, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Are we about to have another round of the celibate not by choice people in the news or whatever they hell incels are?
> ...



Trumpster Dumpster - 100% Guaranteed.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Mar 16, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



If it had been a black shooter what would you have called him?   Let me guess....future Astronaut?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Mar 16, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Looking up directions from FL to IL, google maps warned me that “Asian massage parlor shootings may affect these directions”.
> For real.
> Can you imagine what google maps directions would look like traveling through Chicago?



hehheh    1 captured suspect and they are thinking about changing driving directions?   dats google o.k.   I never use them.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Mar 16, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Genclebune said:
> 
> 
> > We need to end this immigration
> ...



I do not see anyone on here vilifying Asians......unless you are asian?   I see a lot of folks on here vilifying your dumb ass.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 16, 2021)

Lets wait for the investigation to take place.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Mar 16, 2021)

whoisit said:


> More insanity.



Well......he might have a logical motive.....maybe he caught some kind of disease from one of those asian hookers?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Mar 16, 2021)

Blackrook said:


> If a black man had done these murders, the media wouldn't have told us he's black.



They might have said he was a white supremacist black.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 16, 2021)

DrLove said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...


Who knows.  Atlanta has always been a hard town.  It ain't all peach blossoms and baseball games, not even back in the 70s, kind of a Chicago of the deep south.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 16, 2021)

There is no logical explanation for mass shootings like this.

Considering the victims its sexual in nature.

But in our sex obsessed pop culture that could mean anything


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Mar 16, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



Hong Kong flu is the name of a particular flu virus.  The chinese virus denotes where the so called covid virus came from.

Biden is definitely a tool of China....not even to mention how his son is in neck deep over there.

Thus all good descriptive names....find something else to get your panties in a wad over.


----------



## San Souci (Mar 16, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Asian massage parlors. More hate WuFlu hate?


Hmmmmmm...Most crimes against Asians are done by Black Thugs.


----------



## DrLove (Mar 16, 2021)

San Souci said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Asian massage parlors. More hate WuFlu hate?
> ...



This perp don’t look black idiot


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 16, 2021)

San Souci said:


> Most crimes against Asians are done by Black Thugs.


Or sexually twisted men like this guy


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Mar 16, 2021)

San Souci said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Asian massage parlors. More hate WuFlu hate?
> ...



That has been the history....though they usually go for older asians who are walking down some NYC city street aka the city of hate.

If they can't find an asian.....they look for a Jew.   If they can't find a jew they will settle for some little old white lady....as a last resort they will attack an older black guy in a wheel chair.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 16, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I had a worse time with the Hong Kong Flu back then, than I did with Covid-19 last year.  That was some rough stuff for a kid my age back then.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 16, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Asian massage parlors. More hate WuFlu hate?


An incel?
At one of the spas, a _robbery_ was reported.  Maybe the caller assumed he was there to rob the place when he walked in with a gun?  He doesn't seem like an armed robbery type of kid.  

_Pizza, guns, drums, music, family, and God. This pretty much sums up my life. It’s a pretty good life,” read the tagline on an Instagram account that appeared to belong to Long.

A student who graduated from Sequoyah High with Long in 2017 who spoke on the condition of anonymity told The Daily Beast, “He was very innocent seeming and wouldn’t even cuss. He was sorta nerdy and didn’t seem violent from what I remember. He was a hunter and his father was a youth minister or pastor. He was big into religion.”









						Massage Parlor Massacres Suspect Said He Loved Guns & God
					

At least six of the victims were Asian women, and a 21-year-old was in custody.



					www.thedailybeast.com
				



_


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 16, 2021)

Yarddog said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Gangster shit.
> ...


Massage parlors are well known fronts for prostitution.  Could be a hired hit between pimps.


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 16, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


You first.


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 16, 2021)

gulfman said:


> They must have rubbed him the wong way


Or he didn't get a happy ending.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 17, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> > They must have rubbed him the wong way
> ...


I vote for him catching clap, giving it to his sister and just didn't know which whore house he got it in.


----------



## Rocko (Mar 17, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Genclebune said:
> 
> 
> > We need to end this immigration
> ...



We need to stop vilifying any race. We also need to stop make a rush to judgment based on no evidence. Oh and when I say we I mean you.


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 17, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> 8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
> 
> 
> Video evidence suggests "it is extremely likely" that the same person was responsible for the three deadly shootings at massage parlors in the metro Atlanta area, police said Tuesday.
> ...


Yes we know, you blame Trump you don't need to state it.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 17, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> 8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
> 
> 
> Video evidence suggests "it is extremely likely" that the same person was responsible for the three deadly shootings at massage parlors in the metro Atlanta area, police said Tuesday.
> ...


Yikes.

Somebody wasn’t happy with their happy ending.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 17, 2021)

DrLove said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


He may identify as black.  Don’t jump to conclusions bigot.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 17, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> 8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
> 
> 
> Video evidence suggests "it is extremely likely" that the same person was responsible for the three deadly shootings at massage parlors in the metro Atlanta area, police said Tuesday.
> ...




Probably a lib.   Remember all the hate they chucked at the trumpster Robert Kraft when he got pinched at Jupiter's Orchids of Asia rub joint?


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 17, 2021)

odanny said:


> What is wrong with these people? What inspired the El Paso Walmart shooter? What inspired this fruit loop? When are we going to build a gallows and rid society of these people?



lol the majority of attacks on Asians are committed by blacks; as soon as they hung more blacks than whites you loons would be wetting your diapers over 'racism'.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 17, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > 8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
> ...


A Southern Baptist lib from Georgia.  Yeah.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 17, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Damn.
> ...



As somebody said on the first page, probably gangster shit, or somebody who doesn't like mass immigration.

 But why take it out on these girls, who are most likely trafficked slaves? Democrat policies encourage sex slavery and easy importation of slaves and especially exploited child slaves.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 17, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


My first thought was a pimp hired a hit on two other pimps.  Asian woman staffed massage parlors.  Gotta be pimp wars.


----------



## San Souci (Mar 17, 2021)

DrLove said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


I said MOST of them. Besides ,that is true of all violent crimes. Blacks commit more violent crimes than all other races combined. Nature of the Beast.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 17, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> The guy was just shooting off his load after one of those famous asian massages.



Unhappy ending?


----------



## Ben Thomson (Mar 17, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Genclebune said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Trolls gotta troll..


----------



## San Souci (Mar 17, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


----------



## San Souci (Mar 17, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Yes. It is a game they play called 'Sucka Punch". Any kid in a "Divirse" Public School knows that game from direct experience.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 17, 2021)

San Souci said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...



How do YOU know?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 17, 2021)

The nightly news just showed pictures of the "spas,.   One advertised Young Asian Women Massage.  Another was Massage Spa Asian Women.  The last was Aromatherapy Spa Young Asian Women.

Yep.  Fronts for prostitution.   The shooter might see himself as a moralistic avenger.  Sad.  Sad.


----------



## San Souci (Mar 17, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Direct experience.


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 17, 2021)

One report only:









						Massage Parlor Massacres Suspect Said He Loved Guns & God
					

Photo Illustration by The Daily Beast / Photos Cherokee Sheriff’s OfficeATLANTA—A Georgia man who professed a passion for guns and God was in custody on Tuesday night after a string of shootings that police said appeared to target Asian women at massage parlors and left eight people dead.Robert...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## OldLady (Mar 17, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The nightly news just showed pictures of the "spas,.   One advertised Young Asian Women Massage.  Another was Massage Spa Asian Women.  The last was Aromatherapy Spa Young Asian Women.
> 
> Yep.  Fronts for prostitution.   The shooter might see himself as a moralistic avenger.  Sad.  Sad.


I thought of that, too.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 17, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Kid doesn't sound like a pimp.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 17, 2021)

Genclebune said:


> We need to end this immigration


And this is an example of the rightwing hate that motivates attacks against Asian Americans and Asian immigrants.


----------



## there4eyeM (Mar 17, 2021)

History shows that the vast majority of violence is committed by young men. That correlation is undeniable. Humanity has failed to work out how to raise boys in a way that they can express their natural selves without repression while also without danger to the world. It is not that "males are toxic", it is that understanding is lacking.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 17, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Genclebune said:
> 
> 
> > We need to end this immigration
> ...


We don't know what motivated that kid.  Or that he had any politics at all.  Stop.


----------



## Genclebune (Mar 17, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Genclebune said:
> 
> 
> > We need to end this immigration
> ...


Move to Asia


----------



## gipper (Mar 17, 2021)

gulfman said:


> They must have rubbed him the wong way


No happy ending either.


----------



## Jets (Mar 17, 2021)

Too many unanswered questions. Let’s see what the investigation turns up.


----------



## Genclebune (Mar 17, 2021)

Not all Hero’s wear capes


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 17, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > Most crimes against Asians are done by Black Thugs.
> ...


I'm guessing its unrelated to covid as an excuse.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 17, 2021)

8 pages and I have yet to hear the description THUG, FERAL SAVAGE, PRONE TO VIOLENCE, VIOLENT ANIMAL etc.  As usual all we hear is excuses from the neighborhood racists.


----------



## Genclebune (Mar 17, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> 8 pages and I have yet to hear the description THUG, FERAL SAVAGE, PRONE TO VIOLENCE, VIOLENT ANIMAL etc.  As usual all we hear is excuses from the neighborhood racists.


Protectionist


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 17, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


They dont have black pimps


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Mar 17, 2021)

Blackrook said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > It was a race thing as you do not go strictly to Asian location and shot woman. It will be interesting to see if there is a Chinese connection. Still I would guess that this guy couldn't tell the difference between various oriental people.
> ...


Would you keep that same energy if the shooter was muslim??


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Mar 17, 2021)

OldLady said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Genclebune said:
> ...


At what age do we stop referring to grown ass white adults as kids??

Because we all know when it comes to black "kids" -- they stop becoming kids around the age of 11 or 12.....depending on how "scary" they look.......like this 12 yr old who was described as a 20-something yr old man....


----------



## Genclebune (Mar 17, 2021)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


Most grown black men dress in hoodies and baggy pants like 12 year old blacks kids they never grow up, mostly due to a lack of fathers


----------



## OldLady (Mar 17, 2021)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


Off topic.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Mar 17, 2021)

Genclebune said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The "kid" who murdered 8 people also had on a hoodie....your point??

Wearing a hoodie doesn't make you an adult you dic sucking moron


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Mar 17, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


No, it's really not.....

All I have seen on this post are white folks bending over backwards to excuse away what this guy did.....and part of the softening up and excuse making is referring to this man as a kid..

As to assume he didn't know better, he was just a child.....FOH....

Next folks will start trying to rewrite history to refer to Timothy McVeigh as a kid....


----------



## pknopp (Mar 17, 2021)

Massage Parlor Massacres Suspect Said He Loved Guns & God
					

At least six of the victims were Asian women, and a 21-year-old was in custody.



					www.thedailybeast.com
				




_ ATLANTA—A Georgia man who professed a passion for guns and God was in custody on Tuesday night after a string of shootings that police said appeared to target Asian women at massage parlors and left eight people dead. _

 Take the source for what it's worth.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Woodstock is a semi cow poke town. That dude is a definite Trumpster seeking revenge on one those "ChiComs" that Trumpsters keep talking about.
> 
> They'll throw the book at him, as they should.



I really like Woodstock.. In the old days it was a bootleggers enclave.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Mar 17, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Massage Parlor Massacres Suspect Said He Loved Guns & God
> 
> 
> At least six of the victims were Asian women, and a 21-year-old was in custody.
> ...


So from that snippet we can play the assumption game of assuming this was a religious zealot striking a blow against the evils of prostitution...

Good thing he didn't shoot up the massage parlor that Robert Kraft was at......


----------



## OldLady (Mar 17, 2021)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Sorry, didn't mean to excuse his actions, for sure.  I'm just old; I didn't mean it literally.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Massage Parlor Massacres Suspect Said He Loved Guns & God
> 
> 
> At least six of the victims were Asian women, and a 21-year-old was in custody.
> ...



“Pizza, guns, drums, music, family, and God. This pretty much sums up my life. It’s a pretty good life,” read the tagline on an Instagram account that appeared to belong to Long.

A student who graduated from Sequoyah High with Long in 2017 who spoke on the condition of anonymity told The Daily Beast, “He was very innocent seeming and wouldn’t even cuss. He was sorta nerdy and didn’t seem violent from what I remember. He was a hunter and his father was a youth minister or pastor. He was big into religion.”


----------



## Genclebune (Mar 17, 2021)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Genclebune said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Some people wear hoodies because it’s cold, others want to look like the thugs in jail for murder


----------



## Paul Essien (Mar 17, 2021)

A white male?

Shooting spree?!

You don't say.

RIP to the victims but let's be clear. The Asian community banded together and protested nationally so Chinese American NYPD officer Peter Liang would not get jail time for shooting an unarmed black man (Akai Gurley) in a project stairwell in 2016 and he didn't serve any jail time for the murder.
















They felt that because white officers don't serve jail time for shooting unarmed black people neither should Peter.

These are same people on Reddit during the George Floyd protests bragging about being "Rooftop Koreans" with White supremacists.







Now in the wake of this Asians are all over insta talking about the black and Asian coming together.





This idea that we're suppose to just jump up and get in formation because they've now finally come to a place of understanding is backwards thinking. This really just shows how weak and docile people think we as black people are. Shit on us for many years and then turn around asking for friendship after all the shit.

Trust me they will ignore this white shooting and show some mentally ill black homeless teen knocking over an old Asian man's grocery bag and shout hate crime!

I remember that Korean male who shot up Virginia Tech college campus in 2007. The Asian community did a press conference apologizing on the shooter's behalf. They were apologizing to white people since the victims were overwhelmingly white.

Do you see white people doing press conferences apologizing for random white men shooting up people?

Happen. Not. Gonna

Would those Asian folks have apologized if the shooter shot up Black people ?

Happen. Not. Gonna.

Look at him (Robert Long - 21)






Dumb FK was driving a Hyundai while committing a hate crime against Asian people.

White dudes truly are and always have been the top terrorists, public enemy # fucking 1, of this country and the fact that it has been pussyfooted around for all these decades is the reason that their foolery continues to fester.

Bu Bu Bu, But, The Blacks

Last time I checked, Black people didn’t give a enough of a shit to randomly shoot Asians

Let's see the likes of Rocko Foreigner Looking In. Quasar44 Deplorable Yankee spin this

Because, welp, bitches, while you were busy scapegoating the black community for the uptick in anti-Asian incidents, your own people came through to prove your lying, bigoted asses wrong. And whitey provided plenty of ugly receipts in the form of spent bullets, and several dead bodies of Asian people.


----------



## Genclebune (Mar 17, 2021)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Massage Parlor Massacres Suspect Said He Loved Guns & God
> ...


“Young Asian girls” we can’t have this in America,,


----------



## Genclebune (Mar 17, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> A white male?
> 
> Shooting spree?!
> 
> ...


An average of 25 blacks are shot in Chicago every week lol.. we just want to be cool haha


----------



## Correll (Mar 17, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> A white male?
> 
> Shooting spree?!
> 
> ...





Dude. 


Groups are not hive minds.


The asians that bragged about the roof top snipers protecting their property are probably not the same asians that are talking unity on twitter now. 


Seriously you are not well. 


You seem absolutely consumed with racist hate.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> A white male?
> 
> Shooting spree?!
> 
> ...



The shooter's father was a youth pastor and Robert was known to be religious. Perhaps he was getting even for Trump's "China virus".

This monster killed random Asian women.. complete strangers. My Korean neighbors are bound to be shaken by this horrible crime.


----------



## Correll (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > A white male?
> ...




HOw does being religious support your conclusion of "trump's china virus"?


Sounds like anti-Christian bigotry.


----------



## pknopp (Mar 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



 A start of the "Civil War"?

Trump Pastor Urges Christians To Prepare For Civil War...Again


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 17, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> 8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
> 
> 
> Video evidence suggests "it is extremely likely" that the same person was responsible for the three deadly shootings at massage parlors in the metro Atlanta area, police said Tuesday.
> ...



Sounds like he caught the clap at a Happy Ending Massage Parlor.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 17, 2021)

Chalk this down to trump and his virulent anti asian rhetoric. Apparently Asians are being attacked all over America since he started trying to offload his failures on to Chinese folk.

Its what happens when you vilify groups of people.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 17, 2021)

Genclebune said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Genclebune said:
> ...


We need a SICKO POSTER button.


----------



## Paul Essien (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> The shooter's father was a youth pastor and Robert was known to be religious.


The fk does that mean ? The Ku Klux Klan were a religious group. This how the photos of him will be in headlines.






From what I'm reading he stock piled of ammunition and the use of multiple weapons just so he could ensure an uninterrupted hail of gunfire.

One gun runs out of ammo, switch to the next one. That’s architecture. That's engineering. His intent was to kill as many Asians as possible in the shortest amount of time. That was his objective.



surada said:


> Perhaps he was getting even for Trump's "China virus".


Bull shit

A large number of these "massage" and parlors are undercover brothels. They have sex trafficked or prostitution going on. Law enforcement just kind of let's it happen so they can keep it maintained in one concentrated area.

This incel most likely had an obsession with one or several of the women working there. Pervs can get the idea they deserve a handjob after a massage.

He was probably inappropriate and kicked out because he felt entitled to them. 



surada said:


> This monster killed random Asian women.. complete strangers. My Korean neighbors are bound to be shaken by this horrible crime.


Lets see if ABC news runs another news special on White people raging attacks on Asians


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 17, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> RIP to the victims but let's be clear. The Asian community banded together and protested nationally so Chinese American NYPD officer Peter Liang would not get jail time for shooting an unarmed black man (Akai Gurley) in a project stairwell in 2016 and he didn't serve any jail time for the murder.



Um, yeah, that was an accidental discharge of a weapon.   Despite it being a tragic accident, he was charged, convicted, lost his job.  The other officer in the incident was also fired.  The city paid 4 million dollars to the family of the career criminal who was shot.  

Hey Paul, buddy, if you want BLM to be taken more seriously, how about concentrating on the real cases of misconduct.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > The shooter's father was a youth pastor and Robert was known to be religious.
> ...



Nope..

Diplomats with South Korea’s Foreign Ministry confirmed that four victims were women of Korean descent, but officials had not yet confirmed their nationalities, according to the AP.


----------



## pknopp (Mar 17, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > RIP to the victims but let's be clear. The Asian community banded together and protested nationally so Chinese American NYPD officer Peter Liang would not get jail time for shooting an unarmed black man (Akai Gurley) in a project stairwell in 2016 and he didn't serve any jail time for the murder.
> ...



 If it wasn't a "real" case of misconduct the officers wouldn't have been fired and the city wouldn't have paid out 4 million dollars.


----------



## August West (Mar 17, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > The shooter's father was a youth pastor and Robert was known to be religious.
> ...


Why shouldn`t they run a story about attacks on Asians? You folks and your cancel culture.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 17, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> Bull shit
> 
> He most likely had an obsession with one or several of the women working there. These parlors sometimes have sex trafficked or prostitution going on. Even if they are a legit one, pervs can get the idea they deserve a handjob after a massage.
> 
> He was probably inappropriate and kicked out because he felt entitled to them. He's probably a pervert.



In that case, it's not a hate crime.  

If he was a regular customer at one of these parlors, that will come out in the trial. If he targeted Asian people because of overheated rhetoric on the right... that will come out, too.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 17, 2021)

pknopp said:


> If it wasn't a "real" case of misconduct the officers wouldn't have been fired and the city wouldn't have paid out 4 million dollars.



Actually, the cities pay out settlements and fire cops even if the cops aren't convicted or even charged. 

I think we need real police reform, but in a lot of cases, there's a kneejerk response. This sounds like one of them.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Bull shit
> ...



He wasn't a customer. .. and not all massage parlors are breaking the law. The women he killed were Korean.

Most of the Koreans in Atlanta are Presbyterian.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 17, 2021)

Blackrook said:


> They're already making it a racial thing but it could be someone who doesn't like prostitution.


Totally agree!


----------



## K9Buck (Mar 17, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> White dudes truly are and always have been the top terrorists, public enemy # fucking 1, of this country



LOL are you alright?  You need to get a grip.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > They're already making it a racial thing but it could be someone who doesn't like prostitution.
> ...



These spas were not known for prostitution.


----------



## K9Buck (Mar 17, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> A white male?  Shooting spree?!  You don't say.



You sound ecstatic.  Congratulations!


----------



## K9Buck (Mar 17, 2021)

He's no follower of Christ.  Jesus taught us NOT to condemn but that's exactly what this nutcase did.  He judged them, condemned them, and then executed them.  He will pay a price for these horrific acts in this life and in the life to come.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 17, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Almost correct!  They're Yankees if they stay up north; they're damn Yankees if they come down here and then go back; they're GD Yankees if they come down here and stay!

I once pissed off a GD Yankee friend of mine by calling him a carpetbagger!


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> He wasn't a customer. .. and not all massage parlors are breaking the law. The women he killed were Korean.
> 
> Most of the Koreans in Atlanta are Presbyterian.




Okay, you tell yourself that.   There was a massage parlor in my area run by Koreans, and they were busted for giving out "Happy Endings".   

Frankly, I think prostitution laws are silly and actually contribute to the problems they are trying to solve.  But that said, I think when all is said and done, we are going to find out this was a repressed Christian who regularly frequented these places and flipped out.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 17, 2021)

K9Buck said:


> He's no follower of Christ. Jesus taught us NOT to condemn but that's exactly what this nutcase did. He judged them, condemned them, and then executed them. He will pay a price for these horrific acts in this life and in the life to come.



Oh, look, everyone, it's the "No True Scotsman" Fallacy.


----------



## Paul Essien (Mar 17, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, yeah, that was an accidental discharge of a weapon.   Despite it being a tragic accident, he was charged, convicted,


White supremacists will charge and even convict an officer that kills and unarmed black people but what they won't do severely punish them. 

*Peter Liang has not and will not spend one night in Shawshank. *

He was spared Jail and was given five years probation which is some bullshit where he probably has to go the African America history museum or attend some racial awareness class



JoeB131 said:


> lost his job.


You don't lose your job for killing black people. You get transferred.



JoeB131 said:


> The other officer in the incident was also fired.


You don't lose your job for killing black people. You get transferred.



JoeB131 said:


> The city paid 4 million dollars to the family of the career criminal who was shot.


Yeah and guess what ?  The settlement comes directly from the taxes. Not from the Cops or law enforcement. So they don't give a shit. Thus, property taxes go up to cover this nonsense.

If you are are upset about the settlements then stop encouraging cops 2 kill innocent Blks


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > He wasn't a customer. .. and not all massage parlors are breaking the law. The women he killed were Korean.
> ...



Apparently Gold Spa was , but the other two seem to be legitimate spas for massage and aromatherapy..


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 17, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > 8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
> ...


So like thoughts and prayers? That thing the left used to mock? I guess moral support is now in vogue again? This shit is hard to keep up with.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 17, 2021)

Blackrook said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > It was a race thing as you do not go strictly to Asian location and shot woman. It will be interesting to see if there is a Chinese connection. Still I would guess that this guy couldn't tell the difference between various oriental people.
> ...


The same applies to demanding reparations to people who were never slaves from people who never condoned slavery.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 17, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Um, yeah, that was an accidental discharge of a weapon.   Despite it being a tragic accident, he was charged, convicted,
> ...



Do you think any of these officers are going to be hired by any other department. 

The problem is, most of these people who are killed aren't innocent.  

Gurley had 24 arrests for dealing drugs. 
Michael Brown robbed a convenience store
Laquan McDonald was vandalizing trucks
George Floyd was taking drugs and passing counterfeit money.  
Breonna Taylor's boyfriend fired at police officers 

yes, these cops made mistakes or overreacted.     

But to put in perspective. 

Police officers respond to 16 million calls for assistance a year.   Of those, 1000 result in someone being shot.  

Of those 1000 who were shot, most are ruled justified because the person came after a cop with a gun or a knife. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. 

So you maybe have a handful of cases a year where cops messed up.  Yup. That's terrible.  They need better training, we need to get the problematic cops off the police departments, we need to get the unions to stop protecting the bad apples.  

Most of the time, though. The cops get it right.  

So here's a crazy idea.  

1) Don't do things you shouldn't be doing.
2) When the cops show up, cooperate with them.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 17, 2021)

Blackrook said:


> They will find out he's a quiet man who never bothered any of his neighbors.


....and his mommy may say he's innocent because he's a good boy.  (Actually, she may be the root cause of his prejudice.)


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> It was a race thing as you do not go strictly to Asian location and shot woman. It will be interesting to see if there is a Chinese connection. Still I would guess that this guy couldn't tell the difference between various oriental people.
> 
> Still the Covid issues could be a factor. We will have to wait and see what was the trigger or motive behind this senseless violence.
> 
> ...



The women were  Korean... The shooter is a moron.


----------



## Claudette (Mar 17, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > 8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
> ...



More like Asian gangs. Yakuza??


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

Claudette said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



LOLOL.. You beat all. Most Koreans in Atlanta are South Korean and staunch Presbyterians. They are also overall very successful.


----------



## Missourian (Mar 17, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Lets wait for the investigation to take place.


Were you here when the census worker was found hung in the woods of Kentucky with "FED" scrawled on his chest?

Ten or twelve pages of accusation against rightwingers...

...turns out the guy killed himself,  but staged the scene so his life insurance policy would pay.

It's stuck with me all these years.  People trying so hard to make political hay standing on top of not yet cold bodies, without a shred of evidence.  It's sad.

AP Source: Census Worker hanged with 'fed' on body


----------



## asaratis (Mar 17, 2021)

fncceo said:


> We need common sense massage legislation... NOW!


Sorry, Charlie!  Morality cannot be legislated.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> Apparently Gold Spa was , but the other two seem to be legitimate spas for massage and aromatherapy..



I suspect the Aromatherapy was legit.  It just had the bad luck to be across the street from Gold Spa. 

The other one, judging by their website... meh, sounds a bit fishy.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 17, 2021)

asaratis said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > We need common sense massage legislation... NOW!
> ...



We can't take away all massages (yet), but we can put limits on how much massage oil they can use or how many massages you can have in a month.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 17, 2021)

OldLady said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Genclebune said:
> ...


Not talking about the Atlanta shootings.

Responding to the rightwing bigot who wants to stop Asian immigrants from coming to America.


----------



## Genclebune (Mar 17, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


Hookers yes


----------



## Lesh (Mar 17, 2021)

Blackrook said:


> They're already making it a racial thing but it could be someone who doesn't like prostitution.


These pretty clearly were not prostitutes but even if they were...are you serious?

It's OK to kill prostitutes?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 17, 2021)

Asians kill 500K Americans, Americans kill 8 Asians.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 17, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...




A lot of southern baptist libs from Georgia.   Apparently the memory of Jimmy "Mr. Peanut" Carter escapes your memory.  Mr. Carter made a huge deal of his religiosity and to this day has a contract to make appearances for a liberal baptist church in the Tremendous City of Plains.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 17, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> Asians kill 500K Americans, Americans kill 8 Asians.


THAT is exactly what lead to these murders


----------



## Taz (Mar 17, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Genclebune said:
> 
> 
> > We need to end this immigration
> ...


So more of your friends and relatives can come in and get shot?


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 17, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> 8 pages and I have yet to hear the description THUG, FERAL SAVAGE, PRONE TO VIOLENCE, VIOLENT ANIMAL etc.  As usual all we hear is excuses from the neighborhood racists.


Hes just mentally ill, meaning he voted Biden


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (Mar 17, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Chalk this down to trump and his virulent anti asian rhetoric. Apparently Asians are being attacked all over America since he started trying to offload his failures on to Chinese folk.
> 
> Its what happens when you vilify groups of people.


White Christians are 43% of America.
Only 24% of attacks on Asians are carried out by whites.
Blacks are 13% of America.
And 27% of attacks on Asians are carried out by Blacks.
Put  the Guardian down slowly, and walk away.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 17, 2021)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> At what age do we stop referring to grown ass white adults as kids??


26 according to obama


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > 8 pages and I have yet to hear the description THUG, FERAL SAVAGE, PRONE TO VIOLENCE, VIOLENT ANIMAL etc.  As usual all we hear is excuses from the neighborhood racists.
> ...



But he clings to god and Guns so he likes Trump.  

The only issue is that there is a commandment that says "Thou shall not murder." Hmm, kinda fucked that one up didn't he?


----------



## Genclebune (Mar 17, 2021)

As the spokesman for America we had enough


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (Mar 17, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Chalk this down to trump and his virulent anti asian rhetoric. Apparently Asians are being attacked all over America since he started trying to offload his failures on to Chinese folk.
> 
> Its what happens when you vilify groups of people.


So when Muslims chop off the next European head, we shall chalk it down to Mohammed and the hate-filled Koran, or continue to blame "mental health issues"??


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> Asians kill 500K Americans, Americans kill 8 Asians.



What horseshit.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > 8 pages and I have yet to hear the description THUG, FERAL SAVAGE, PRONE TO VIOLENCE, VIOLENT ANIMAL etc.  As usual all we hear is excuses from the neighborhood racists.
> ...



Robert Aaron Long is religious and loves guns.


----------



## Blackrook (Mar 17, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > They're already making it a racial thing but it could be someone who doesn't like prostitution.
> ...


No.  I didn't say that.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 17, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > 8 pages and I have yet to hear the description THUG, FERAL SAVAGE, PRONE TO VIOLENCE, VIOLENT ANIMAL etc.  As usual all we hear is excuses from the neighborhood racists.
> ...



That's always the excuse.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 17, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> 8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
> 
> 
> Video evidence suggests "it is extremely likely" that the same person was responsible for the three deadly shootings at massage parlors in the metro Atlanta area, police said Tuesday.
> ...



LOL!!

Did you bother to read the article you posted????

"8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas.* Police have 1 suspect in custody"*


----------



## asaratis (Mar 17, 2021)

OldLady said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Asian massage parlors. More hate WuFlu hate?
> ...


All of that proves nothing other than that there are demented kooks within all defined categories of large groups of people.  

A bell curve exists for every large sampling to which a metric can be applied.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 17, 2021)

Genclebune said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




There is no proof these gals were Hoes at all.    I haven't seen pics of the Oriental broads that Mr. Long is accused of whacking.   If anyone has a link as to their pics, I can tell in a second if they are indeed, hoes.

The pimps are going to be angry if they were, I'll tell you that.


----------



## Genclebune (Mar 17, 2021)

Second amendment just saved hundreds of men from sinning .. god bless


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Mar 17, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> 8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
> 
> 
> Video evidence suggests "it is extremely likely" that the same person was responsible for the three deadly shootings at massage parlors in the metro Atlanta area, police said Tuesday.
> ...


There were no happy endings to this one.
So sad.
Rotten shit hole dumps. You GD libturds CANNOT GOVERN you stupid shits


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Mar 17, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Woodstock is a semi cow poke town. That dude is a definite Trumpster seeking revenge on one those "ChiComs" that Trumpsters keep talking about.
> 
> They'll throw the book at him, as they should.


See. Like a trained dog you say Trumpster...Trumpster.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Mar 17, 2021)

Genclebune said:


> Second amendment just saved hundreds of men from sinning .. god bless


WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## colfax_m (Mar 17, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> The only issue is that there is a commandment that says "Thou shall not murder." Hmm, kinda fucked that one up didn't he?


Some Christians are pretty good at finding loopholes. They’ve been doing it for millennia.


----------



## pknopp (Mar 17, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > 8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
> ...


 
 In Woodstock Georgia, Republicans won most of the elections.

Woodstock Election Results 2020: Incumbents Secure Seats


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Genclebune said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Go to the Gold Spa website in Atlanta.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Genclebune said:
> ...




Your right, they do look like Hoes to me as well.


----------



## Taz (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Asians kill 500K Americans, Americans kill 8 Asians.
> ...


The Chinese Wuhan flu killed 500 000 this past year alone.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

Taz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...



Robert Aaron Long murdered Korean women.


----------



## Genclebune (Mar 17, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Some of the illegals  names were “Ho”


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...




ALLEGED murderer-it hasn't been proven in a court of law yet, but it doesn't look good for him.

The leader of the Korean people, Chairman Un, is not going to be happy.  How is Sleepy Joe going to handle this international incident that occurred on his watch?


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 17, 2021)

Genclebune said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


   When I think of Hoes, I think of the Godfather, the pimp and part time pro wrestler who used to come to the ring with his hoe train.


----------



## Taz (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


The Chinese with their flu killed indiscriminately.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Atlanta has a lot of South Koreans and they all seem to be Presbyterians.


----------



## Taz (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


Atlanta is a no-go zone for normal people.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

Taz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Viruses don't know nationality or borders.. You really ought to be ashamed ..


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

Taz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



My God, you are stupid.


----------



## Genclebune (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


It’s there nasty culture and customs that does it


----------



## Taz (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


So now you're protecting the Chinese? Have you no shame?


----------



## Taz (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> My God, you are stupid.


I agree, your god is probably a big doofus.


----------



## Taz (Mar 17, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Genclebune said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Then he had to bring them back to the zoo after the fight.


----------



## Peace (Mar 17, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Damn.
> 
> "Shootings at three Atlanta-area massage parlors have left seven people dead, many of them Asian women, authorities said Tuesday.
> 
> ...



Jesus!

The guy should have paid extra for the happy ending treatment or he did and discovered the woman that was giving him the Manila fold treatment was really a dude!!!

In the end the guy will have a long time in Georgia State Pen to think about if he should have just went another way in life!


----------



## asaratis (Mar 17, 2021)

fncceo said:


> We can't take away all massages (yet), but we can put limits on how much massage oil they can use...


For some applications 'a little dabble dooya' !


fncceo said:


> ...or how many massages you can have in a month.


Criminals do not obey laws.  Next thing you'd have to promote is the reporting to the government of all names, dates and times of all professional massages.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

Atlanta Shooting: What We Know About the Massage Parlor Attacks
					

The 21-year-old suspect was apprehended in south Georgia Tuesday night, and police say he was on his way to Florida “to do similar acts in that state.”




					www.vice.com
				




*An Instagram account that appeared to belong to Long had a tagline that read “Pizza, guns, drums, music, family, and God. This pretty much sums up my life. It’s a pretty good life,” according to The Daily Beast. An Instagram account that appeared to belong to Long’s father had been disabled as of Wednesday morning. *


----------



## OldLady (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> Atlanta Shooting: What We Know About the Massage Parlor Attacks
> 
> 
> The 21-year-old suspect was apprehended in south Georgia Tuesday night, and police say he was on his way to Florida “to do similar acts in that state.”
> ...


I can't imagine how a parent must feel when a child does something like this.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 17, 2021)

Maybe he knows someone who’s life was destroyed by going to one of these whores.
And yes, they are whores.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

OldLady said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Shooting: What We Know About the Massage Parlor Attacks
> ...



I suspect the father is part of this. The quote about Go an guns comes from his father's instagram account.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 17, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Maybe he knows someone who’s life was destroyed by going to one of these whores.
> And yes, they are whores.



Pretty much. Massage parlors are like titty bars, except they don't have a DJ playing loud music and a light show. Their whole purpose in life for those girls is to separate you from as much of your money as they can.

Don't ask me how I know that.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Maybe he knows someone who’s life was destroyed by going to one of these whores.
> And yes, they are whores.



You think its OK to kill prostitutes? How about corporate party girls or Stormy Daniels?


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he knows someone who’s life was destroyed by going to one of these whores.
> ...


I didn’t say it was OK, I said they are prostitutes and it may be a mind shattering personal event pushed him over the edge.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> I suspect the father is part of this


Meaning you think the father contributed to the kid’s sexual problems?

probably not

children get plenty of negative messaging about sex outside the home growing up


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I doubt it.. His father made reference to God, Guns and Pizza. The kid was a Trumpie and a loser.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect the father is part of this
> ...



LOLOL.. Sexual problem?


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 17, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> I said they are prostitutes and it may be a mind shattering personal event pushed him over the edge.


Going back to Jack The Ripper men with severe sexual hangups have been murdering prostitutes

our liberal oversexed pop culture is a series of mind shattering events for the weakest in society


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 17, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



The idiot possibly visited a spa and a few days later had a burning sensation during his morning whiz


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


We know Progs are atheists and believe cheap global slave labor is humane.
That’s what makes you scum.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> LOLOL.. Sexual problem?


Yes

dont you think so too?


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 17, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect the father is part of this
> ...


You have to understand that surada has great admiration for the most sexually oppressive people on earth...Muslims.
They will literally die to have their 72 Whores.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 17, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


I understand nothing about Surada

He makes no sense to me


----------



## struth (Mar 17, 2021)

odanny said:


> What is wrong with these people? What inspired the El Paso Walmart shooter? What inspired this fruit loop? When are we going to build a gallows and rid society of these people?


Maybe we should answer your first few questions before we build gallows


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 17, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Su is a selfish, self-serving neo-Con combined with the ProgBot need for sexual gratification.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 17, 2021)

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Chalk this down to trump and his virulent anti asian rhetoric. Apparently Asians are being attacked all over America since he started trying to offload his failures on to Chinese folk.
> ...


So let me get this straight. You want me to pre judge an event that hasnt happened yet ?
Im not at that stage of my soothsayer advanced course yet but ...........................I can guarantee that some incel trumper shit will kill members of a group that the fat pig singles out for hate.
Nailed on.


----------



## badger2 (Mar 17, 2021)

Christianity secretes atheism, and John Wesley holding prayer meetings in a gun factory may link to Long’s retaliation for the communist virus that has killed 500,000 Americans.


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 17, 2021)

Uh oh, sum teng wong.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 17, 2021)

struth said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > What is wrong with these people? What inspired the El Paso Walmart shooter? What inspired this fruit loop? When are we going to build a gallows and rid society of these people?
> ...


The answer is trump.Save your time looking.


----------



## Flash (Mar 17, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Genclebune said:
> 
> 
> > We need to end this immigration
> ...




Because the immigration is the root cause of the violence, dimwit.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 17, 2021)

Flash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Genclebune said:
> ...


Way to blame the victims, asshole.


----------



## ding (Mar 17, 2021)

Taz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > My God, you are stupid.
> ...


You seem especially agitated today.  Is everything OK at home, Taz?


----------



## struth (Mar 17, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > odanny said:
> ...


Really?  There weren't shooting prior to trump being President?


----------



## McRib (Mar 17, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > odanny said:
> ...



I agree, but we know there is underlying mental issues that can be triggered by a clown like Trump. This we must determine root cause.

OANN / Newsmax / Breitbart?  Violent video games? Inbreeding? Trump? All of them? Other?


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

struth said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



They weren't targeting Asians.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



I'm female and have a better education than you.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Damn.
> 
> "Shootings at three Atlanta-area massage parlors have left seven people dead, many of them Asian women, authorities said Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Oh...BLM for sure.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

Blackrook said:


> They're already making it a racial thing but it could be someone who doesn't like prostitution.


Prostitution?  Who said anything about prostitution?


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> I'm female and have a better education than you.


Ok, if you say so


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Being educated in a specific discipline does not make one more intelligent or savvy about other disciplines.
I hope it’s an actual science related discipline.


----------



## struth (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


There weren't mass shootings of Asians during the Trump admin, this is the Biden Admin.

With that said, violence and prejudice against Asian-Americans is nothing new......from Rock Spring, Watsonville, FDR, to the targeting of Asian businesses in the LA Riots....and more recently with African-Americans attacks on Asians, and in 2020, the uptick in Cuomo's NY


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Then why did they name the Spanish flu after Spain?


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 17, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> I hope it’s an actual science related discipline.


Dont bet the rent money on that


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > They're already making it a racial thing but it could be someone who doesn't like prostitution.
> ...


Massage parlors?
RIGHT!


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

Blackrook said:


> If a black man had done these murders, the media wouldn't have told us he's black.


Because white men are so persecuted by the media........................


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 17, 2021)

struth said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Slum Blacks hate Asians.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> It was a race thing as you do not go strictly to Asian location and shot woman. It will be interesting to see if there is a Chinese connection. Still I would guess that this guy couldn't tell the difference between various oriental people.
> 
> Still the Covid issues could be a factor. We will have to wait and see what was the trigger or motive behind this senseless violence.
> 
> ...


Could be another INCEL murderer going after women too.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

Blackrook said:


> Prostitutes are more likely to be murder victims because serial killers tend to choose them for their perceived immoral lifestyle.
> 
> That's not bashing on religious people, I'm just stating a fact.


Why are you assuming they are prostitutes?   Are you INCEL?   (Wait, we already know the answer)


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 17, 2021)

Maybe someone wubbed him the wong way


----------



## DrLove (Mar 17, 2021)

San Souci said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...



Do you have a link to back up this butt nugget of yours? Stormfront not acceptable  ;-)


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...



Robert Aaron Long is a white man.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 17, 2021)

Sex addiction?


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


You haven’t been reading the Thread.
What discipline have you mastered?
Math?
Chemistry?
Biology?
Physics?


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 17, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Sex addiction?


Don’t discuss my life on this Thread.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


And?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


Says who?


----------



## struth (Mar 17, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


There is certainly a prejudice among some African-Americans against Asian-Americans


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > 8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
> ...


I see what you did there.....


----------



## Dana7360 (Mar 17, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> 8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
> 
> 
> Video evidence suggests "it is extremely likely" that the same person was responsible for the three deadly shootings at massage parlors in the metro Atlanta area, police said Tuesday.
> ...





It's Wednesday. The shooter has been apprehended. 

He killed 8 people. 

Not much is known yet but I so won't be surprised if he is a right winger who loves his weapons.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Ever have to inspect a Massage Parlor to make sure it can retain it’s Permits?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

struth said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Says who?


----------



## DrLove (Mar 17, 2021)

San Souci said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...



Loons ^ love their myths!  









						Sorry, Conservative Media: The "Knockout Game" Trend Is a Myth
					

I remember the summer of 2011, a story about a crowd of teenagers at the Wisconsin State Fair randomly attacking fairgoers went viral as a sign of a...




					slate.com
				











						Supposed 'Knockout Game' Is Just A New Name For An Old Racist Panic
					






					www.businessinsider.com
				











						The Knockout Game Myth and its Racist Roots
					

"Nobody seems to have any evidence that it's spreading, or that it's new, or that it's racially motivated, or that black youths are the ones typically responsible, or that whites are typically targeted."




					www.patheos.com


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


How many massage parlors have you........."inspected"?


----------



## struth (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Where have you been?










						Ferguson’s Other Race Problem: Riots Damaged Asian-Owned Stores
					

Asian-American-owned businesses in the St. Louis suburb are a mess after days of looting in the wake of Michael Brown’s killing. And one lawyer says the authorities let it happen.



					www.thedailybeast.com
				








__





						Racial Tension Rising in Dallas Against Korean Community
					

Korea's consul-general in Houston is now in Dallas, Texas, to try and quell risi..



					english.chosun.com
				








__





						Racial violence spurred Asian students to take a stand
					

They were roaming the halls of South Philadelphia High School looking for a fight. Their target, according to police: Asian students.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Could be another INCEL murderer going after women too.


Thats probably what this is

Some really sick men have a love-hate relationship with working girls that often ends in murder


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


They’re all over the 5 Districts I work in.


----------



## there4eyeM (Mar 17, 2021)

As with many aspects of child rearing, boys are not well educated about their sexuality and channeling it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Your broomstick is getting towed.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Could be another INCEL murderer going after women too.
> ...



In his initial interview Long claims to have a sexual addiction and frequents these massage parlors.


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (Mar 17, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Foreigner Looking In. said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Hasn't happened yet??
You are a joke.


----------



## there4eyeM (Mar 17, 2021)

Massage was his medium.


----------



## DrLove (Mar 17, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Could be another INCEL murderer going after women too.
> ...



Did that woman work at three different massage parlors simultaneously? 
You're theory is leaky. 
More likely either punishment for the potential sins committed by massage parlors, or a hate crime instigated by The Former Guy.
We do know for certain that he was a far right loon. 

*The suspected was apparently a religious gun fanatic*​According to The Washington Post, Long's family lives in a one-story, three-bedroom house in Woodstock, a middle-class, majority white, Atlanta suburb.​​Mary Morgan, an 88-year-old woman who lives down the street from the Longs, told The Post that "they come across as a good Christian family."​​"They used to go to church on a regular basis, and I've never seen anything bad out of them," Morgan said.​​An anonymous source who said they attended Sequoyah High School with Long also told The Daily Beast that they remembered Long as being "sorta nerdy" and "big into religion."​








						The suspect in the Atlanta-area shootings that killed 8 people, 6 of them Asian women, is a 21-year-old white man who blamed a sex addiction for the attacks
					

A 21-year-old man from Woodstock, Georgia, was arrested in connection to shootings at three massage parlors in the Atlanta metro area on Tuesday.




					www.insider.com


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



Florida?


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> In his initial interview Long claims to have a sexual addiction and frequents these massage parlors.


Sexual hangups can take many forms that have nothing to do with the women he murdered


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 17, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Did that woman work at three different massage parlors simultaneously?
> You're theory is leaky.


See post #313


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Most likely INCEL.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 17, 2021)

odanny said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


All of these mass shooters have guns. Thats a constant.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

struth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


And?  That means everywhere?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Almost all are male too.


----------



## struth (Mar 17, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


The story contradicts itself.....the neighor says they "used to go to Church" - and the former classmate (the guy is 21, so high school was years ago) says he was big into religion.

But you hit on the headline, that's all the leftist propagandist need for their fish


----------



## struth (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Philly, Dallas, California, NY.....pretty much covers a large part of the United States....I could post some from Minn if you'd like


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

struth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


So you admit that the cities cover a large part of the United States....why is the GQP trying to disenfranchise those votes then?


----------



## asaratis (Mar 17, 2021)

OldLady said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Shooting: What We Know About the Massage Parlor Attacks
> ...


According to the Atlanta news briefing that I just witnessed, the police say that the shooter's parents coordinated with them regarding his apprehension.  The police also stated that the shooter told them he was not motivated by race hating or religion, also there was no indication of political motivation, but that he hated the industry that he had frequented and blamed it for his addiction to porn.

Also, IMHO the steps taken by the various police departments and the coordination between them (made evident to me during said news briefing) would NEVER have happened if the police departments had been replaced by government-run, civilian-staffed, community "protection" groups using psychiatrists and social workers such as the lamebrained Mayor of Ithica, NY proposes to do.

Support your LOCAL POLICE!!!!


----------



## struth (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Yes, the prejudice and violence from African-Americans to Asian-Americans is widespread across the United States.

Not sure what your question has to do with it, but I'll answer it, they aren't......but try to stay on topic ok?  Don't deflect simply because you were uninformed about the topic


----------



## White 6 (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


Florida is not a good example of the south.  It is a strange state, you got to admit it.  It seems like most people are from somewhere else everywhere you go.


----------



## DrLove (Mar 17, 2021)

struth said:


> The story contradicts itself.....the neighor says they "used to go to Church" - and the former classmate (the guy is 21, so high school was years ago) says he was big into religion.
> 
> But you hit on the headline, that's all the leftist propagandist need for their fish



Stand back and stand by. We shall soon see. But again, we know that he was a far right religious kook, Daddy was a youth pastor, and he loved stroking his barrels.


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


So no Asian was murdered before Trump?? Ever.
Who do we blame when blacks or Latinos kill whites?


----------



## DrLove (Mar 17, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > In his initial interview Long claims to have a sexual addiction and frequents these massage parlors.
> ...



Everyone has some sort of a sexual hangup. They don't go on mass shootings.


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (Mar 17, 2021)

DrLove said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > The story contradicts itself.....the neighor says they "used to go to Church" - and the former classmate (the guy is 21, so high school was years ago) says he was big into religion.
> ...


I can think of a thousand  targets the Right could shoot up before a fucking massage parlour.
You think this guy was political???
It was obviously some personal grudge, mental health or  such shit.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

struth said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



Attacks on Asian Americans increased under the Trump administration..

This shooter blamed the women for his porn addiction.


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (Mar 17, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


Over 80 million people voted for trump.
They don't all go on mass shootings.


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


Attacks on Asian Americans are primarily caused by non whites.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...



He's religious and a loser.


----------



## DrLove (Mar 17, 2021)

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



I don't know for sure, but have my suspicions. Either a grudge involving morality, a hate crime, or both. 








						Anti-Asian hate crimes increased by nearly 150% in 2020, mostly in N.Y. and L.A., new report says
					

From 2019 to 2020, the overall hate crime rate declined, while hate crimes targeting Asians increased, from three to 28 in New York and seven to 15 in Los Angeles.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Only 71 million voted for Trump.


----------



## DrLove (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Going out on a limb here - A MAGA loser I will wager.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

DrLove said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


----------



## Issa (Mar 17, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> 8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
> 
> 
> Video evidence suggests "it is extremely likely" that the same person was responsible for the three deadly shootings at massage parlors in the metro Atlanta area, police said Tuesday.
> ...


There is a problem with white men and their terrorist behavior....most mass shootings and hate crimes are executed by white men. We need to be measures to eradicate this phenomena.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


I’m religious and I’m a winner and I still don’t know what discipline you have mastered.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 17, 2021)

Issa said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > 8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
> ...


Take Chicago as an example...


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

Atlanta-area spa shootings leave 8 dead, many of women of ...


			https://abc7chicago.com/8-dead-in-ga-spa-shootings
		

...
He told investigators the crimes were not racially motivated and that he blames the spas for providing an outlet for his addiction to sex. The attacks began Tuesday evening, when five people were ...


----------



## Flash (Mar 17, 2021)

All these Democrat run big city shitholes with the large populations of Negroes and Illegals are crime infested and not likely to change soon.


----------



## Paul Essien (Mar 17, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Do you think any of these officers are going to be hired by any other department.


Of course. Peter Liang is doing fine right now



JoeB131 said:


> The problem is, most of these people who are killed aren't innocent.
> 
> Gurley had 24 arrests for dealing drugs.
> Michael Brown robbed a convenience store
> ...


There is no such thing as an innocent black person who got killed by the police. That's the whole point of law enforcement to be able to kill blk ppl and get away with it.



JoeB131 said:


> yes, these cops made mistakes or overreacted.


They know not to make mistakes and over react when the person is white and that's even when the white person is acting super aggressive.






JoeB131 said:


> But to put in perspective.


OK. Give me a good laugh



JoeB131 said:


> Police officers respond to 16 million calls for assistance a year.   Of those, 1000 result in someone being shot.


We are talking about UNARMED people. That's the issue.

How many cops have been killed by an unarmed citizen in the last year ? ZERO.

How many times a year does a police officer get beaten to death ? ZERO.

How many officers in the field are killed each year by violence ? 0.5 per state.

There are over 900,000 sworn law enforcement officers and less than one officer per state meets a violent demise, only 100 officers are killed in the line of duty each year (and of that 100 most of those deaths are by vehicles)

So tell me where is the danger?



JoeB131 said:


> Of those 1000 who were shot, most are ruled justified because the person came after a cop with a gun or a knife. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


A white man can fight with cops and still not got shot. Unless you think if the video below was black man the cops would have acted exactly the same.

1. White man refuses to comply with police orders.
2. He resists arrest.
3. He goes to his car and opens the door.
4. He attacks police officer.
5. He chases police officer.
6. He tries to steal police officer’s car.
7. He's not shot by police.




JoeB131 said:


> So you maybe have a handful of cases a year where cops messed up.  Yup. That's terrible.  They need better training, we need to get the problematic cops off the police departments, we need to get the unions to stop protecting the bad apples.  Most of the time, though. The cops get it right.


So if the police are just full of such good apples and get it right then why is it that when the good apples try and challenge the bad apples, the bad apples close ranks and make life hell for the good apples ?







But hey ! You're the one whose saying the police is just full of lots of good apples - Right ?

Systems operate as they are designed to operate, with or without the approval of who turns the gears of the machine. Sure you can push against the gears if you like, but the machinery is stronger than you.



JoeB131 said:


> So here's a crazy idea.
> 1) Don't do things you shouldn't be doing.



Does not matter what you are doing. 

The crime is that you are black to white supremacist cops. 

Listen to stories of Michael Wood Jr. and Joe Crystal (both white Baltimore cops whose honesty about police brutality got them run out of policing. These are white guys who will tell you that's it more than just a few bad apples.



JoeB131 said:


> 2) When the cops show up, cooperate with them.


What you mean like this blk guy ? Click the link and see how co-operating with police worked out for him.


----------



## K9Buck (Mar 17, 2021)

Leftists, just pretend this was just another house-party shooting in the hood and that a bunch of poor black folks died.  Then, you'll no longer give a fuck.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 17, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



*There Have Been Nearly 4,000 Incidents Of Anti-Asian Racism In The Last Year*

Are Trump supporters upset with Asian Americans?  Unkotare should know this is his party.  He cries about internment camps but votes along with people who are anti-asian.  Interesting.

I know you guys say blacks are lying but now are Asians lyin too?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 17, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think any of these officers are going to be hired by any other department.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
All these Republicans who claim blacks are making it up that America is racist.  Republicans say that it's not.  Well, are Asians lying too?  There Have Been Nearly 4,000 Incidents Of Anti-Asian Racism In The Last Year


----------



## Dekster (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> Atlanta-area spa shootings leave 8 dead, many of women of ...
> 
> 
> https://abc7chicago.com/8-dead-in-ga-spa-shootings
> ...



If you are going to wrap yourself in the Bible, you probably need to stone people to death instead of shooting them to illustrate that you are a true believer.  Otherwise, you are just a fruitcake.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Mar 17, 2021)

Well the good news is....this wasn't racially motivated but sexually motivated....

This guy was like really addicted to sex and like any sex addict -- the logical conclusion would be to murder random workers at a massage parlor.....


He was planning to go to Florida to murder more people who reminded him of sex next...


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

Flash said:


> All these Democrat run big city shitholes with the large populations of Negroes and Illegals are crime infested and not likely to change soon.



Woodstock isn't a large city.. It is a Trump enclave.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 17, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Didn't see the shooter's name here.  Did I miss something?


----------



## AFrench2 (Mar 17, 2021)

Dekster said:


> Are we about to have another round of the celibate not by choice people in the news or whatever they hell incels are?


As long as white kids with neckbeards keep shooting...yes.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 17, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



And look at that?  You're both completely full of shit.  This is why we wait for facts to come out









						Massage Parlor Rampage Killer Floats ‘Sex Addiction’ Claim
					

Robert Aaron Long had visited some of the Asian spas he targeted in a Tuesday night shooting rampage.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Notice how the Robinettes must defend the Chinese communist government at all costs?  That's not a coincidence.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

struth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


I'm not the one stereotyping.


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 17, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Are we about to have another round of the celibate not by choice people in the news or whatever they hell incels are?
> ...



Speaking of neckbeards, have you cleaned up that filthy room of yours yet, you fat slob?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


Definitely INCEL.....maybe even a Proud Boy....those two things go hand in hand a lot.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 17, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Attacks on asians are way up since corona.  Or the wuhan flu.  Republicans made sure to call it the asian flu.  

We don't know the shooters intentions yet.  Is he still alive?  Excellent.  Can't wait for the facts to come out.  In the meantime we can pontificate.  I just showed you that violence against asians is way up this year.  Why?  Who do you suppose are assulting asians?  Is it BLM or Trump supporters?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Looks like some here are working hard to point the finger at blacks.


----------



## Taz (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


You can’t be more than a third or fourth wife.


----------



## Dana7360 (Mar 17, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





I guess he missed the part of his bible that says thou shall not kill.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

Taz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Episcopalians and Methodists don't do multiple wives.


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 17, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Both BLM and Antifa repeatedly assaulted Asian journalist Andy Ngo, as well as the multiple BLMers caught randomly knocking out Asians in Northern California, so I'd say it's likely someone in the BLM/Antifa/DNC terror network.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Sure, hun.....


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 17, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Attacks on asians are way up since corona.  Or the wuhan flu.  Republicans made sure to call it the asian flu.
> 
> We don't know the shooters intentions yet.  Is he still alive?  Excellent.  Can't wait for the facts to come out. In the meantime we can pontificate.



They're out, clown.  I already posted it and it has nothing to do with your partisan, divisive bullshit.  



> I just showed you that violence against asians is way up this year.  Why?  Who do you suppose are assulting asians?  Is it BLM or Trump supporters?



As for who is assaulting Asians, the reality is that blacks have been guilty of many of those assaults, particularly in the Bay Area and NYC, which you'd know if you actually paid attention, but I realize reality doesn't fit your bias either.

You do know I'm Asian, by the way, right?  Are you really going to tell me what's happening to Asian people?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 17, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Genclebune said:
> 
> 
> > We need to end this immigration
> ...



What does that have to do with this shooting?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Mar 17, 2021)

He was driving a Hyundai, a South Korean model, and he killed Koreans. There has got to be some irony in there somewhere.


----------



## Genclebune (Mar 17, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


How about the American victims that wanted to be hookers? Taking our jobs


----------



## bendog (Mar 17, 2021)

Man, can't even go to an asian "massage" parlor anymore.  Stay careful out there.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 17, 2021)

Genclebune said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Genclebune said:
> ...


^^ sock troll begging for attention..*iggy*


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


No one is stereotyping.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 17, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> You do know I'm Asian, by the way, right? Are you really going to tell me what's happening to Asian people?




So do you all have weekly meetings?


----------



## RealDave (Mar 17, 2021)

conserveguy877 said:


> The Biden Depression has brought us now Asian American killing sprees. Sad!


 Typical assfuck Trumpette blaming others for his fassed assed orange master's errors.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 17, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Places like these used to go by another name.
'Whore Houses'.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Oh.   Tell us more.  Share your knowledge.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 17, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



All oceans have water.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Did you just get here?

*Sex trafficking is behind the lucrative illicit massage business. Why police can't stop it.*
Rachel Axon, Michael Braun and Cara Kelly, USA TODAY
Published 6:31 PM PDT Jul. 29, 2019 Updated 7:04 AM PST Dec. 16, 2019




> ithin hours of a police raid of Miami Beach massage parlors in 2017, Chief Daniel Oates stood before TV cameras praising his agency’s eight-month effort to crack down on prostitution and human trafficking.
> 
> Officers had detained 10 Asian women and, through interpreters, tried to determine which of them were victims and which were perpetrators. The city, he said, had shut down four brothels posing as spas.
> 
> ...



Sex trafficking at massage parlors: Police raid spas, convictions rare (usatoday.com)


----------



## Genclebune (Mar 17, 2021)

“Young Asian girls” on the billboard! Etc is wrong with Georgia?


----------



## San Souci (Mar 17, 2021)

DrLove said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Since I have SEEN it happen ,I know it to be true. Usually it was five or six rotten savages buggin' one White Nerd. "Gimme some money ,Mtthafucka". After the kid gave it up ,one of those Thugs would punch him anyway. Cause Blacks are cowards. As well as savages. Their favorite method of fighting is "swarming".


----------



## McRib (Mar 17, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Both BLM and Antifa repeatedly assaulted Asian journalist Andy Ngo, as well as the multiple BLMers caught randomly knocking out Asians in Northern California, so I'd say it's likely someone in the BLM/Antifa/DNC terror network.



Definite frontrunner for _Most Clueless_ award.  To call you a moron would be a compliment.


----------



## AFrench2 (Mar 17, 2021)

I know I've had bad days before, heck got dumped last September which was a shock...I guess some folks react different. Thoughts?


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 17, 2021)

He had a bad day?    No.    The families and friends of the women he murdered had bad days.   What he had was a desire to feel like a badass, so he went after defenseless women.


----------



## Compost (Mar 17, 2021)

Sex workers should carry firearms.


----------



## AFrench2 (Mar 17, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> He had a bad day?    No.    The families and friends of the women he murdered had bad days.   What he had was a desire to feel like a badass, so he went after defenseless women.


Cmon man, the cops said he just had a bad day. Leave the kid alone. Boys will be boys!


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

Compost said:


> Sex workers should carry firearms.


Women period....especially minority women.  INCELs are dangerous.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 17, 2021)

Compost said:


> Sex workers should carry firearms.


After an appropriate training course and licensing, naturally.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Mar 17, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Why not both??


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Mar 17, 2021)

San Souci said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


That is because blacks are inferior savages.....

We need to ban them....


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 17, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> I know I've had bad days before, heck got dumped last September which was a shock...I guess some folks react different. Thoughts?



Yeah he is a big time loser and piece of shit!

Getting dumped can hurt, but is also good when it happens because you never want to be in a relationship that never blooms. Better to try again with someone else whom might connect with you a lot better.


----------



## Compost (Mar 17, 2021)

He kills because of a sex addiction.  Poor little victim.  That makes as much sense as an alcoholic killing everybody working at a  brewery.  A stint in prison is the best cure for his problem.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 17, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > Sex workers should carry firearms.
> ...




No reason for a license.   Get as much training as you can afford in time and money...no mandate.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 17, 2021)

This is why you have the death penalty.........


----------



## struth (Mar 17, 2021)

Looks like the left's open border policies encouraging the sex traffiking trade was the motive.....will Xiden now get tougher on border security and stop encouraging and supporting the Cartels operations?


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 17, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Woodstock is a semi cow poke town. That dude is a definite Trumpster seeking revenge on one those "ChiComs" that Trumpsters keep talking about.
> 
> They'll throw the book at him, as they should.



So far, the only ones killing Asians have been black democrat party voters.......why this guy did it is still unknown.......


----------



## asaratis (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> It is a Trump enclave.


What does that have to do with the price of eggs?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 17, 2021)

2aguy said:


> This is why you have the death penalty.........


!/2 the Democrat voters do this shit, but never get caught, or do get caught but spend life in prison, or become a senator like Ted Kennedy.


----------



## struth (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


huh?   What are you talking about?  Who's doing that?  Do you even know what that word means?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


So...all massage parlors are really about sex trafficking?   Why are they still legal then?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 17, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> He had a bad day?    No.    The families and friends of the women he murdered had bad days.   What he had was a desire to feel like a badass, so he went after defenseless women.


I second this only I wouldn't even begin to call what they experienced a bad day because from this day forward, an empty chair will forever be in front of them whenever they sit down for a family meal.

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## Meathead (Mar 17, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> He had a bad day?    No.    The families and friends of the women he murdered had bad days.   What he had was a desire to feel like a badass, so he went after defenseless women.


The dead women had a worse day yet.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Don’t forget using the basements to make meth.
Who says they’re legal?
Who says cops don’t like getting laid?


----------



## struth (Mar 17, 2021)

Sex addiction.....the old DNC donor defense.....Harvey Weinstein tried it, Weiner, tried...


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 17, 2021)

What an unbelievably offensive dismissal of the terrible loss that the families of these victims are suffering now.


----------



## struth (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


sex trafficking isn't legal bro.....though highly supported by the Xiden Admin apparently


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

struth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Asian women automatically = prostitution?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

struth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


So why aren't those sex trafficking places shut down?


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

struth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



What an utterly stupid thing to say.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 17, 2021)

The CNN media is trying to link this to some kind of Asian hatred and retaliation for covid by white supremacist's...at some point the American people are going to stop falling for this narrative by our disgustingly dishonest media....the guy was a nut...he visited those parlors often...it has nothing to do with vengeance for covid.....


----------



## struth (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


nope, who said that? and why would you jump to that conclusion?  I know many Asian-American and women and not one is involved in the sex trade

But behind a lot of these "massage parlors" is a lot of the sex trade.....here's a piece from the NY Times a few years ago for you education: Behind Illicit Massage Parlors Lie a Vast Crime Network and Modern Indentured Servitude (Published 2019)


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

struth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Talk to Blackrook....he's the one who immediately assumed that the massage parlors were really all about prostitution.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 17, 2021)

Knicks legend Jeremy Lin put out a beautiful statement. Andrew Yang also commented


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Check out the website for Gold's Spa in Atlanta.


----------



## struth (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


huh?  no it's certainly currently illegal.....

and sadly, the Cartels are flourishing under Xiden's regime


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

struth said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...





struth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...




International Staff Gold's Spa


----------



## DrLove (Mar 17, 2021)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Shiftless too! I've never seen a black savage actually working - You?


----------



## struth (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


why would I talk to him when you made the comment to me?  

and the assumption appears to be right, the motives apparently are related to sex trafficking and his alleged addiction.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 17, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


Is that supposed to be a joke?


----------



## DrLove (Mar 17, 2021)

San Souci said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...



I think you made that up


----------



## struth (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


Cool.....what's your point here?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Are they saying they are an illegal sex trafficking business?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

struth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


So....you are running away from the whole accusation that these women were automatically prostitutes because they were Asian.  Okey Dokey.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 17, 2021)

Trump stoked the flames of xenophobia against Asian Americans...and this is the result


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Prostitution?  Who said anything about prostitution?


That's what *he* thinks of Asian women.


----------



## DrLove (Mar 17, 2021)

Dana7360 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Was listening to the news while exercising and apparently he had some sort of a sexual hangup, had frequented these places, and may have wanted to eliminate the temptation. Sounds to me like it comes down to religious guilt.

Remember Orlando gay bar shooter Omar Mateen? He was gay, uber-religious and may have acted on the same basic guilt premise. It's weird.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 17, 2021)

struth said:


> sex trafficking isn't legal bro.....though highly supported by the Xiden Admin apparently


Supporting and enabling are not the same.  

Biden's policies ENABLE a shitload of things that they do not  support.  


Sex trafficking is just one of them.  
Murder of Americans by illegal aliens is another.  
Rape and violence against American women is another. 
Loss of American jobs is another. 
The complete list is quite long.

On the other hand, illegal voting is both enabled and supported by the Biden Crime Family policies.


----------



## Doc7505 (Mar 17, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > Sex workers should carry firearms.
> ...




~~~~~~








						Sex trafficking is behind the lucrative illicit massage business. Why police can't stop it.
					

Three stings at massage parlors. Zero trafficking convictions. USA TODAY finds crackdowns don’t stop sex trafficking – and kingpins rarely fall.




					www.usatoday.com
				



**********​








						Not For Sale: Massage Parlors Flourish In Georgia
					

Massage parlors like the one in Florida where prosecutors say Patriots owner Robert Kraft paid for sex are common in Georgia.




					patch.com
				



**********​








						Not For Sale: Massage Parlors Flourish In Georgia
					

Massage parlors like the one in Florida where prosecutors say Patriots owner Robert Kraft paid for sex are common in Georgia.




					patch.com
				



**********​








						Behind Illicit Massage Parlors Lie a Vast Crime Network and Modern Indentured Servitude (Published 2019)
					

In a $3 billion-a-year industry, many women stay on as prostitutes in order to pay debts to smugglers, spa owners and lawyers.




					www.nytimes.com
				



**********​


			http://peachpundit.com/2007/06/05/slavery-in-georgia-2007/


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

asaratis said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > sex trafficking isn't legal bro.....though highly supported by the Xiden Admin apparently
> ...



Don't be stupid.. Atlanta has a problem with  sex trafficking minors for several decades.. 4000 underaged girls a night.


----------



## struth (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


When did I make that accusation?   Oh I didn't....you are simply lying....

I have no idea if these specific businesses were involved in the illegal sex trade or not, the alledged shooter says his motive was driven by his sex addiction....i doubt he had actual girlfriends at this businesses, so either he was a client, or believed they were....which is understandable given the link I already provided you from the NY Times about a lot of these sort of places....

Why do you keep deflecting?  Will you support me in asking Xiden to get tough on the border again, and do a 180 on his policies that have encouraged and strenghtened Cartels in the human trafficking trade?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm sure China will be sending replacement whores on the next flight.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


I see your reading comprehension skills need tweaking.  I did not claim that Biden's policies are the only things that enable sex trafficking.  It's been going on for centuries all around the earth.

Don't be stupid.  Read more, speak less.  The change will do you good.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

struth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...




Taking Legal Action Against Atlanta’s Multi-Million Dollar ...








						Legal Action Against Atlanta’s Sex Trafficking Industry
					

Have you or someone you know been a victim of trafficking in Atlanta? We can help. Contact our Atlanta Sex Trafficking Lawyer for a free consultation.




					thestoddardfirm.com
				



Sex trafficking, defined as the use of force, deception, or other forms of coercion to induce a person to perform sexual activities for the profit of someone else, is a horribly damaging and dehumanizing practice. It’s also Atlanta’s most profitable illegal industry, valued at an estimated $290 million as of 2017, more than the illegal drug and weapon industries combined.

Sex Trafficking In ATL: What You Don’t See Behind Closed ...








						Sex Trafficking In ATL: What You Don’t See Behind Closed Doors - WABE
					

By Eliza Griffin Sex trafficking: the illegal business of recruiting, harboring, transporting, obtaining or providing a person and especially a minor for the purpose of sex. Atlanta — home to many things: the Falcons, Coca-Cola, CNN — and one of the biggest hubs of sex trafficking nationwide...




					www.wabe.org
				



...
May 23, 2018 · Pimps often look for young teenagers to exploit, homeless girls and boys who walk the streets alone, usually approaching the teens within 48 hours of leaving home or being homeless. Atlanta is one of the biggest hubs of sex trafficking nationwide. (Photo illustration by Eliza Griffin/VOX ATL)


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I'm sure China will be sending replacement whores on the next flight.



You moron.. The murdered women were Korean.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

Man gets 30 years for trafficking underage girls for sex


			https://www.ajc.com/news/crime--law/man-gets-years
		

...
A 23-year-old Georgia man on Wednesday was sentenced to 30 years in prison for human trafficking after pleading guilty to forcing underage girls into prostitution.


----------



## San Souci (Mar 17, 2021)

DrLove said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Why bother. Know what a racist really is? anyone who has been mugged ,robbed ,carjacked ,beaten ,or raped by Black Thugs.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

Sex Trafficking In ATL: What You Don’t See Behind Closed ...








						Sex Trafficking In ATL: What You Don’t See Behind Closed Doors - WABE
					

By Eliza Griffin Sex trafficking: the illegal business of recruiting, harboring, transporting, obtaining or providing a person and especially a minor for the purpose of sex. Atlanta — home to many things: the Falcons, Coca-Cola, CNN — and one of the biggest hubs of sex trafficking nationwide...




					www.wabe.org
				



...
May 23, 2018 · Pimps often look for young teenagers to exploit, homeless girls and boys who walk the streets alone, usually approaching the teens within 48 hours of leaving home or being homeless. Atlanta is one of the biggest hubs of sex trafficking nationwide. (Photo illustration by Eliza Griffin/VOX ATL)


----------



## struth (Mar 17, 2021)

asaratis said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > sex trafficking isn't legal bro.....though highly supported by the Xiden Admin apparently
> ...


This is all true, this is why the Cartels supported Xiden and are flourishing under his regime....even the Mexican Govt has finally spoken up about Xiden's reckless and deadly policies









						Exclusive: 'Migrant president' Biden stirs Mexican angst over boom time for gangs
					

Mexico's government is worried the new U.S. administration's asylum policies are stoking illegal immigration and creating business for organized crime, according to officials and internal assessments seen by Reuters.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

Human trafficking in Georgia (U.S. state) - Wikipedia





						Human trafficking in Georgia (U.S. state) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



Atlanta is a major transportation hub for trafficking young girls from southern countries and is one of the fourteen U.S. cities with the highest levels of child sex trafficking. In 2007, the sex trade generated $290 million in Atlanta.

Not For Sale: 100+ Minors Rescued In Child Sex Trafficking ...


			https://patch.com/georgia/atlanta/not-sale-100
		

...
Aug 07, 2019 · ATLANTA — A monthlong FBI-led operation identifying and arresting sex traffickers and recovering child victims has resulted in dozens of arrests across the country, including Atlanta, and the...

Author: Tim Darnell
At world’s busiest airport, sex trafficking abounds – The ...
thewestgeorgian.com/at-worlds-busiest-airport-sex-trafficking-abounds
Oct 07, 2013 · Georgia’s capital city proves that the U.S. is not that different from well-known sex trafficking countries such as Czechoslovakia. FBI reports that Atlanta is the center for the sex-trafficking of adolescence and around 200 to 300 youth are prostituted in Atlanta a month. Teixiera Monts is the president of Amnesty International.

Breaking down the 169 sex trafficking arrests in metro Atlanta


			https://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/breaking-down-the
		

...
Feb 06, 2019 · Breaking down the 169 sex trafficking arrests in metro Atlanta Commercial sexual exploitation of children is a major problem in metro Atlanta. Researchers at GSU have developed a …


----------



## struth (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> Sex Trafficking In ATL: What You Don’t See Behind Closed ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.....tough stuff, happens right here, in major Dem run cities, as well as overseas.

Is anyone really surprised NYC DA Vance protected DNC donor Jeff Epstein or Harvery Weinstein?  His protection, helped produce more sex trafficking victims


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

struth said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Sex Trafficking In ATL: What You Don’t See Behind Closed ...
> ...



Georgia has voted Republican for 30 years.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


Now we know why they stopped voting republican.


----------



## struth (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


cool......what does that have  to do with anything?  From your links it looks like they prosecute the folks they find....

Do you now support Xiden changing his border policies as to discourage, and opposed to encourage the Cartels human trafficking trade that has boomed, according to Mexico, since he was elected?  Do you not support people like Vance that protected Dem donors who were sexual predators?


----------



## The Mean One (Mar 17, 2021)

Blackrook said:


> If a black man had done these murders, the media wouldn't have told us he's black.


You assholes have been posting about Asians being attacked the last few weeks by blacks,  now that another white guy commits a mass murder it shouldn't be talked about or about his race?? hypocrites


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



Trafficking underage girls has been a problem in Atlanta since at least 2007. It has NOTHING to do with Biden or the border. God hates a liar, Christian.


----------



## The Mean One (Mar 17, 2021)

Blackrook said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


That's the theme on this board when it comes to black people.  Everybody is guilty,  a thug or lazy because they're black. Funny how the narrative gets switched in a instant.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 17, 2021)

2aguy said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


I have seen too many idiots with guns.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



They stopped voting Republican because of Trump.. Looks like he turned Georgia into a Democrat State.. Meanwhile, Woodstock is a Republican enclave.


----------



## struth (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


human trafficking has been a problem for centuries, around the world....Xiden's policies just encourage more of it....as the Mexico has highlighted.

but from your deflection, I'll assume you will not encourage Xiden to change his policies that promote sex trafficking.....nor will you speak out against people like Vance


----------



## The Mean One (Mar 17, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Those massage parlors are often fronts for prostitution.   Some pimp is crying over his 8 asian whores.


Wow! That's a terrible thing to say, your unbridled racism is showing. Karma is real...


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 17, 2021)

White 6 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


Good thing idiots aren't the only ones that have guns.....


----------



## asaratis (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> Georgia has voted Republican for 30 years.


Like I said; read more, speak less.   Georgia voted for two asshole Marxist/liberals in the US Senate in January 2021 after voting for asshole Biden in November 2020.  Both elections were tainted by illegal voting, but in-depth scrutiny prior to the assholes being seated was thwarted. 

The socialist/Marxist/communist Democrat Party should thank Georgia forever for giving them near unfettered control of the nation.

Screw the Democrat Party!


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

asaratis said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Georgia has voted Republican for 30 years.
> ...




There are no Marxists in Georgia, you moron. Remember, God hates a liar.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 17, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > You do know I'm Asian, by the way, right? Are you really going to tell me what's happening to Asian people?
> ...



Sorry, you aren't on the list.


----------



## The Mean One (Mar 17, 2021)

San Souci said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


So, what do you call white mass murderers?


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 17, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Everyone has some sort of a sexual hangup. They don't go on mass shootings.


Obviously


----------



## White 6 (Mar 17, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Dang straight.  Luckily the good, trained and reasonably proficient out number the idiots, unfortunately one idiot can and will ruin your whole day.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 17, 2021)

The Mean One said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > If a black man had done these murders, the media wouldn't have told us he's black.
> ...



Based on the facts released today there is no indication they were attacked because of their race.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Read the article.


----------



## struth (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


GA has had a total of 5 Republican Govenors since 1789....the rest Dems, or Democratic-Republican, which became the Dem party.   2003 was the first time ever that the GOP had a chamber of the State House, and the Gov...ever.....prior to that the DNC had it constantly since Reconstruction

Trump didn't turn GA to a Dem state, it has been one.....


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 17, 2021)

Someone blaming the sex slaves they raped for their sex addiction is like blaming the clerks at the liquor stores they robbed for their alcohol addiction.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 17, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Those massage parlors are often fronts for prostitution.   Some pimp is crying over his 8 asian whores.



Only a real fucking scumbag would say something like that given the circumstances. Lashing out like that won't make you any less ugly, hag.


----------



## Circe (Mar 17, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> I know I've had bad days before, heck got dumped last September which was a shock...I guess some folks react different. Thoughts?



I like it --- he had a bad day? Now, THAT is tolerance of diversity!!


----------



## San Souci (Mar 17, 2021)

The Mean One said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Like Cuomo?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 17, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Attacks on asians are way up since corona.  Or the wuhan flu.  Republicans made sure to call it the asian flu.
> ...


I better never hear you speak about what’s going on in the white community. I’m the expert there.


----------



## The Mean One (Mar 17, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The Mean One said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


  Does it matter? Murder is still murder.  Like I said the last few weeks numerous posts about blacks attacking asians because of race, but now it's let's don't jump to conclusions about it being about race.


----------



## The Mean One (Mar 17, 2021)

San Souci said:


> The Mean One said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


Whomever? What do you call them?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 17, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> .....
> I better never hear you speak about what’s going on in the white community. I’m the expert there.


But when it suits you, the nonsense about you being Greek and therefore not white (?) always returns. You really are stupid.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 17, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Those massage parlors are often fronts for prostitution.   Some pimp is crying over his 8 asian whores.
> ...


There is an Asian massage parlor near me. Girls don’t speak English. They will Jack or blow you. Probably fuck too but I just like the jerk at the end of the massage so I never asked.

But no doubt those women are human trafficked. No way they are given a fair share of the money. You would think asians being such better people than us would not do this to their women.

I don’t feel guilty just asking for a jerk and I tip her $40. How much do you think she gets for massaging my entire body for an hour? So five minutes wackin the D for $40 is probably how she makes any money.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 17, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > .....
> ...


I have assimilated. Big difference.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 17, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> I know I've had bad days before, heck got dumped last September which was a shock...I guess some folks react different. Thoughts?



He was a high time Christian and would not even cuss, so he kills 8 people.
Robert Aaron Long: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com


----------



## The Mean One (Mar 17, 2021)

asaratis said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Georgia has voted Republican for 30 years.
> ...


Let it go, dumbass.  Trump lost. Except it, along with excepting that you're a loser.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 17, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Someone blaming the sex slaves they raped for their sex addiction is like blaming the clerks at the liquor stores they robbed for their alcohol addiction.



He had a porno addiction and thought the killing would wipe it away.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 17, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



You're a terrible liar, closet-boy.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 17, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Yeah, keep changing the story, dunce.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



We've had Biet Din for over 200 years .. Its not a problem.. Its voluntary arbitrage in civil matters.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> Trump stoked the flames of xenophobia against Asian Americans...and this is the result


 BUllshit

this is neither political or racial.

the guy is a sexual misfit


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 17, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


It's not like what I just admitted is something to be proud of.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

struth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



There are probably massage parlors in Atlanta that aren't Korean.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 17, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Trump stoked the flames of xenophobia against Asian Americans...and this is the result
> ...


No doubt manifested from years of watching Fox News


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Yea but do they give happy endings.  In MI only the asian ones give yum yums and boom booms.


----------



## San Souci (Mar 17, 2021)

The Mean One said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > The Mean One said:
> ...


By their names. dalmer. Berkowitz. McVeigh. Manson.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



How the hell would I know?


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 17, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


Fox is pandering to our hyper-sexed pop culture

that stuff goes on even on this forum


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


These shady massage parlors like the one I go to or the one the owner of the Patriots got caught visiting really piss legit massage therapists off.  They get so mad when men ask for happy endings.  Well I'll be honest.  I'm not looking for an American massage.  I'm looking for an asian massage.  Big difference.


----------



## San Souci (Mar 17, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Yes. It is funny how the Left bans Pepe la Pew and drools over filth like "Temptation Island".


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


You have to go a few times, be cool and eventually they'll let you know.  I only found out because a neighbor told me.  

The secret is get completely naked.  If you keep your underwear on they'll think you don't know about the sexy stuff and they'll just give you a massage.


----------



## The Mean One (Mar 17, 2021)

San Souci said:


> The Mean One said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


Not murderous thugs though? Hypocrites


----------



## struth (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I am sure there are....but what's that got to do with the price of tea in China?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 17, 2021)

The Mean One said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Republicans

Bush lied us into Iraq.  How many died?  Thousands?  Republican governor poisoned the people of Flint with LEAD.  He is finally being charged criminally for it.  115 people they say died from it.

Trump didn't tell us corona was serious when he found out.  Says he didn't want to panic us.  500,000 deaths later, he should have quaranteened us for 2 weeks and told us all to wear masks.  Instead he mocked people who wore masks and told us he had it under control.  Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 17, 2021)

Are these tards REALLY excusing mass murder based on their perception that these were prostitutes?


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I have had apres ski massages in Switzerland. No sex..

Don't you have a woman in your life? Do you have to pay for sex?


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 17, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> The Mean One said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


Tell us which countries took COVID seriously?
HINT: *None*.


----------



## The Mean One (Mar 17, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Are these tards REALLY excusing mass murder based on their perception that these were prostitutes?


They honestly don't see or understand how insensitive and racist they are. To all the Asian people on this message board that "think " these assholes give a shit about any minority,  than this thread is all the evidence you need.  The same callousness that they use with Blacks and Mexicans they will use with you. Racist are racist! No empathy,  no sympathy.  If they aren't white backwood, peckerwood thinking;  then it's fuck them. They say it's "PATRIOTISM".


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


In a manner of speaking, SB pays for sex.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 17, 2021)

The Mean One said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Are these tards REALLY excusing mass murder based on their perception that these were prostitutes?
> ...


Did anybody here say that Asians working in professional environments are whores?
The problem with humanity is that every nationality has members who will their fellow citizens to their own benefit,


----------



## Lesh (Mar 17, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > The Mean One said:
> ...


You're heard of South Korea...right? Taiwan? Norway? Finland? New Zealand?


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

The Mean One said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Are these tards REALLY excusing mass murder based on their perception that these were prostitutes?
> ...



I have neighbors from South Korea who are Presbyterian. We garden together .. I don't know what to say to them.


----------



## The Mean One (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> The Mean One said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


I work with South Koreans daily.  Good people.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> The Mean One said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


I'd say hello. They don't need condolence so much as continued friendship


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 17, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Nope...It took them *months* to take COVID seriously.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

Lesh said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > The Mean One said:
> ...



Yes, we are friends and they are very kind to me.  I'll do as you say.


----------



## The Mean One (Mar 17, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> The Mean One said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Most of you jackasses are insinuating that all Asian massage parlors are prostitution hubs ..


----------



## Lesh (Mar 17, 2021)

Lesh said:


> You're heard of South Korea...right? Taiwan? Norway? Finland? New Zealand?





Indeependent said:


> Nope...It took them *months* to take COVID seriously.


South Korea had their first death the same day as the US did.

Their death toll hasn't even hit 10,000 ( I just checked...it hasn't topped 1700 yet). Ours hit that number in MARCH









						COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 17, 2021)

The Mean One said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > The Mean One said:
> ...


Just about.
My boss recently retired and his wife spoke Chinese.
Whenever I walked into an Asian massage parlor the head lady was sitting at the desk reading the latest best selling novel in *English*.
She would start talking in whatever language and I would simply ask her how long to move all the meth equipment out so we could inspect the premises.
My boss's wife would call and the head lady would freak out saying they would need about 2 weeks to be ready for an inspection.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 17, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > You're heard of South Korea...right? Taiwan? Norway? Finland? New Zealand?
> ...


Density and everybody comes to the US for business.


----------



## struth (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> The Mean One said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Why would you have to say anything?  I am sure they don't like murder or sex trafficking anymore then most people


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > If a black man had done these murders, the media wouldn't have told us he's black.
> ...


White men's lives matter.


----------



## surada (Mar 17, 2021)

struth said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > The Mean One said:
> ...



I am truly fond of them.. The killing of sex workers is no less tragic, IMO.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 17, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Fucking idiot.

Any idea how dense the Seoul metro area is? I guess you hadda say something to cover your stupidity


----------



## San Souci (Mar 17, 2021)

The Mean One said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > The Mean One said:
> ...


Nope. Demented killers ,perhaps. Nothing Thuglike about them.


----------



## struth (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


I agree.....I think it's horrible.  If these women were also victims of the sex trade, it's even worse...victims, and then victims again.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Prostitution?  Who said anything about prostitution?
> ...


Apparently so.


----------



## The Mean One (Mar 17, 2021)

San Souci said:


> The Mean One said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


I figured you was a hypocrite, now I realize you're a dumb hypocrite.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


She's a Poe...trying to play the worst of the Right.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

asaratis said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Georgia has voted Republican for 30 years.
> ...


Tears for the trump cultists.....


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

The Mean One said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Sympathetic, apparently.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

San Souci said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


The Left?   I did no such thing.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


And you believe they matter more than anyone else's.


----------



## krichton (Mar 17, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > 8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
> ...



Why is it that extreme right wingers, like yourself, are always the ones committing mass murders?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

krichton said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Almost all males too.


----------



## krichton (Mar 17, 2021)

Genclebune said:


> We need to end this immigration



We need to end idiot racists.  You wouldn't happen to be one would you?


----------



## San Souci (Mar 17, 2021)

The Mean One said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > The Mean One said:
> ...


"You Was" ?  Bad Grammar ,Libby. Do only SMART folks use bad Grammar?


----------



## San Souci (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


When you consider that ALL advancement was caused by Caucasians ,YES.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Not really.  Most sensible people know that Asian Massage Parlor almost always equals someplace where prostitution is happening.    

I actually did pop and look at the Google and Yelp reviews for these two establishments, and that's exactly what they were.


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


And you believe Black lives matter more than anyone else's?


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 17, 2021)

krichton said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Prove it.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

San Souci said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


Oh really?  Well, we just all found out how ignorant YOU are.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


Again your reading comprehension is absent.  I said, "The *socialist/Marxist/communist Democrat Party* *should thank* *Georgia* forever for giving them near unfettered control of the nation." after saying, "*Georgia* *voted for* *two asshole Marxist/liberals* in the US Senate in January 2021...."

Nowhere did I refer to the Georgia voters as Marxists.  However, many of them do qualify as useful idiots in voting for the socialist/Marxist/communist assholes in the Democrat Party.

For the 3rd time.  READ MORE, SPEAK LESS!!  Through it all, do try to remember that God loves fools and babies!


----------



## San Souci (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Hmmmmm... Ever heard of Einstein ? Newton? Bohr? Marconi? Fermi? Curie? Goddard? Freud? Bell? Edison? Tesla? Whitney? Ford? Franklin? I could go on ,but what is the point.?


----------



## AFrench2 (Mar 17, 2021)

Sympathetic Police Know What It’s Like To Have A Bad Day And Kill 8 People
					

The Onion brings you all of the latest news, stories, photos, videos and more from America's finest news source.




					www.theonion.com
				





LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

San Souci said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


Who invented the wheel?  Who invented gun powder?  Who first smelted iron?  Who invented the stirrup?   Who first introduced farming?  Who built the first cities?  Hint....none of these were Caucasians.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Correll (Mar 17, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...




Against oriental massage girls?

Got it. It is just anti-Christian bigotry from you.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 17, 2021)

The Mean One said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


Piss off, newbie.  I know Trump "lost".  Your opinion of me is irrelevant.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 17, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


The problem is that they matter LESS to some people


----------



## krichton (Mar 17, 2021)

I feel so sorry for the ppl making jokes over a massacre where 8 ppl died, you must live miserable pathetic lives.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 17, 2021)

So the “White Supremacist” shooter in Atlanta didn’t kill any Black people, and killed two White people??? No wonder the Left is so quiet about it...


----------



## Correll (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




Because war time censorship suppressed the actual origin of the disease. It created the illusion that it started in Spain, a neutral country where the press was free to talk about the epidemic. 


And thus, they started calling it "The Spanish Flu". 


Your example makes my case.


----------



## Correll (Mar 17, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




It is very odd. I mean, I get that they have to defend Biden. But China? They aren't even real commies anymore.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 17, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


I was just thinking the same about you. It's so fucking obvious a blind man can see why this happened and where 
Leftist blue cities are a cancer to America


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


"Oriental"?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Actually, you have made my case.  Thank you for proving its all about false perceptions.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...


Ah...some more of that natural violence of the orange cultist.


----------



## Correll (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




I'm not sure from the article exactly which Asian country they victims are from. So, "oriental" is fitting.


You inability to defend your anti-CHristian bigotry is noted.


----------



## pknopp (Mar 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 "Oriental" does not describe people.


----------



## Correll (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




The point being argued was that it was about "vilifying Asians". 


Your example showed that the Spanish Flu was named after the perceived place of origin, which is fairly common. 


Thus, proving the claim of wacism in the naming process to be wrong.


----------



## Correll (Mar 17, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Sure it does, as much as Asian does. 

You are being a snowflake.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Was the perceived place of origin correct?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


That cracked me us SO MUCH!


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 17, 2021)

San Souci said:


> ...... Ever heard of Einstein ? Newton? Bohr? Marconi? Fermi? Curie? Goddard? Freud? Bell? Edison? Tesla? Whitney? Ford? Franklin?......



Which one of those is you?


----------



## Correll (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Nope. But the intent was to name it after the place of origin, not to "vilify" the Spanish. 


Thus, the odd wace baiting from the Left, is revealed to be nonsensical. As always.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 17, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Maybe he knows someone who’s life was destroyed by going to one of these whores.
> And yes, they are whores.


They are, but to be fair, the Asian ones tend to be tafficked, rather than willing independents.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 17, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> The CNN media is trying to link this to some kind of Asian hatred and retaliation for covid by white supremacist's...at some point the American people are going to stop falling for this narrative by our disgustingly dishonest media....the guy was a nut...he visited those parlors often...it has nothing to do with vengeance for covid.....




80 million voted for Biden...what makes you think those morons are going to stop falling for this crap?


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 17, 2021)

White 6 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...




And yet with 600 million guns in private hands and over 19.4 million people able to carry guns in public for self defense........accidental gun deaths have been going down, not up......and before the democrats decided to destroy the police, violent crime was going down, not up....


----------



## Correll (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > Sex workers should carry firearms.
> ...




If the cause was sexual addition he was not incel.


Oh, sorry, you were just talking shit. My bad trying to hold  you to standards.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> So the “White Supremacist” shooter in Atlanta didn’t kill any Black people, and killed two White people??? No wonder the Left is so quiet about it...


Now why would a white supremacist kill white people?  He's already told the police that his motive was sex addiction and trying to rid the world of those that (to him) enabled it.  Should we take his word for it or yours?


----------



## Street Juice (Mar 17, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Gotta be White supremacist patriarchal insurrectionist climate-denying colonizers


----------



## freyasman (Mar 17, 2021)

Guess I was wrong about this being an orgcrime thing.

Now it sounds like a "too much porn" thing...... not surprising I guess. Lots of sex workers get killed, it's why they have pimps. (One of the reasons, anyway)


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 17, 2021)

You just know this sick piece of shit had a sealybobo-style non-functioning little gherkin and was driven mad by impotent frustration.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 17, 2021)

2aguy said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


I have no problem with people carrying guns.  I carry mine, of course I am trained, qualified and licensed.  I am just not in favor of every idiot in America carrying one with no training, no knowledge of applicable law, and no certification.  If your were ever on a unregulated shooting range, you wouldn't either.  I've seen military people that didn't need to be carrying one for their own good and the good of everybody in the chow hall or near the sand barrel.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 17, 2021)

White 6 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...




I agree....but......any licensing, will become a ban by other means.....the requirements will become impossible to meet for anyone who isn't rich or well connected...this is how they do it in Britain for the few hunting shotguns they allow people to own....as well as on the continent...

Sorry.....not supporting a restriction on a Right like that...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 17, 2021)

The Mean One said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > The Mean One said:
> ...



Probably not all, but it's rampant.


----------



## San Souci (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Bullshit. The Sumerians ,Babylonians, and Egyptians were Caucasians. So you LIE.---PS--Native Americans built cities. But they never invented the Wheel. Filthy Africans never used the Wheel either.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 17, 2021)

To my Asian  friends: I know that the world seems more scary today. More cruel. Know that we love you.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 17, 2021)

surada said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


I have a girlfriend but a one hour massage then happy ending is something she doesn’t do.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 17, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > The Mean One said:
> ...


Actually there are countries who had zero cases before the vaccine Because they did what republicans refuse to do.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 17, 2021)

there is no deadly China Virus...but: hate crimes against Asians? now there's a deadly virus!


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> To my Asian  friends: I know that the world seems more scary today. More cruel. Know that we love you.


Asian Lives Matter


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 17, 2021)

Why every single time a murderous asshole kills people does the media include their middle name?!? No one else gets the full name. Not heroes, not world leaders. Only killers. The news media needs to set some standards!!!

Stop. Giving. Notoriety. To. Murderers.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 17, 2021)

San Souci said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


What have YOU ever invented, big mouth?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 17, 2021)

The Mean One said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > The Mean One said:
> ...


A lot are. I think masturbation with the hand should be legal. Just no boom booms or yum yums


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 17, 2021)

Donald Trump is a xenophobe. Donald Trump is a homophobe. Donald Trump is an Islamophobe. and Donald Trump is a religious bigot.

what happened here is a DIRECT RESULT of Trump's dangerous rhetoric, and it'll happen again if he doesn't cut it out


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> Donald Trump is a xenophobe. Donald Trump is a homophobe. Donald Trump is an Islamophobe. and Donald Trump is a religious bigot.
> 
> what happened here is a DIRECT RESULT of Trump's dangerous rhetoric, and it'll happen again if he doesn't cut it out


There’s no way those people storm the capitol if not for trumps speeches and tweets


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 17, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Tell me what Republicans refuse to do.
The 3 Black D communities in Nassau County went maskless for months on end and are still spiking and dying.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> Donald Trump is a xenophobe. Donald Trump is a homophobe. Donald Trump is an Islamophobe. and Donald Trump is a religious bigot.
> 
> what happened here is a DIRECT RESULT of Trump's dangerous rhetoric, and it'll happen again if he doesn't cut it out


I love it that before trump was president he tweeted “ leadership whatever happens you’re responsible” but trump hasn’t claimed responsibility for the insurrection.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 17, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Wear masks and not host trump rallies


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 17, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Your slogans are old and boring.
Tell that to all the Liberals who didn't wear masks and died.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 17, 2021)

2aguy said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Got no problem with "right to keep and bear arms" and not debating what a  "well regulated militia" is, but gun nuts do not believe in any intelligent regulation at all and that is wrong, makes no sense, gives responsible gun owners a bad name and does away with "well regulated" in any way shape form or fashion.  Yesterday some sex addict shot up 3 different whorehouses in Georgia.  Today some depressed nut ball from Texas brought all his guns to Washington and got arrested outside what he thought was the home of the Vice President.  His mother said he had been depress and phoned to say he was in Washington and going to solve his problems.  Would proper licensing solve all that? No.  It might help the idiot factor though, having to at least sit a professionally instructed class, take tests of safety and operation before a certified instructor.  I say, in your home for personal defense keep anything you want.  I do and always have, but some people are a danger to themselves and everybody around them, and should not have them on the street.  Everybody free to carry anything they want, just about anywhere they want is in no way well regulated, and your position is poor people may not be able to pay for training and getting a license doesn't make sense.  These weapons today are not flint locks or even 6 shooter and this ain't the old west.  Wait til you see the hill billy militia guys swaggering around on a range (if you can call it that) with mac 10s dangling with full clips until they line up and start shooting at sticks of dynamite on a berm 40 feet away and walking around drinking beer between rounds.  People like them, with no respect for their fire power or safety and you who will indulge any carry anytime by anyone as some sacred right make us all look bad.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 17, 2021)

politically, this means 6 less votes for Stacey Abrams for Governor in 2022

EVERYTHING is about politics to me. too soon?


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 17, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> 8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
> 
> 
> Video evidence suggests "it is extremely likely" that the same person was responsible for the three deadly shootings at massage parlors in the metro Atlanta area, police said Tuesday.
> ...




Maybe its the first skirmish in the battle for control of Atlanta's Massage Parlor rackets?

Anytime you have something of questionable legality,  racketeers will battle each other for control of it, and they "go to the mattresses".

The fact that the victims here are Orientals just means that those are the folks engaged in this particular racket.  Other "legit" businesses might have mostly Sicilian, Russian, El Salvadorian or other ethnicities involved.   Its certainly a clue as to who is being elbowed out of the "happy ending" scams, but it doesn't indicate "racism" or "anti-oriental bigotry" in my view. 

I wouldn't be surprised if the Yakuza, the Oriental Mafia, were to launch an attack against those who they suspect were behind this attack in retaliation.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 17, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Genclebune said:
> 
> 
> > We need to end this immigration
> ...



We need to employ the death penalty more frequently.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 17, 2021)

This is another example of how being armed would have saved lives.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 17, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > 8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
> ...


How stupid can you be?


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 17, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...




Not that stupid at all.       This is nothing new what happened in Atlanta.

In New Jersey a few years ago,Italian gangsters went into an oriental massage parlor violently, and it had nothing to do with anti-Oriental bigotry.    Just money that was owed in the rackets.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 17, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Holy shit, you're stupid.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 17, 2021)

it would be nice if Trump told his supporters to behave like grown-ups, and you know, not shoot people because of their skin color and gender


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> It would be nice if Trump told his supporters to behave like grown-ups, and you know, not shoot people because of their skin color and gender


Libs are noticeably disappointed that this is not a racial incident that they can turn into political advantage

the killer is a sexual pervert 

maybe not into guys like Shep Smith but they are comrades


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 17, 2021)

the Kung Flu Virus killed 2.7Million People (white, black, brown, AND Asian) . Cuomo killed 15 thousand...the misguided white kid killed 6 people. CRY ME A RIVER


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



"wace baiting"....you just had to do that, didn't you?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

San Souci said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


No they were not.   But it's funny watching you with your cultural appropriation.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

San Souci said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


"Filthy Africans"   Ok, now I see you.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


She invented some cultural appropriation....in her rush to show us how ignorant she is.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 17, 2021)

Where is the wide spread condemnation of christianty for one of it's screwballs getting loose? If this was an attack by an immigrant or African-American you conservatives would be going ape shit.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Where is the wide spread condemnation of christianty for one of it's screwballs getting loose? If this was an attack by an immigrant or African-American you conservatives would be going ape shit.


Give it time for the excuse making....after all, he was just having a bad day.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> there is no deadly China Virus...but: hate crimes against Asians? now there's a deadly virus!



The virus came from China, and thanks to their criminal irresponsibility in trying to cover it up, thousands around the world have died, as well as millions who have lost everything.


----------



## Circe (Mar 17, 2021)

These were all Oriental sex slaves, brought over here every one illegally, illegal aliens, and set to work as prostitutes.

Wait, am I supposed to feel some sort of big giant pity party for these prosties?

You all do that. I'm busy.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 17, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You mean like this Trump rally last June?


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 17, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Where is the wide spread condemnation of christianty for one of it's screwballs getting loose?


As you say, he is a screwball.

A weaker than usual member of a generation driven mad by liberal pop culture

Christianity honors and respects women

His sex perversion comes from some other influence - our hyper-sexual popular godless lib culture


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 17, 2021)

Circe said:


> These were all Oriental sex slaves, brought over here every one illegally, illegal aliens, and set to work as prostitutes.
> 
> Wait, am I supposed to feel some sort of big giant pity party for these prosties?
> 
> You all do that. I'm busy.




I am sorry to see the Hoes getting whacked.   But it has nothing to do with Trump, and nothing to do with racism.

And the last time anyone whined about Oriental massage joints was when Robert Kraft was pinched in Jupiter for patronizing it.   It was LIBS who whined about it, not conservatives.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





Mac-7 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the wide spread condemnation of christianty for one of it's screwballs getting loose?
> ...


You might what to read up on Ed Gein and stop making excuses for conservative religious repression.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 17, 2021)

Circe said:


> These were all Oriental sex slaves, brought over here every one illegally, illegal aliens, and set to work as prostitutes.
> 
> Wait, am I supposed to feel some sort of big giant pity party for these prosties?
> 
> You all do that. I'm busy.



You don't know and can't support any of those claims, scumbag.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2021)

Circe said:


> These were all Oriental sex slaves, brought over here every one illegally, illegal aliens, and set to work as prostitutes.
> 
> Wait, am I supposed to feel some sort of big giant pity party for these prosties?
> 
> You all do that. I'm busy.


"Oriental"....what is this, the 50s?


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 17, 2021)

otto105 said:


> You might what to read up on Ed Gein and stop making excuses for conservative religious repression.


I dont need to read anything by Ed Gein to know that conservative religious suppression exists

Though it usually just goes by the name “sin.”

And temptation

he apparently does not do well with normal women and visited massage parlors to experience what liberal pop culture assured him he was missing out on


----------



## San Souci (Mar 17, 2021)

bodecea said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Yes. They CERTAINLY were not Negros or Orientals. Look at the Egyptian Pictures. Were they copper skinned? Sure. But they had STRAIGHT hair ,acquline noses , high foreheads ,and other Caucasian features.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 17, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > You might what to read up on Ed Gein and stop making excuses for conservative religious repression.
> ...


And where does this liberal pop culture of message parlors exist? If only in the heads of fools like you.

Are conservative white women not sexually pleasurable for you white boys?


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 17, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


Now you are just trolling

you tried using “religious suppression” as bait 

but instead of getting a denial I agreed that it exists

now you try posting some bullshit about white women being sexually pleasured as the invitation to your gutter

but I dont accept


----------



## Paul Essien (Mar 17, 2021)

People have NO problem with white supremacy........ as long as it's directed towards Black people... The moment it affects non-Black people.... then everyone is like







Will they count the Black car in the Black on Asian crime statistics?


----------



## otto105 (Mar 17, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Dude, I posted religious repression and cited Ed Gein as an example.

You ran some idiotic liberal pop culture bullshit as deflection.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 17, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Dude I posted religious repression and cited Ed Gein as an example.
> 
> You ran some idiotic liberal pop culture bullshit as deflection


I cited liberal pop culture as a corrosive influence on society first

then you jumped in with some guy I never heard of


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 17, 2021)

Another sad day for America.  Apparently a racist cop was part of the briefing and tried to whitewash the shooter's motives.





*Cop Who Said Spa Shooter Wasn’t Racist Against Asians Had Promoted Racism Himself*

A Georgia sheriff’s captain tried to convince the public Wednesday morning that a man charged with fatally shooting several people of Asian descent the night before was not motivated by race. However, a year ago, the captain promoted merchandise that demonized the Asian community over the coronavirus.

“Yesterday was a really bad day for him, and this is what he did,” the officer said of Long, who is now charged with murder and assault. Baker then said that Long was “fed up” and at the “end of his rope” when he went on a killing spree before trying to flee to Florida. Long also told law enforcement that he was struggling with a sex addiction and targeted the spas to “take out that temptation,” according to Baker.









						Cop Who Said Spa Shooter Wasn’t Racist Against Asians Previously Promoted Racism Against Asians
					

Cherokee County sheriff's Capt. Jay Baker promoted merchandise last year that demonized the Asian community in relation to COVID-19.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Paul Essien (Mar 17, 2021)

San Souci
*Yes. They CERTAINLY were not Negros or Orientals. *

Using high-powered computers, experts can now get a rough idea of how someone looked from their skull. They make a living at it by doing it for the police for murder cases. When the same thing is done to the skulls of King Tut and Queen Nefertiti of Egypt, here's what they got :









Ask you can see a black man and a black woman.

*What they said in ancient times ::*

Herodotus said Egyptians had black skin and woolly hair, which is how he said the Ethiopians looked too.
Aristotle called both the Ethiopians and Egyptians black.
The Bible calls both the Ethiopians and Egyptians sons of Ham.
The Egyptians themselves  saw themselves as belonging to their own race. Remember this idea of race is a very new concept. It's about 400 years old. Thousands of years ago you were from particular tribes and lineage.  
They called themselves kemet - “black”
*What the DNA says :*

Present-day Egyptians are, by blood, about 60% Eurasian, like the Arabs who took over their country, and 40% black African. In the past they were, if anything, blacker because since the glory days of Ancient Egypt they have been taken over by the Persians, Greeks, Romans and Arabs

San Souci
*Look at the Egyptian Pictures. Were they copper skinned? Sure. But they had STRAIGHT hair ,acquline noses , high foreheads ,and other Caucasian features.*


----------



## San Souci (Mar 17, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> San Souci
> *Yes. They CERTAINLY were not Negros or Orientals. *
> 
> Using high-powered computers, experts can now get a rough idea of how someone looked from their skull. They make a living at it by doing it for the police for murder cases. When the same thing is done to the skulls of King Tut and Queen Nefertiti of Egypt, here's what they got :
> ...


PHFFFTTTTT!


----------



## dudmuck (Mar 17, 2021)

Lakhota said:


> Another sad day for America.  Apparently a racist cop was part of the briefing and tried to whitewash the shooter's motives.
> 
> View attachment 469057
> 
> ...


----------



## Quasar44 (Mar 17, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> Suspect:



He must get the death penalty 
I wonder his motives ?


----------



## Quasar44 (Mar 17, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Another sad day for America.  Apparently a racist cop was part of the briefing and tried to whitewash the shooter's motives.
> ...


 You’re a  sick creep to interject that BS


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 17, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Another sad day for America.  Apparently a racist cop was part of the briefing and tried to whitewash the shooter's motives.
> ...



Amen!


----------



## Turtlesoup (Mar 17, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Woodstock is a semi cow poke town. That dude is a definite Trumpster seeking revenge on one those "ChiComs" that Trumpsters keep talking about.
> 
> They'll throw the book at him, as they should.


Wrong again-----


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 17, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > 21 yr. old white male suspect roberrt aaron long captured.
> ...


I'm sure you're up for it! Maybe Biden's memtal health thing?


----------



## krichton (Mar 18, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Maybe he knows someone who’s life was destroyed by going to one of these whores.
> And yes, they are whores.



First off, these were normal massage parlours, that you could bring your family to.  Second, what sort of scumbag justifies mass murder with bs like this?


----------



## LuckyDuck (Mar 18, 2021)

I find it interesting that there hasn't been one of these "mass" shootings for quite awhile, but suddenly, when gun control bills are going to the senate, such things suddenly pop up out of the blue.
Coincidence?


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## AFrench2 (Mar 18, 2021)

Fuck the police.


----------



## AFrench2 (Mar 18, 2021)

The Atlanta PD is a giant embarrassment, and fuck them for trying to play "Defense Attorney" at a press conference.









						Officer faces criticism for saying suspected Georgia shooter had ‘a really bad day’
					

Capt. Jay Baker of the Cherokee County Sheriff’s Office is facing backlash for the way he described the Georgia man charged with killing eight people on Tuesday night.




					thehill.com


----------



## OldLady (Mar 18, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > He had a bad day?    No.    The families and friends of the women he murdered had bad days.   What he had was a desire to feel like a badass, so he went after defenseless women.
> ...


That's not what he meant.  My son's a C.O. at a prison, been there his whole career and he has no sympathy for the inmates.  But he has used the same expression about an inmate--said 'He had the worst day of his life and winds up here for the rest of his life.'    I remember it because it was out of character for him to say anything empathetic about those guys.
I'm pretty darned sure they pound that into their heads during training at the academy, because I know for a fact my kid didn't think it up.

The Chief was describing it from the perp's perspective, but it doesn't mean he was excusing him.  I can understand what line of thinking led Long to kill those women, but it doesn't mean I feel sorry for him.  Hang the bastard.  I can still get why he did it though.  It's called empathy, and it has nothing to do with sympathy.  Not if you've just cleaned up eight dead bodies like the Chief.


----------



## JoeMoma (Mar 18, 2021)

Compost said:


> He kills because of a sex addiction.  Poor little victim.  That makes as much sense as an alcoholic killing everybody working at a  brewery.  A stint in prison is the best cure for his problem.


I am thinking a much more immediate cure, but even if he gets it, it will not be immediate.


----------



## AFrench2 (Mar 18, 2021)

JoeMoma said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > He kills because of a sex addiction.  Poor little victim.  That makes as much sense as an alcoholic killing everybody working at a  brewery.  A stint in prison is the best cure for his problem.
> ...


Don't agree with you much, but well said.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 18, 2021)

Is Fang Fang ok?


----------



## OldLady (Mar 18, 2021)

Long was wearing that suicide vest for a reason, it seems.  He said he was going to kill himself, but decided to help others by eliminating temptation for them instead.  He was in treatment for sex addiction, but relapsed frequently while in the halfway house, and he really beat himself up over it according to others in the halfway house with him.  His parents kicked him out of the house the day before the shooting for 'his sex addiction,' which no doubt means they caught him at it again.  Long not only felt powerless against his addiction, but he felt guilty as hell about it and got ostracized from his family.

He should have pulled the trigger on himself.  'Helping others' was his way of justifying he didn't have the balls to off himself.  Police say they don't have any evidence that the first place he hit was even a whore house.  He is twisted beyond recognition.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 18, 2021)

OldLady said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Why the red thumb, French?   Let me have it.


----------



## AFrench2 (Mar 18, 2021)

OldLady said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > AFrench2 said:
> ...


----------



## AFrench2 (Mar 18, 2021)

Double post, but only for effect:

When your cop at the podium is the guy with a Facebook post in his off time saying *checks notes*

He bought a racist shirt proclaiming the virus was "Imported from CHY-NA"


You have a major fucking problem.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 18, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...





AFrench2 said:


> Double post, but only for effect:
> 
> When your cop at the podium is the guy with a Facebook post in his off time saying *checks notes*
> 
> ...


You're sure putting a whole lot of evil thoughts in this guy's head (yeah I don't get the t-shirt at all).  But I'm sure it's the rage of the day on fb or whatever that he's a racist and a white supremacist apologist, so no other option is possible in some minds.  I don't know him either, so I can only repeat my earlier point that it seems to be an expression they get drilled into them at the Academy.


----------



## Peace (Mar 18, 2021)

I have had some really fucked days in my life and not once have I ever wanted to kill innocent women or anyone, so no his day was not bad but the rest of his miserable life in prison will truly be bad and he better get use to biting the pillow if he is in GP because he will need a lot of protection and his ass will be pounded for the payment!


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 18, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I have had some really fucked days in my life and not once have I ever wanted to kill innocent women or anyone, so no his day was not bad but the rest of his miserable life in prison will truly be bad and he better get use to biting the pillow if he is in GP because he will need a lot of protection and his ass will be pounded for the payment!



This goes back to the quote "Men are afraid women will laugh at them.  Women are afraid men will kill them.".


----------



## OldLady (Mar 18, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I have had some really fucked to days in my life and not once have I ever wanted to kill innocent women or anyone, so no his day was not bad but the rest of his miserable life in prison will truly be bad and he better get used to biting the pillow if he is in GP because he will need a lot of protection and his ass will be pounded for the payment!


He'll probably figure out a way to kill himself.  He's got a heavy case of the guilts for the sex--I wonder if this guy will ever feel guilty for taking eight lives?  Sick.


----------



## AFrench2 (Mar 18, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> > I have had some really fucked to days in my life and not once have I ever wanted to kill innocent women or anyone, so no his day was not bad but the rest of his miserable life in prison will truly be bad and he better get used to biting the pillow if he is in GP because he will need a lot of protection and his ass will be pounded for the payment!
> ...


If he was going to kill himself, he would have shot himself. He's not going to die.


----------



## Peace (Mar 18, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> > I have had some really fucked to days in my life and not once have I ever wanted to kill innocent women or anyone, so no his day was not bad but the rest of his miserable life in prison will truly be bad and he better get used to biting the pillow if he is in GP because he will need a lot of protection and his ass will be pounded for the payment!
> ...





WinterBorn said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> > I have had some really fucked days in my life and not once have I ever wanted to kill innocent women or anyone, so no his day was not bad but the rest of his miserable life in prison will truly be bad and he better get use to biting the pillow if he is in GP because he will need a lot of protection and his ass will be pounded for the payment!
> ...



Do either of you remember Richard Speck?








						Richard Speck - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				





When I read about the individual in Georgia for some reason Richard Speck came to mind!


----------



## Peace (Mar 18, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> ...



Oh he will die and you can bet on that!

Suicide might be the least painless because what is waiting for him in prison will make him wish he had killed himself!!

Also let be clear he has a mark on him with the Asian gangs and he might get some protection from certain gangs but one slip and he is dead and idiots like him always slip and bam a broomstick is found lodged in his ass and a throat is cut and how do I know?

Grew up four hundred yards from Stateville Pen on the farm where my Uncle was the Sergeant before taking to the tower and later working a Youth Facility in Harrisburg!


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2021)

White 6 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...




600 million guns in private hands......over 19.4 million people legally carry guns in public...

One guy broke the law.....all the laws regarding guns, and murdered people......

Meanwhile, the other 600 million guns were not used to murder anyone, and the 19.4 million people who carry their guns legally did not murder anyone.


You have no rational argument for what you want......we have a history of governments using massive regulations to prevent people who have the legal Right to own and carry guns from being able to own and carry guns...

You are wrong......that is just a fact.

And before the democrats decided to make war on our police.....27 years of more people owning and carrying guns and what was the impact on those things you fear?

49% reduction in gun murder.

75% reduction in gun crime.

72% reduction in violent crime in general.

You have no rational argument for the policies that we know will result in the government barring people from owning and carrying guns.

Over the last 27 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 19.4 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2019...guess what happened...

New Concealed Carry Report For 2020: 19.48 Million Permit Holders, 820,000 More Than Last Year despite many states shutting down issuing permits because of the Coronavirus - Crime Prevention Research Center


-- gun murder down 49%

--gun crime down 75%

--violent crime down 72%

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


From the CDC.....

Accidental Gun deaths...

1999.....824
2000.....776
2001.....802
2002.....762
2003.....730
2004.....649
2005.....789
2006.....642
2007.....613
2008.....592
2009.....554
2010.....606
2011.....591
2012.....548
2013.....505
2014.....461
2015.....489
2016.....495
2017.....486
2018.....458
2019.....486


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2021)

krichton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he knows someone who’s life was destroyed by going to one of these whores.
> ...



A racist POS, that's who.


----------



## pknopp (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 It doesn't. I had this pointed out to me once and simply accepted it. I didn't try and continue to use the wrong word. 

 Oriental describes a rug.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 18, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> ...


Good Lord.  
In official social worker language, that guy is _broken._


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2021)

Lakhota said:


> Another sad day for America.  Apparently a racist cop was part of the briefing and tried to whitewash the shooter's motives.
> 
> View attachment 469057
> 
> ...




No....it pointed out that the Chinese flu came from China......just as the German flu came from Germany, the Spanish Flu from Spain, Mexico Small Pox (1520) Sudaan Yellow fever, and all the other locations of all the other outbreaks of pandemics named after where they started...

You shitheads are simply trying to exploit racism again....racism that doesn't exist based on the Chinese either releasing the Chinese flu or failing to contain it in their Bio Weapons lab.....


----------



## Peace (Mar 18, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Speck was something else and he died in Joliet after having his death sentence commuted during a period the USSC halted executions in the U.S. ...

The guy in Georgia made me think of Speck when talking to my adopted brother and made me realize this guy ( one in Georgia ) might be wanting to be the next Speck and if so well he has the death warrant on him now!

The guy in Georgia didn’t have a bad day but as I have said before what is coming for him will make him wish he had gone down a different road in life because after what he did there are no second chances!


----------



## Penelope (Mar 18, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Yes real sick.

In Heavy it describes him:
Long has been described as a zealously religious person who claimed he targeted Asian women to eliminate “temptation.” His initial plan was to kill himself. Then, he decided to “help” others with sex addiction by targeting massage parlors, he told law enforcement, according to CNN. Officials said there was no evidence of illegal activity at the targeted massage parlors.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 18, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> after what he did there are no second chances!


No, let's hope not.  God knows what he would do next if they let him loose.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 18, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Officials said there was no evidence of illegal activity at the targeted massage parlors.


That part is confusing me.  They say he had visited the places as a customer, and he says it was due to his sex addiction, but the police say they weren't whore houses.  So what was he doing there?  Getting a massage and fantasizing?
Or are the police whitewashing it because the women are dead?

Sorry I don't know the pc name for whore house.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 18, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Officials said there was no evidence of illegal activity at the targeted massage parlors.
> ...



I'm pretty sure the massage parlors weren't on the up and up.    You could probably get a "rub and a tug" to quote the vernacular.   But those are usually arranged between the masseuse and the customer, or so the house claims.   Makes her liable without the business being in violation of the law.


----------



## Peace (Mar 18, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Officials said there was no evidence of illegal activity at the targeted massage parlors.
> ...



PC version for Whore House is Massage Parlor...

I was listening to POTUS and a caller from Hot Atlanta called in on Chris show and said one of the parlors was known for prostitution, so who knows if true or not.

The caller said it was the Gold Spa that had been busted before, so I need to dig to see if that is true or not...


----------



## Peace (Mar 18, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



But yet the House get it cut and the Customer has a video of it later sent to them if the business need a little extra money...


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




It is what you are doing. There was as shooting and the shooter was white and the victims mostly non-white so you and people like you assumed ws because it served your narrative, 

and you started beating the drums. 

And it worked, in that it got a good deal of wace baiting noise out there, to inflame minorities against whites and to rile up white liberals against whites, and to thus increase even more the massive confirmation bias that exists to see everything as wacism from whites.


That actual information proved you to be wrong, is irrelevant to you. NOte how you don't express any feelings of regret over being wrong.


Because you feel  fine with being wrong. YOur action had the intended effect of wace baiting. 


That your words and ideas were wrong is irrelevant to you.


Same thing with The Chinese Virus, referring to a virus based on their origin locations, especially when the real names are often biomedical technobabble, is a common practice one which is not about "vilifying" anyone  you wace baiting partisan.


----------



## JoeMoma (Mar 18, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


Cool, you agree that he needs to find Jesus immediately.



Spoiler: For Frenchy



Just messin' with you, BITCH!


----------



## Lesh (Mar 18, 2021)

Genclebune said:


> Second amendment just saved hundreds of men from sinning .. god bless


You just condoned mass murder. Did you cheer the Green River Killer as well?


----------



## Lesh (Mar 18, 2021)

2aguy said:


> the Spanish Flu from Spain,


Hey moron...The Spanish Flu came from KANSAS


----------



## 22lcidw (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Deshaun Watson?


----------



## Lesh (Mar 18, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...


You just revel in your racism don't you....


----------



## Genclebune (Mar 18, 2021)

krichton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he knows someone who’s life was destroyed by going to one of these whores.
> ...


You brought your son to “young Asian girls” lol


----------



## Genclebune (Mar 18, 2021)

Lesh said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Why are you trying to divide America?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 18, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Let's compare Biden rallies to Trump rallies.  Oh yea, Biden didn't have rallies.  He knew better.

So why is the USA the worst at Corona?  Republicans.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 18, 2021)

Genclebune said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...


Fuck off sock


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




So you want to ignore the fact that you assumed his being Christian was a supporting factor for this being a wace related shooting, thus revealing you to be an anti-Christian bigot, 

to instead focus on semantics. 


Denied. 


What made you hate Christians?


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 18, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> Donald Trump is a xenophobe. Donald Trump is a homophobe. Donald Trump is an Islamophobe. and Donald Trump is a religious bigot.
> 
> what happened here is a DIRECT RESULT of Trump's dangerous rhetoric, and it'll happen again if he doesn't cut it out


Every time a *Trumpster* creates a new thread or post using the racial slurs "Chinavirus" or "Kung Flu" it brings more harm and danger to our Asian brothers and sisters.

Being the *bigots* that they are *Republicans* don't care about that and *refuse* to accept responsibility for *their* rhetoric and actions.


----------



## Genclebune (Mar 18, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Genclebune said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Wooo so angry


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 18, 2021)

Genclebune said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...


Because half of America is out of control and losing their shit
The riot



Looks familiar


----------



## Genclebune (Mar 18, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump is a xenophobe. Donald Trump is a homophobe. Donald Trump is an Islamophobe. and Donald Trump is a religious bigot.
> ...


So why are so many trying to get in my country? For danger?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 18, 2021)

Genclebune said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


They may come here because they hear it's a nice place to live but then they run into Republicans and not so much.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Biden didn't have rallies because he was afraid how pathetically small they would be.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 18, 2021)

So this Atlanta thing is a big story, lots of speculation......




I wonder why this one isn't?



Oh wait...... no I don't.


----------



## Genclebune (Mar 18, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Genclebune said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


All issues of racism is only coming from Democrat run places.


----------



## Flash (Mar 18, 2021)

The boy has a sexual perversion about Asian chicks.

Sick in the head but that is not racism.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Genclebune said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




The 1/6 riot was a few hundred people, that got out of control. Not half the country.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Mar 18, 2021)

I don’t believe this is a hate crime. I believe many from the Left are pushing and hoping this as a hate crime. 

The suspect says he is a sex addict and felt the need to rid  places that provide sex. The most common identifiable business that provides sex services are Asian-run massage parlors. That is why he targeted them, not because of their race or ethnicity.


----------



## pknopp (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 I did no such thing but this seems to be your thing.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 18, 2021)

surada said:


> The kid was a Trumpie and a loser


Got a link to his voting record?


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 18, 2021)

Bigots who *insist* on using the term "oriental" to refer to our Asian brothers and sisters *after* they've begged and pleaded for people not to use those *harmful* terms, are the types of people that would suddenly and randomly walk into one if their establishments and empty the clip of whatever high powered *firearm* they have on them.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




You cited that his father was a pastor and speculated in the next sentence that perhaps this was thus connectected to "Trumps China virsus" as though his father being Christian was evidence of wacism. 


That was you exhibiting anti-Christian bigotry.


----------



## pknopp (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 I posted a link noting who he was. As it turns out it would seem his beliefs did cause him to do what he did.


----------



## Genclebune (Mar 18, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


And had nothing to do with race


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




You posted a link noting who he was, suggested that it was his beliefs that led him to be wacist and thus kill people.


That was anti-Christian bigotry on you.


His motive was sex addiction. Your argument linking Christianity and Wacism was wrong. 


Yet, you express no regret about smearing a whole religion, wrongly...


Because, you accomplished your goal, which was to smear and marginalize your enemies.


That is was based on false premises, is irrelevant to a liberal.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 18, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Bigots who *insist* on using the term "oriental" to refer to our Asian brothers and sisters *after* they've begged and pleaded for people not to use those harmful terms, are the types of people that would suddenly and randomly walk into one if their establishments and empty the clip of whatever high powered *firearm* they have on them.


Now the term 'oriental' is a slur?


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 18, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Bigots who *insist* on using the term "oriental" to refer to our Asian brothers and sisters *after* they've begged and pleaded for people not to use those harmful terms, are the types of people that would suddenly and randomly walk into one if their establishments and empty the clip of whatever high powered weapon they have on them


That makes you a bigot too since you like to call white people “rednecks”


----------



## 22lcidw (Mar 18, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Genclebune said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


They live off free goodies paid by the taxpayer. We are overwhelmed. There are only so many people that we can accept into the nation and they must be acclimated and absorbed into the culture. That is not happening because of the hordes of individuals coming in. They are being allowed in to make the Prog party the only one. Even if it destroys the nation.  The United States is done. Regional areas will still have some semblance of freedoms, at least for awhile. Pick them with care to live in. Even within states.


----------



## Genclebune (Mar 18, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Bigots who *insist* on using the term "oriental" to refer to our Asian brothers and sisters *after* they've begged and pleaded for people not to use those harmful terms, are the types of people that would suddenly and randomly walk into one if their establishments and empty the clip of whatever high powered weapon they have on them
> ...


A black Democrat is making fun of someone’s skin color!? Wtf


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2021)

LeftofLeft said:


> I don’t believe this is a hate crime. I believe many from the Left are pushing and hoping this as a hate crime.
> 
> The suspect says he is a sex addict and felt the need to rid  places that provide sex. The most common identifiable business that provides sex services are Asian-run massage parlors. That is why he targeted them, not because of their race or ethnicity.



That's a cop out.  Just like the dumb ass Sheriff saying this coward _HAD A BAD DAY_.  Where all the racist on the forum who would be quoting of this was a black man?  I have yet to hear this coward called a feral savage, thug, murderer, etc. Why is that?


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> That's a cop out


Telling the truth is not a cop out

The killings were sexual not racist

the man has severe sexual hangups


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t believe this is a hate crime. I believe many from the Left are pushing and hoping this as a hate crime.
> ...




Because no one is so vile as to defend him. 

If you had some nutball defending him, we would get more heated about it. 


In my world, he would get the death penalty and be dead within a year. 


I WANT HIM DEAD, AS SOON AS POSSIBLE. 


What's to discuss? Why get heated over it? Just go though the legal process and get it done asap.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t believe this is a hate crime. I believe many from the Left are pushing and hoping this as a hate crime.
> ...



I don’t know what is more disturbing. This modern day Jack-The-Ripper killing prostitutes to cure his own sex issues or the modern-day obsession of using race by the Left to the point they are willing and hoping this is deemed a hate crime. Sick.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > That's a cop out
> ...



So why didn't he target white prostitutes, black prostitutes, hispanic prostitutes.  Men don't kill women because they are horny.


----------



## pknopp (Mar 18, 2021)

Genclebune said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 I didn't say it did. All the same we still don't know the whole story yet. 

 Are you saying it's better that he killed because he felt these people were "sinners" or were causing him to "sin"?


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> So why didn't he target white prostitutes, black prostitutes, hispanic prostitutes. Men don't kill women because they are horny.


Asian massage parlors do not use white or black prostitutes


----------



## pknopp (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 It seems it IS his beliefs that caused him to do what he did.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 18, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Are you saying it's better that he killed because he felt these people were "sinners" or were causing him to "sin"?


Whatever the reason its no excuse

but the left is pushing the race angle for political purposes and couldnt care less that the murdered women were asian


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > That's a cop out
> ...



So why didn't he target white prostitutes, black prostitutes, hispanic prostitutes.  Men don't kill women because they are horny.


----------



## pknopp (Mar 18, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying it's better that he killed because he felt these people were "sinners" or were causing him to "sin"?
> ...



 I don't give a crap what the "left" is supposedly doing.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




Nope. It seems it is his sexual addition that caused it. 


You want it to be his faith, so that you can use this to attack Christians.


----------



## pknopp (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 It was reported that he believed they were causing him to sin.


----------



## surada (Mar 18, 2021)

LeftofLeft said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...



You think he killed 8 unarmed people  because he liked them?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...



Could have fooled me, all I have heard is excuses.



> If you had some nutball defending him, we would get more heated about it.
> 
> 
> In my world, he would get the death penalty and be dead within a year.
> ...



Why don't we hear that same rationale when the killer is black?


----------



## pknopp (Mar 18, 2021)

surada said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



 A little too much it seems. At least that's the way he seems to have justified it to himself.


----------



## Genclebune (Mar 18, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Genclebune said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Yes we do, we know from the press conference this was about sex addiction. He was asked if this had to do with race he said no, the investigators believe him..


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > So why didn't he target white prostitutes, black prostitutes, hispanic prostitutes. Men don't kill women because they are horny.
> ...



No shit, so are you saying he only Korean prostitutes were causing his addiction.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 18, 2021)

pknopp said:


> I don't give a crap what the "left" is supposedly doing.


You should since you carry the left’s water


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




At a guess because street walkers are more spread out. Could be he personally used massage parlors. Could be he found asian woman more attractive and thus "tempting" to his addition.


You are stuck on assuming wacism, when you see white skin.


Ironically, this is actual racism in you.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 18, 2021)

2aguy said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


I am just not as paranoid as you over the 2nd amendment.  The key statement was in your first line *"people legally carry guns in public...".*  We just disagree about what should be considered legal and whether there should be any regulations regarding weapons at all. Your number 19.4 legally carrying in public sounds dubius and I could not locate a sources for it. Equilly or more dubius is the Washington Post number, I saw of 3 million. I suspect the number is in between those two. Here is an interesting number for you. In the year 1800 there were 5,308,483 counted in the census of the United State. Here is a fact to go along with it. As numbers climbed to the 330,000,000 plus of today it has become necessary for the common good to increase regulation in just about everything to avoid chaos and create a society that works for the whole population. In my opinion, rolling gun regulation back to 1790 standards is ludicrous, beyond rational thought.
If looking for how many weapons injuries, it seems everybody is more interested in weapons deaths annually.  Available numbers are large, unless compared to the number legally carrying.  I am confident the number of accidental shootings, including accidental deaths could be reduced with proper training.  Unlike you, I feel it is worth the inconvenience to reduce weapons accidents, and training would (not might) reduce that number.
For all your, numbers, bits of info you try to string together to support your cause, I suspect you went to the trouble of getting your own carry permit and are (like myself) a licensed carry permit holder.  It is not the people like you and I that concern me.  We are unlikely to be involve in an accidental or illegal shooting situation, as all the permit holders, I know are very serious people, as opposed to the people I have personally witnessed.  As someone trained not only on weapons, but in the field of safety itself, you will never be able to convince me, proper training does not make any complex operation safer for all concerned, and therefore unnecessary and certainly not regarding weapons.  Trying to wrap the flag around your concept only works on the simple minded.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> No shit, so are you saying he only Korean prostitutes were causing his addiction.


He went to the place where he got sex

it just happened to be asian message parlors where asian women work


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Obviously he is not saying that. 


How can it not bother you that you have to pretend to be fucking retarded to make this pretend "points"?


----------



## pknopp (Mar 18, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > I don't give a crap what the "left" is supposedly doing.
> ...



 These kinds of worthless cowardly responses get old. You reply like this because you can't actually address an argument.


----------



## surada (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Long was deeply religious and  had been kicked out of his parents home the night before or watching porn on line.









						What we know about Robert Aaron Long, the suspect in Atlanta spa shootings | CNN
					

State and federal investigators are scrambling to learn more about Robert Aaron Long, the suspect in a string of deadly shootings at three Atlanta-area Asian spas, and his alleged motive.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 18, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> That makes you a bigot too since you like to call white people “rednecks”


This is *not* an admission of using that term, but are you now *begging* me and *pleading* not to use that term? 

Are you suggesting that the term is *harmful*?


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > No shit, so are you saying he only Korean prostitutes were causing his addiction.
> ...




That is the obvious answer.


----------



## Genclebune (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


That’s what he said. The investigators agree with him


----------



## Genclebune (Mar 18, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > That makes you a bigot too since you like to call white people “rednecks”
> ...


Making fun of ones skin color isn’t harmful now!? Huh


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Talk that bullshit if you want to had this young man been black the conversation would be totally different by you and your racist ilk.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...





And? Are you thinking that just saying "deeply religious" in this thread proves something?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2021)

Genclebune said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Of course they do, he has a mental problem with sex addiction, right?


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 18, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Now the term 'oriental' is a slur?


Its always been. Where have you been these past 30 years?


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

Genclebune said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...




Libs just say shit. Rules don't matter, unless they can be used as clubs against their enemies. 


Thus they don't even understand why you point out, when they don't follow their own rules.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




No, it would not. YOu are the one here that judges people by skin color.


----------



## surada (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Here's the link again.









						What we know about Robert Aaron Long, the suspect in Atlanta spa shootings | CNN
					

State and federal investigators are scrambling to learn more about Robert Aaron Long, the suspect in a string of deadly shootings at three Atlanta-area Asian spas, and his alleged motive.




					www.cnn.com
				




Excerpt:

Tyler Bayless said he shared a housing unit with Long at Maverick Recovery, a rehab facility in Roswell, Georgia, between August 2019 and January or February 2020. He said that most residents were suffering from drug or alcohol addiction, but Long was being treated for sex addiction.
"It was something that absolutely would torture him," Bayless said. He said Long was a "deeply religious person -- he would often go on tangents about his interpretation of the Bible," and was distraught about his addiction to sex.
Bayless said that on multiple occasions during his stay at the facility, Long told him that he had "relapsed" and "gone to massage parlors explicitly to engage in sex acts."
After hearing Long was the suspect in the shootings, Bayless said he was shocked that his former roommate would do such a thing.
Mason Clements, who is listed as the registered agent at Maverick Recovery in business filings, said in a text message that "I am unable to comment on any client past, present or future due to confidentiality agreements."
Another former roommate of Long's also told CNN that Long had been in rehabilitation for sex addiction, and that in summer 2020 he had lived with Long at a transition house for people leaving rehab, though he declined to name the facility or divulge the state where it's located. He said he had not spoken to Long "in a long time."


----------



## 22lcidw (Mar 18, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Do you believe he was worrying about prison when he did it? We are still waiting for the racists who killed those people in Vegas to be told to us. But that will not happen will it? You guys are pure gold. Vengeance for all the bullshit people do to each other on all sides. Payback ramped up in 2020. Keep it up. I can only tell you that this is the wrong direction. But you won't listen.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 18, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> This is *not* an admission of using that term, but are you now *begging* me and *pleading* not to use that term?


I am calling out your hypocrisy

its a racist term that you are fond of using


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > No shit, so are you saying he only Korean prostitutes were causing his addiction.
> ...



What report has stated this?


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




Sexual addiction is a problem that causes problems in people's lives. That he referred to it as "sin" is just his background influencing his terminology.

It is telling that this happened the day after he got kicked out of his home. 

The sex was just as sinful last week, when he had a place to sleep. But he went on his rampage THIS week. When his life blew up.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



So tell us hag did you frequent these parlors with him, where does it state that these women were prostitutes.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 18, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Now the term 'oriental' is a slur?
> ...


Living in the real world.

Or, maybe I'm in a coma.

Because I'm damn sure not 'woke'.

By that stupid standard, American must be a slur.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Talk that bullshit if you want to had this young man been black the conversation would be totally different by you and your racist ilk.


If the guy was black the story would not be front page headlines

the lying lib media would cover it up


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > This is *not* an admission of using that term, but are you now *begging* me and *pleading* not to use that term?
> ...




Libs literally can't understand that. THey are so  used to using double standards that they don't understand when you call them on their hypocrisy.


----------



## pknopp (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


 
 Correct.



> It is telling that this happened the day after he got kicked out of his home.


 
 Correct.



> The sex was just as sinful last week, when he had a place to sleep. But he went on his rampage THIS week. When his life blew up.



 So it seems.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Talk that bullshit if you want to had this young man been black the conversation would be totally different by you and your racist ilk.
> ...




You got that right.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



That's some bullshit, it is just a weak ass cop out for this coward.  Give us another coward who loved having sex with women that went out and killed women because he loved having sex.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Talk that bullshit if you want to had this young man been black the conversation would be totally different by you and your racist ilk.
> ...



No he would be dead and black folks wouldn't be making these weak ass excuses.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> What report has stated this?


everyone on this forum has accepted the fact that they are prositutes - except you apparently

oh well


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...





Yes, got it. You aren't making a point other than mentioning "religious" in a context where it could be spun to look bad.


If I was in a thread about a crime by some black guy and all I did was keep referencing that he was black, as though it meant something, what would you say?


----------



## Genclebune (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Genclebune said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


That’s what the investigation has proved so far


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




So, it doesn't bother you to pretend to be retarded, but it does to have it pointed out?


Why don't you stop doing that? 


Seriously. What would happen if you honestly admitted that you lost an argument? How would it change your life?


----------



## pknopp (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 It's hardly a stretch to say his religious beliefs inspired what he did. I am a Christian BUT that does not mean you have to defend anything anyone ever does because of whatever beliefs they have been taught. 

 So many people (you) have this idea that you have to defend and deflect anything you see as harming your beliefs. 

 This is no way affects my beliefs.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




How is it a cop out? I want him dead within the year. Discussing his motives is not saying that they are good reasons. 


Are you pretending to be retarded again, or is this the real you? SOmetimes I can't tell.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 18, 2021)

I suspect this guy has probably had a lot of bad days this was just the one that finally set him off. I have had lots of bad days in my life and never went on a killing spree most of us have and don’t go on a rampage but some snap and do.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Good question. The answer must be rooted in the same question as to why and how 37 Blacks, including Black children can be gunned down in Chicago over a weekend and BLM does nothing yet in the rare instance where a white police officer kills a Black suspect anywhere in the nation, half of Chicago is torn apart and burnt.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...




It kind of is. Lots of people are Christians and don't kill prostitutes. 

Christianity, that I was taught, never talked about "removing temptations" by murder. 

These crimes do not harm my beliefs. 


What does is, the attempt to link Christianity to a mass murder, on weak grounds.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> No he would be dead and black folks wouldn't be making these weak ass excuses.


the problem is our hyper-sexed liberal culture

the guy was not married because he was too much of a dork to find a girl friend

yet everything around him in our culture pushed by libs promotes sex

so he had to buy it to find out what lib culture tells him he was missing

he satisfied his physical urge at $50 or $150 a pop

but that did not stop him from feeling like a loser afterward


----------



## Circe (Mar 18, 2021)

OldLady said:


> You're sure putting a whole lot of evil thoughts in this guy's head (yeah I don't get the t-shirt at all).  But I'm sure it's the rage of the day on fb or whatever that he's a racist and a white supremacist apologist, so no other option is possible in some minds.  I don't know him either, so I can only repeat my earlier point that it seems to be an expression they get drilled into them at the Academy.


Agreed --- I wish people wouldn't jump all over the least little thing people say, like it's an actionable offense. Okay, I wouldn't have used that phrase for a mass murder, but actually, I wondered if the police guy was referring to something earlier in the killer's day, something that set him off. These mass murderers often DO have something that sets them off, lights their fuse: it's the norm, really. Somebody/something sets them off and they rush home for their gun. I bet the "bad day" reference DID have some meaning we are not yet privy to.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > What report has stated this?
> ...



That's ignorant as hell.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> That's ignorant as hell.


You are denying the obvious


----------



## Rocko (Mar 18, 2021)

The guy who did this was obviously mentally ill, and because solely of his skin color he was a white supremacist. Yeah getting tired of this shit.


----------



## Circe (Mar 18, 2021)

OldLady said:


> That part is confusing me.  They say he had visited the places as a customer, and he says it was due to his sex addiction, but the police say they weren't whore houses.  So what was he doing there?  Getting a massage and fantasizing?
> Or are the police whitewashing it because the women are dead?
> 
> Sorry I don't know the pc name for whore house.


Someone once told me they call it a "happy ending" in these massage parlors. And explained it! I was actually appreciative --- I simply didn't know what went on there.

Anyway, I think they should clean up this sex slave prostitution. All these Oriental girls are being smuggled in illegally as sex slaves ---- why is that being whitewashed, you know?


----------



## surada (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...







__





						BIBLE VERSES ABOUT PROSTITUTE
					

BIBLE VERSES ABOUT PROSTITUTE. Prostitute Bible verses in the King James Version (KJV) about Prostitute.




					www.kingjamesbibleonline.org
				




Genesis 38:24 - And it came to pass about three months after, that it was told Judah, saying, Tamar thy daughter in law hath played the harlot; and also, behold, she [is] with child by whoredom. And Judah said, Bring her forth, and let her be burnt.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 18, 2021)

pknopp said:


> It's hardly a stretch to say his religious beliefs inspired what he did.


Probably so

along with our perverted, corrupt and hyper-sexual liberal culture


----------



## Circe (Mar 18, 2021)

OldLady said:


> He'll probably figure out a way to kill himself.  He's got a heavy case of the guilts for the sex--I wonder if this guy will ever feel guilty for taking eight lives?  Sick.


Good point. Killing lots of people okay, sex incredibly sinful?  Hmmmmm. Something very wrong there.


----------



## surada (Mar 18, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > That's ignorant as hell.
> ...



Prostitution was a death penalty sin in the OT.


----------



## Circe (Mar 18, 2021)

JOSweetHeart said:


> I second this only I wouldn't even begin to call what they experienced a bad day because from this day forward, an empty chair will forever be in front of them whenever they sit down for a family meal.
> 
> God bless you and them always!!!
> 
> Holly


They don't have a family. They were illegal aliens who were smuggled in as sex slaves. Probably kept addicted to heroin to control them. I think it's a mistake to sentimentalize the seamy side of life.


----------



## pknopp (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 The overwhelmingly vast majority.



> Christianity, that I was taught, never talked about "removing temptations" by murder.
> 
> These crimes do not harm my beliefs.
> 
> ...



 Whatever.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 18, 2021)

Circe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > You're sure putting a whole lot of evil thoughts in this guy's head (yeah I don't get the t-shirt at all).  But I'm sure it's the rage of the day on fb or whatever that he's a racist and a white supremacist apologist, so no other option is possible in some minds.  I don't know him either, so I can only repeat my earlier point that it seems to be an expression they get drilled into them at the Academy.
> ...


He probably got the results of his test back from the free clinic.  The burning sensation was just the tip of his problem.


----------



## Circe (Mar 18, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> Double post, but only for effect:
> 
> When your cop at the podium is the guy with a Facebook post in his off time saying *checks notes*
> 
> ...


Naaaaaah. The virus was certainly imported from China, and everyone knows that. Wuhan Flu. Facts are facts.

Where COVID came from has nothing at all to do with some crazy shooting lots of sex slaves in massage parlors because he feels guilty about sex.


----------



## Circe (Mar 18, 2021)

White 6 said:


> He probably got the results of his test back from the free clinic.  The burning sensation was just the tip of his problem.


  Pretty funny. Took me a minute, but I got there.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 18, 2021)

surada said:


> Prostitution was a death penalty sin in the OT.


Christians follow Jesus and He did not believe in killing prostitutes

but since our killer is not a normal person we cant really know what he was thinking

our modern liberal culture has driven many people insane


----------



## surada (Mar 18, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Prostitution was a death penalty sin in the OT.
> ...



His roommates in rehab said he was very religious and ranted about his own interpretation of the Bible.


----------



## Missourian (Mar 18, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> ... got dumped last September which was a shock...I guess some folks react different. Thoughts?



Mmm...thoughts...


I'm not shocked you were dumped last September.


----------



## pknopp (Mar 18, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



 Jesus did away with the laws of the OT.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 18, 2021)

surada said:


> His roommates in rehab said he was very religious and ranted about his own interpretation of the Bible.


Yeah, so?

are you telling us that godless libs are not violent also?

the common denominator is the screwed up liberal culture that we grow up in


----------



## surada (Mar 18, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> The CNN media is trying to link this to some kind of Asian hatred and retaliation for covid by white supremacist's...at some point the American people are going to stop falling for this narrative by our disgustingly dishonest media....the guy was a nut...he visited those parlors often...it has nothing to do with vengeance for covid.....



Long was very religious and ranted about his particular interpretation of the Bible.









						What we know about Robert Aaron Long, the suspect in Atlanta spa shootings | CNN
					

State and federal investigators are scrambling to learn more about Robert Aaron Long, the suspect in a string of deadly shootings at three Atlanta-area Asian spas, and his alleged motive.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## krichton (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



If his motive was sex addiction why didn't he just shoot his modem so he could keep himself from watching porn?  Why did he specifically target and murder random asian women, who aren't even prostitutes, but work in a normal massage parlour?  Sorry, if I don't take the word of a murdering lunatic.


----------



## surada (Mar 18, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > His roommates in rehab said he was very religious and ranted about his own interpretation of the Bible.
> ...



Long bought the gun this week.

Obviously he's mentally ill.

Has NOTHING to do with culture.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 18, 2021)

Genclebune said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Genclebune said:
> ...



We are America, we are a proud melting pot. People of all races, colors and religions have and will always be welcomed here. I abhor the violence of any kind and as a great country, we all need to stand up, unite and condemn this violence against another American.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Said that man that called Kanye West, "  Coonye "

You don't give a fuck about wacism, unless you can use it as a weapon against your hated white enemies.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 18, 2021)

krichton said:


> Why did he specifically target and murder random asian women, who aren't even prostitutes, but work in a normal massage parlour?


That was not a normal massage parlor

they were providing sex for pay


----------



## Taz (Mar 18, 2021)

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


I didn't know that those were mooselimb sects. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 18, 2021)

surada said:


> Has NOTHING to do with culture.


Of course this has to do with our culture

Thanks to our liberal culture he was obsessed by sex to the exclusion of anything else

and then he snapped


----------



## surada (Mar 18, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Has NOTHING to do with culture.
> ...




YOU experience our culture as liberal and sexually obsessed. Not everyone shares your POV.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

krichton said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




Good, if minor questions, that I'm sure have good answers. 

I don't have access to the murderer or the crime scene myself. I'd be happy to speculate if you want.


----------



## Missourian (Mar 18, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> He had a bad day?    No.    The families and friends of the women he murdered had bad days.   What he had was a desire to feel like a badass, so he went after defenseless women.


I believe the officer is paraphrasing  the suspect sentiment,  not expressing his own opinion.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 18, 2021)

Let's not let these women die in vain.
Let's use this story to shine a light on the illicit Asian sex trade. Anytime you visit one of these parlors, you are contributing to the criminal abuse of the women who are forced to work in these places.

Contact your local news media and suggest they investigate and produce news stories about your local "massage parlors".


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 18, 2021)

surada said:


> YOU experience our culture as liberal and sexually obsessed. Not everyone shares your POV.


People react differently to the influences they experience

Liberal culture mocks morality and promotes sin

and it has driven this man to murder


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





krichton said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


No.  They were working in fronts for prostitution.


----------



## pknopp (Mar 18, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > YOU experience our culture as liberal and sexually obsessed. Not everyone shares your POV.
> ...



 LOL, yeah he did what he did because of his liberal upbringing. Lol


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the wide spread condemnation of christianty for one of it's screwballs getting loose?
> ...


Gaslighting.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 18, 2021)

pknopp said:


> LOL, yeah he did what he did because of his liberal upbringing. Lol


Yes, he grew up in a liberal cesspool

as we all did.

so thats no excuse

but it does begin to explain what drove him to murder


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Well groomed by Individual One.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

krichton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he knows someone who’s life was destroyed by going to one of these whores.
> ...


We're starting to see that justification here......pretty much MO of the orange cult.   Give them about 24 hours....they'll find a way to deny, excuse, and/or justify it.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Another sad day for America.  Apparently a racist cop was part of the briefing and tried to whitewash the shooter's motives.
> ...


Except the Spanish Flu didn't come from Spain.   DO keep up, sweetie.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


"wace baiting"....We see you.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

Lesh said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


There's a few of that kind here.....


----------



## DrLove (Mar 18, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Who cares about the size of the Rump Rallies? That's not how we decide presidents. I think a lot of folks were pissed off about the Super-Spreaders Donald irresponsibly hosted.

Always about ratings and crowd size with Trumpublicans. Dear Leader taught them well!


----------



## 22lcidw (Mar 18, 2021)

Oh look....Biden and Harris will meet with Asian American people in Atlanta. The real hate never ends. And between you and me....African Americans hate Asians. It runs neck and neck with Jews and White people in general running close behind.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


"wace related"   We see you.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump is a xenophobe. Donald Trump is a homophobe. Donald Trump is an Islamophobe. and Donald Trump is a religious bigot.
> ...


They are reveling in this massacre, aren't they?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

DrLove said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


They were in love with the Nuremberg type rallies......were hoping for the snazzy uniforms to go with their cool flags too.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



So they are no different than any other political group.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




Which proves that sometimes perceptions are wrong, not that wacism is the motive. 


Are you really so dim you can't see that? Or is this just you gaslighting?

That was a rhetorical question of course.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




You are the one trying to use this shooting by a madman, to inflame racial tensions. 


YOu are the bad guy here, not me.


My using baby talk to make fun of you, is not worse than you using the deaths of several young women to incite hate and racism. 


Are you so insanely partisan that you cannot see that?


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...




You are the one trying to make hay with it, not us.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2021)

Lesh said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > the Spanish Flu from Spain,
> ...




Hey moron..........

*It’s unknown exactly where the particular strain of influenza that caused the pandemic came from; however, the 1918 flu was first observed in Europe, America and areas of Asia before spreading to almost every other part of the planet within a matter of months.

Despite the fact that the 1918 flu wasn’t isolated to one place, it became known around the world as the Spanish flu, as Spain was hit hard by the disease and was not subject to the wartime news blackouts that affected other European countries. (Even Spain's king, Alfonso XIII, reportedly contracted the flu.)*









						Spanish Flu
					

The Spanish flu pandemic of 1918, the deadliest in history, infected an estimated 500 million people worldwide—about one-third of the planet’s population—and




					www.history.com


----------



## surada (Mar 18, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, yeah he did what he did because of his liberal upbringing. Lol
> ...



Woodstock is a Republican enclave. Don't know about you, but I certainly didn't grow up in a liberal cesspool.


----------



## DrLove (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> They were in love with the Nuremberg type rallies......were hoping for the snazzy uniforms to go with their cool flags too.



I have new Rump Rally footage!


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




They are pretending that this somehow proves wacial motive in naming diseases after place of origin. 


It is lib gaslighting at it's most transparent.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2021)

Rocko said:


> The guy who did this was obviously mentally ill, and because solely of his skin color he was a white supremacist. Yeah getting tired of this shit.



What folks are getting tired of is because he is white "oh he is mentally ill", but had he been black that is just what we do.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Mar 18, 2021)

Very Sad.

Rest in Peace.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Bigots who *insist* on using the term "oriental" to refer to our Asian brothers and sisters *after* they've begged and pleaded for people not to use those *harmful* terms, are the types of people that would suddenly and randomly walk into one if their establishments and empty the clip of whatever high powered *firearm* they have on them.



democrat party Bigots who beat Asian people to death because the Asians run businesses in democrat party voting districts are the type of people who will burn, lott, primarily black neighborhoods and murder Americans ...simply because those Americans don't agree with democrat party policies....they will also try to murder Republican baseball players with high powered rifles....


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > The guy who did this was obviously mentally ill, and because solely of his skin color he was a white supremacist. Yeah getting tired of this shit.
> ...




No....the majority of black shooters in this country are members of criminal gangs...shooting each other over drug turf, girlfriends, and social media insults......

The white guys who commit mass public shootings actually are typically mentally ill...

That is the truth, fucking deal with it.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



You don't give a fuck period if the person isn't white.  List those policies that you loved that Koonye ran on.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2021)

pknopp said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Technically, no, he didn't.....he stated he wasn't there to change any of the laws...


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > The guy who did this was obviously mentally ill, and because solely of his skin color he was a white supremacist. Yeah getting tired of this shit.
> ...




I'm happy to discuss the mental illness of black criminals when they are mentally ill. 


Too often they seem motivated by racial or political hate.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



No that is some bullshit that you are hoping folks will believe.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



.....and whites don't.  When someone black comics a crime you want to lump all black folks together, but when it is someone white that person I'd an individual.


----------



## struth (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Didn't keep the leftwinger Woodrow Wilson from letting the public believe it did.

Ebola, West Nile, German Measles, Omsk Fever, Ross River Fever, Marburg Virus, Zika, MERS, SARS,
 St. Louis Encephalitis Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever, Lyme.....all named after places they were

and it was leftist propagandist that were first calling this virus, the Wuhan Virus.....https://www.foxnews.com/media/cnn-china-wuhan-coronavirus

The reality is, the left decided to find something to blame on Trump.....that's it.

Moreover, this murder wasn't about race, and China, or Wuhan aren't races.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Nope....that is the fact, you dumb ass.....from actual FBI data.....


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




As I already stated what I really like is his complete contempt for people like you. imo, the biggest issue facing America, the biggest threat, is the control of the flow of information by vile monsters like yourself. 

Kanye West, with his in  your face conservatism (on some issues) is as much a slap in the face to you people, as Trump was. 


His previous platform, was not objectionable to me. His focus was not what I would personally choose, but it was not actively hostile to me and mine, like you and yours are.


IMO, the primary need America has right now, is for people to stand up to your mob rule.


Kanye would serve that purpose beautifully.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




No, moron....when a black gang member shoots at rival gang members they are part of an organized crime group....

Individual white guys who shoot up a place are acting as individuals........


----------



## struth (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It's tragic how the left always has to go to division....but they can't really argue their policies of poverty....racism and hate is how leftist regimes gain power


----------



## bendog (Mar 18, 2021)

struth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


well the shootings sure as fuck weren't about sex addiction.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> Oh look....Biden and Harris will meet with Asian American people in Atlanta. The real hate never ends. And between you and me....African Americans hate Asians. It runs neck and neck with Jews and White people in general running close behind.


Gaslighting again.


----------



## struth (Mar 18, 2021)

bendog said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


That's what is being reported...if you have other evidence, please provide it. ....moreover people of other racist then Asian were murdered too....your rush to make this about race, blame Trump and make this political shows just how little you really care about the victims.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Nope. Whites have been, for generations raised while CONSTANTLY indoctrinated in anti-racism propaganda. 

White criminals thus coming from a very different background than black or other criminals.


I do not "lump" all blacks together with black criminals. You seem confused. 

Or was that just you lying?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Genclebune said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Not half....just a very loud and inherently violent 25%.


----------



## Missourian (Mar 18, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Your number 19.4 legally carrying in public sounds dubius and I could not locate a sources for it. Equilly or more dubius is the Washington Post number, I saw of 3 million. I suspect the number is in between those two.


I don't know.

How many states have constitutional carry now...15?  

I have a CCW...my wife doesn't.

But she carries a Sig P238 in her purse at all times.

With Constitutional carry...there is no data from which to compile a number.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Has nothing to do with a Pandemic and social distancing.    Herman Cain approves your post.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Genclebune said:
> ...


Agreed.....only a small minority.   It's best to laugh at them but be wary of their inherent violent tendencies.


----------



## DrLove (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > The guy who did this was obviously mentally ill, and because solely of his skin color he was a white supremacist. Yeah getting tired of this shit.
> ...



I'm sick and tired of that also. Boy howdy we got a lot of Steve King/ RonAnon Johnson, Trump-style dog whistlers and straight up racists in this Godforsaken place.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

LeftofLeft said:


> I don’t believe this is a hate crime. I believe many from the Left are pushing and hoping this as a hate crime.
> 
> The suspect says he is a sex addict and felt the need to rid  places that provide sex. The most common identifiable business that provides sex services are Asian-run massage parlors. That is why he targeted them, not because of their race or ethnicity.


He was just having a bad day.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Well, that was an useful excuse. But, yes, you are correct. THe primary reason was that his rallies were/would have been tiny and embarrassing.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


We see you.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


We still see you.


----------



## DrLove (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t believe this is a hate crime. I believe many from the Left are pushing and hoping this as a hate crime.
> ...



Boy were THOSE ever poorly chosen words.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



And to not smear tens of millions of Americans, unfairly, like a partisan asshole.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Bigots who *insist* on using the term "oriental" to refer to our Asian brothers and sisters *after* they've begged and pleaded for people not to use those harmful terms, are the types of people that would suddenly and randomly walk into one if their establishments and empty the clip of whatever high powered *firearm* they have on them.
> ...


Welcome to the 21st century.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




Good. I want to be seen, calling people like you out on your anti-Christian bigotry and wace baiting.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Oh, that's Ironically funny, coming from you......


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Bodecea is a partisan asshole.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


We still see you.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




Were assholes like to derail discussions about issues to have hissy fits over nothing.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Awwww.....and now you're upset.   I must have hit close to home there.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


English please.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




No, it's not. YOu are a partisan asshole. I do not blame other people for your actions. I blame you personally. 


What part of that, do you not understand.

Oh, right, you are just saying shit, throwing shit at the wall, like a monkey, hoping something might stick.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t believe this is a hate crime. I believe many from the Left are pushing and hoping this as a hate crime.
> ...


We know exactly why.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

LeftofLeft said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > >ve
> ...


Even more gaslighting.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Cool. Take a good long look. 

YOu people deserve to be mocked with baby talk. And by baby talk, I mean, like a retarded baby would talk.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


You've made it very clear........


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Standard lib tactic. Act like a complete asshole and when people get, rightfully pissed at you for your asshole behavior, pretend that being upset in something wrong with them.


This is the type of behavior you rarely see by liberals in person. Because they are cowards.


Except, when they are in a mob. Then they get "brave". Or facing down elderly people, or children.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Now you are using a typo to dodge a point? What a fucking cowardly loser.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Talk that bullshit if you want to had this young man been black the conversation would be totally different by you and your racist ilk.
> ...


You and your ilk are such victims of the big bad media.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Made what clear? That I think your side's behavior is worthy of being mocked with baby talk?

Well, good. That was my intention. To make that clear. 


I note that you have talked a lot about my posts, and my actions, but what you have not done is made ANY attempt to challenge my point, ie that your side deserves to be mocked for your wace baiting. 


Because you can't.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No you don't .   No one here believes that for a minute.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


BINGO!


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




He committed mass murder. Of course I want him dead. I think we should generally use the death penalty for most murders if they can be proven without a shadow of a doubt. 

I have been consistent on this point for many years.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

surada said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Now now...if it isn't some obscure reference to homosexuality, they ignore the OT.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Prostitution was a death penalty sin in the OT.
> ...


Blaming this on liberals.............more gaslighting and carrying water in defense.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I've been in the 21st century for over 20 years now.

Since when is the Orient not the Orient?

Since Obama took the word out of government paperwork?

If Oriental is a slur, Why isn't American?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > His roommates in rehab said he was very religious and ranted about his own interpretation of the Bible.
> ...


More gaslighting......"libs do it tooooooooo!"


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Still seeing you.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Blaming this on liberals.............more gaslighting and carrying water in defense.


There is no defense for murder

but there are causes such as the transition from a conservative straight Christian to a hip modern killer who patronizes massage parlors


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > Why did he specifically target and murder random asian women, who aren't even prostitutes, but work in a normal massage parlour?
> ...


Been there, have you?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

surada said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


It's a very odd stance for someone who worships the Pu**y grabber who was Epstein's BFF, isn't it?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Sure....


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...





bodecea said:


> It's a very odd stance for someone who worships the Pu**y grabber who was Epstein's BFF, isn't it?



Why bring up Clinton?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


More gaslighting....well, it's certainly following the orange cult pattern.....deny to excuse to justify to gaslight.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


continue to excuse it.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


"wacial motive"    We see you.


----------



## surada (Mar 18, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Orientals are rugs not people.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


That they are "mentally ill"  or "having a bad day"  or the victims deserved it or the shooter is secretly a lib.................excusing or deflecting.


----------



## surada (Mar 18, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...











						Everything We Know About Donald Trump's Relationship With Jeffrey Epstein
					

Here's how the president was connected to the late sex offender.




					www.esquire.com


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2021)

surada said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




You mean where he banned him from Trump Properties while just about every single powerful democrat politician, actor and low life visited the rape island?  Including bill clinton more than 20 times...often without Secret Service to see what was going on?

You moron.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 18, 2021)

surada said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



American is an airline, not people.

(I can make stupid comments too)


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Yet he got more votes. So did Hillary actually but biden got them where they count. Five swing states.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 18, 2021)

Genclebune said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Genclebune said:
> ...


That’s where I would expect unhinged triggered trump supporters to strike.


----------



## surada (Mar 18, 2021)

2aguy said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



20 times?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 18, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Genclebune said:
> ...


Like in kentucky where republicans are taking away people’s first amendment rights?


----------



## DrLove (Mar 18, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Cancel culture can be the only explanation Willy. I was livid when they changed the sign from Oriental to Asian in that section of my local supermarket several years back. I stomped, yelled and cried - bringing a manager who then ushered me out of the store and told me not to come back. 

Jesus dude, just relax. You'll be fine.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




He stole them in targeted democrat party controlled voting districts in swing states.....

There...fixed that for you.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 18, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> I know I've had bad days before, heck got dumped last September which was a shock...I guess some folks react different. Thoughts?



I think he's a fucking nutjob; no matter what his motives were.


----------



## Missourian (Mar 18, 2021)

surada said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > The CNN media is trying to link this to some kind of Asian hatred and retaliation for covid by white supremacist's...at some point the American people are going to stop falling for this narrative by our disgustingly dishonest media....the guy was a nut...he visited those parlors often...it has nothing to do with vengeance for covid.....
> ...


 CNN...the first name in propaganda...


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 18, 2021)

DrLove said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Republicans didn’t like how things were looking in Florida in 2000 so they started what is now called the brooks brother riots. Similar to this years riot. And it worked. It got Florida to stop the recount and the supremes gave bush the win.

We need to know this as a society. Democrats feel we lost Florida because we didnt fight as hard as republicans did for it.

Well what should we do in 2014? Should democrats build an army to show up and riot if we don’t like the results? If we did what republicans do, it’d be a civil war.

Republicans would love this. Scary. Nazis. But maybe we need to form militias too. Be ready for next years midterms.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 18, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Hispanics own businesses and hate Democrats.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 18, 2021)

2aguy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I should put every Republican who says the election was rigged on ignore. What’s the point of talking to idiots who are brainwashed or liars.

I believe you are an idiot not a liar. For the record.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 18, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Exactly. So why do republicans claim we let mexicans in because they vote for us?


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 18, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I should have been specific...
Cubans, Columbians, Brazilians and some others who have businesses hate Democrats.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




Hispanics who have been here........new immigrants don't have businesses......they are dependent on welfare and are subject to democrat party indoctrination in democrat party controlled schools.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




That's more like it.


----------



## bendog (Mar 18, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > YOU experience our culture as liberal and sexually obsessed. Not everyone shares your POV.
> ...


imo it's more that liberal culture mocks the hypocrisy of sin.  Humans think a lot about sex.  I believe we desire sex more than anything except for thirst.  Those who claim to be the most moral are often the largest hypocrites. 

Morality involves how we treat others.  (including perhaps other animals and even plants and the universe at large)

This shooting didn't really have much to do with morality.  The shooter saw the Asian women as the source of his uncontrolled desire.  That was obviously a delusion.  And it was obviously hypocritical.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 18, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


When republicans are done using mexicans and gays and even blacks as political punching bags you’ll find many of them are conservative. Look at Bruce jenner


----------



## DrLove (Mar 18, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Republicans didn’t like how things were looking in Florida in 2000 so they started what is now called the brooks brother riots. Similar to this years riot. And it worked. It got Florida to stop the recount and the supremes gave bush the win.
> 
> We need to know this as a society. Democrats feel we lost Florida because we didnt fight as hard as republicans did for it.
> 
> ...



Yep, but the Brooks Brothers Riot wasn't nearly as violent.
This behavior is escalating. And we've been warned









						DHS intelligence report: Threat of domestic terrorism 'could escalate' in 2021
					

The Department of Homeland Security’s intelligence division circulated an internal report this week saying it expects threats from far-right groups to persist and even escalate this year, according to a copy of the document obtained by Yahoo News.




					sports.yahoo.com
				




Poster's Note: #6 is our good pal Matt Schlapp.


----------



## bendog (Mar 18, 2021)

DrLove said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans didn’t like how things were looking in Florida in 2000 so they started what is now called the brooks brother riots. Similar to this years riot. And it worked. It got Florida to stop the recount and the supremes gave bush the win.
> ...


Hey now.  It was a sad day for me when Brooks Bros moved their shirt mftr overseas.  They don't fit the same.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




But not superbrutha, who referred to Kanye West as "Coonye"?

Yep, you pretend to care about wacism, until it doesn't give you a partisan advantage and then you just don't care. 


This reveals that all your previous caring, was all bullshit. 


You are using the deaths of these women, for partisan political gain. Your pretense of caring about them or about any principles of anti-wacism, is complete bullshit.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Plenty of people on this site, who have been here as long or longer than I, that would be happy to call me out on it, if I was lying. 


Default with me, is that murderers should be put to death, if their guilt is proven beyond a shadow of a doubt. 


Barring mitigating circumstances,


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




You are the one trying to use this shooting by a madman, to inflame racial tensions.


YOu are the bad guy here, not me.


My using baby talk to make fun of you, is not worse than you using the deaths of several young women to incite hate and racism.


Are you so insanely partisan that you cannot see that?


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




I want him to get the death penalty and the sooner they get though the technicality of appeals, the better. 


YOu are gaslighting asshole.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




Good. I want you to see me calling you out on your wace baiting.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 18, 2021)

bendog said:


> Morality involves how we treat others.


modern lib culture treats women very badly

ghetto rap music is an example of that

and child pornography on the internet that leads to child sex trafficking across the southern border

there is no excuse for what Long did

but there are influences leading up to it


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




1 Mentally ill is rarely a valid defense against responsibility for a crime.  YOu have to be so far gone that you cannot distinguish right from wrong.  It is unlikely that sexual addiction will justify such a defense.

2. "Having a bad day" was the cop talking like a regular person, not used to dealing with people like you. I'm sure if you told him he was "defending" the guy's actions, he would call you a fucking liar to your face.

3. No one has suggested that the women deserved to be shot. 

4.  Secretly a lib? That is not a defense but additional bad behavior.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 18, 2021)

White 6 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



There are already regulations on gun ownership and it isn't doing any good.  Putting more regulations on gun ownership doesn't seem like the answer.  
The answer is to get the criminals off the street and use the death penalty more.  Defunding the police forces certainly isn't a solution.  That's just plain moronic.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Maybe. But if he did, imo, it was because of massive lying and censorship creating a false impression of Trump and motivating people to vote against him, and not for Biden. 

The pathetic rallies would have shown that.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Black folks commit crimes at a higher rate than white folks.  Look at the ANTIFA riots and the black on black murder rate.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


A lot of people voted for anyone but Hillary too. So what?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Owning a gun sure as hell didn't cause him to go on a killing spree.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




I made a point about his lack of real support. YOu asked me about it. That is "what". 


What more do you want from me?


----------



## bendog (Mar 18, 2021)

Xenophobic rallies are the test of real men support.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You really are blind, and stupid as well....the democrat party has been using racism as a weapon since it was founded by slave owners.  The people beating and killing Asians in democrat party controlled cities are blacks......they are doing this because the democrat party has taken their futures away from them with the democrat party controlled education system...in the past racist democrats wouldn't let blacks into good schools, and now the racist democrats won't let blacks escape from horrible schools.......it is all about seperating people by race, and class, and then creating anger and hate among them...that is how the democrats gain and hold power.....


----------



## bendog (Mar 18, 2021)

2aguy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


And Trump never played the race card.  Nevah.  LOL


----------



## bendog (Mar 18, 2021)

Y'all are projecting your racism (and all of us have prejudices) onto this guy who had delusional obessions of sexual violence for asian women.  Wierd, very wierd.  Y'all might want to think about how you differ.


----------



## bendog (Mar 18, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Morality involves how we treat others.
> ...


Xians had problems with JK Rowling, so keep your baggage to your own obsessions.  Thanks.


----------



## DrLove (Mar 18, 2021)

bendog said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...



Jesus, our Mackey seems to be getting nuttier by the moment.
An intervention by Mr Potato Head may be needed.


----------



## Circe (Mar 18, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Owning a gun sure as hell didn't cause him to go on a killing spree.


True. He didn't own a gun and then when he decided he went out and bought one and started murdering.

I knew a psychiatrist in Cincinnati who did that back when Ohio laws allowed you to walk into a store and carry the gun out the same day. He bought a gun, shot his wife to death, and they only put him away for three years. A lot of people were pretty indignant, including me ------- she was popular and well-liked. (Him, not so much!)


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 18, 2021)

Circe said:


> Wild Bill Kelsoe said:
> 
> 
> > Owning a gun sure as hell didn't cause him to go on a killing spree.
> ...



He would have been just a nutty after a 10 day waiting period as he was Tuesday.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 18, 2021)

I’m not totally caught up here yet but it appears that the killer is a religious nut.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 18, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> I’m not totally caught up here yet but it appears that the killer is a religious nut.



How do you figure that?...lol


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 18, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > I’m not totally caught up here yet but it appears that the killer is a religious nut.
> ...



Very involved with church and says he killed them because he wanted to eliminate the temptation.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2021)

2aguy said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



He banned him over a property fight not because he was a pedophile.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Lame excuse, plus your info is false.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Post that data shit for brains.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 18, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Bigots who *insist* on using the term "oriental" to refer to our Asian brothers and sisters *after* they've begged and pleaded for people not to use those harmful terms, are the types of people that would suddenly and randomly walk into one if their establishments and empty the clip of whatever high powered *firearm* they have on them.
> ...


IDK, I don't even know when "oriental" fell out of favor, or why.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Lame excuse, plus your info is false.



In 2018, blacks accounted for 52.4% of homicides; whites 43.1%; every other race 4.4%.

89% of black murder victims were murdered by other blacks.






						Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




So, no...my info isn't wrong.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 18, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Lame excuse, plus your info is false.
> ...


Most of the time, the folks that murder you, are the same color as you. 
Blacks are mostly murdered by blacks, whites mostly by whites, same with hispanics, etc.
But Asians? Not so much...... look up _their_ stats some time, it's interesting.


----------



## Peace (Mar 18, 2021)

So it look like the Golden Spa is a know place to sell yourself at while pretending to be a massage parlor which mean the guy might be telling the damn truth that he killed them because of his sex addiction and not because they were Asian...

Still this is some messed up shit and the killer need to be strung up by his ankles and each family members of those killed should given a baseball bat and allow them  one good swing at his balls and after they are done then put his punk ass into GP!


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> He banned him over a property fight not because he was a pedophile.


Sez you


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Hard to go on a killing spree without one.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 18, 2021)

Raise fucked up kids for the last 2 or 3 generations, what do you expect?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Lame excuse, plus your info is false.
> ...



You said black folks commit the most crime.

FBI — Table 43


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > He banned him over a property fight not because he was a pedophile.
> ...



*Trump and Epstein's friendship reportedly soured after they fought over a $41 million Palm Beach mansion. 2 weeks after the home's auction, cops received a tip about underage women at Epstein's house.*

Trump and Epstein fallout was reportedly over a Palm Beach mansion (insider.com) 

Now run and tell that.


----------



## surada (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



That sounds like a Trump move.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> You said black folks commit the most crime.
> 
> FBI — Table 43


Of course they do. Black thugs commit the majority the majority of violent crimes especially. We're talking about 4% of the population and 50% of murders.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2021)

Meathead said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > You said black folks commit the most crime.
> ...



Shit head do you know how to read?  This white thug just murdered 8 folks, but that is alright to you racist ass clowns as long as it wasn't someone black or hispanic.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 18, 2021)

According to the cop who said there was no racial intent

The mass murderer was "having a bad day"

Of course that cop was pimping hate speech apparel on Facebook targeted at Asians so...


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Wild Bill Kelsoe said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Negative Ghost Rider.  I said blacks commit crimes at a higher rate than white people.  I proved my claim.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Two of the eight were white.  So much for your BS narrative...lol


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Hard to go on a killing spree without one.



No it isn't:









						Vehicle-ramming attack - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				












						2 dead, 5 wounded in suspected terrorist knife attack in France
					

A knife attack which resulted in two dead and five wounded Saturday morning in the town of Romans-sur-Isere, is being treated as a terrorist attack.




					www.google.com
				








__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com
				












						November 2015 Paris attacks - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Killing sprees can be done without a gun.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Murders of 8 people is a daily event in Chicago alone. We don't need to get into St Louis, Baltimore and the hundreds of other shitholes where blacks murder on a daily basis.


----------



## pknopp (Mar 18, 2021)

2aguy said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...



_ Through him everyone who believes is set free from every sin, a justification you were not able to obtain under the law of Moses. _

 Act 13:39


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Raise fucked up kids for the last 2 or 3 generations, what do you expect?


You tell us.


----------



## pknopp (Mar 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 We have murdered tens of thousands with our bombs. People every bit as innocent as those killed here.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2021)

Meathead said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


All at once by the same person?


----------



## freyasman (Mar 18, 2021)

bodecea said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Raise fucked up kids for the last 2 or 3 generations, what do you expect?
> ...


You can expect to see more of this shit. People are being deliberately conditioned and trained by our society and media to be dysfunctional and fucking miserable as a result.
Some of them are going to lose their shit and start fucking shit up.






(Did you really need someone to explain this to you? Are you that simple?)


----------



## Burgermeister (Mar 18, 2021)

Biden is flying the flag at half mast to honor the eight victims. That's fine, but there are almost that many black on black murders every day in this country and not one peep.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2021)

Circe said:


> Wild Bill Kelsoe said:
> 
> 
> > Owning a gun sure as hell didn't cause him to go on a killing spree.
> ...




Yeah...when you plan on murdering someone that 3 day waiting period really makes you stop.........

What a dumb idea............mass public shooters, on average, plan their shootings 6 months to two years in advance......so getting the gun isn't going to be stopped by waiting periods or gun rationing...


----------



## pknopp (Mar 18, 2021)

*Georgia officer condemned for saying Atlanta shooter was 'having a bad day'*

  Capt Jay Baker also reportedly posted images on Facebook of T-shirts with racist slogan on China and coronavirus 

Georgia officer condemned for saying Atlanta shooter was 'having a bad day'

 If true I don't see how he keeps his job. He could no longer be a valid trusted witness against a single Asian and a lawyer will likely use it to defend any minority.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2021)

pknopp said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




Yeah...doesn't apply...this, however....

*“Don’t misunderstand why I have come. I did not come to abolish the law of Moses or the writings of the prophets. No, I came to accomplish their purpose.*





__





						Matthew 5:17 Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets. I have not come to abolish them, but to fulfill them.
					





					biblehub.com


----------



## pknopp (Mar 18, 2021)

2aguy said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



 Of course it applies. The laws of Moses predicted the coming of Jesus and Jesus was there to fulfill those words. 

 Prostitution was a stoning offense under the old law but what did Jesus say?


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2021)

pknopp said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




Did he abolish that law?  No, he said those without sin cast the first stone....


----------



## White 6 (Mar 18, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


I only spoke in favor of carry permits, issued by states after training, certification and background check as a safety issue, as safety is often enhanced by training.  I have mine and have had for years. Nobody spoke about de-funding cop.  Certainly not in my town.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Blacks killing other blacks...









						Expanded Homicide Data Table 6
					





					ucr.fbi.gov


----------



## pknopp (Mar 18, 2021)

2aguy said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



 Right, which was counter to the law.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Wild Bill Kelsoe said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...




There should be no carry permits......as we have seen in democrat party controlled states and cities, they refuse to give permits to people simply because they have the power to refuse......


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 18, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > Wild Bill Kelsoe said:
> ...



That's right and if he couldn't buy one, he'd steal it, like the Sandyhook shooter did.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2021)

pknopp said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




Did he abolish the law?


----------



## pknopp (Mar 18, 2021)

2aguy said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



 Yes, his words abolished the law. Was she stoned?

 Did he bring the legislature together to hold a vote to overturn the laws? No.

 Was she stoned as the law commanded?


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...




The anti-gun extremists always lie and say they will allow us to keep pump action shotguns and deer hunting rifles..........after they take the rest....

This is a lie...

Polytechnic shooting in Russia, 5 shot, pump action shotgun....20 killed, 70 wounded....









						Kerch Polytechnic College massacre - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




they will take all the guns if given the power..


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 18, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Wild Bill Kelsoe said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



Im all for training, as long as it's free.  I'm opposed to permits.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2021)

pknopp said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




You said he got rid of the laws...he didn't.....


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Wild Bill Kelsoe said:
> ...




Yep....I want people to get as much training as their time and money allows....but will fight any attempt to make it mandatory......since that is how anti-gunners will prevent people from owning and carrying guns.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 18, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Blacks killing blacks is just an example of how much black lives matter to blacks.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2021)

White 6 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




And how little they mean to the democrats........


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 18, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Wild Bill Kelsoe said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



That's why I say free training.  The notion of tax money paying for it cause the anti-gun fuckers to change their tune.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 18, 2021)

2aguy said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Wild Bill Kelsoe said:
> ...


My background check had to go, not only through State of TN but also DHS.  I personally think all states should be required to have the permit program available to their citizens and should not be up to cities.  I would even like to see an income tax credit to re-imberse for state and any federal fees involved for that training and certification.  I believe in safety and am willing to see my tax dollars encouraging safety.  Responsible, safe gun owners on the streets are an asset to the communities and the country as a whole.  I would not like to see testing requirements increased above the level required in the 23 states that accept my state, presently.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 18, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Wild Bill Kelsoe said:
> ...


Then you would never know if somebody had the training.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 18, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Wild Bill Kelsoe said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


It didn't prevent me or anyone I know.  Law enforcement backs these program and are quite often against Constitutional, no permit, cowboy carry.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 18, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Wild Bill Kelsoe said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



We don't need to know.  But, if it was free and convenient to participate in, it would naturally mean that more people would undergo the training.  At the end of the day, you would have more trained people than you do now.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2021)

White 6 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Wild Bill Kelsoe said:
> ...




No reason for permit carry......again...since you don't get it........they will make it impossible for regular people to get permits....they are already doing it in cities and states controlled by the democrat party.....


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2021)

White 6 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...




Yeah....do Public Service Announcements to encourage training.....and that's it...

you do not get to charge a fee for the exercise of a Right, and Literacy tests were voting are no different than Mandatory Training to own and carry a gun.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 18, 2021)

2aguy said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


I'm a regular people, and so it my brother in-law, sister in-law, my mechanic and the little old lady I by cigarettes from. Cities should not have authority to regulate beyond state regulations.  I don't think they can here.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 18, 2021)

White 6 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Wild Bill Kelsoe said:
> ...



The latest gun control bill requires 24 hours of training.  Most folks dont have the time, nor the money to undergo that training.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 18, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Wild Bill Kelsoe said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


So what?


----------



## White 6 (Mar 18, 2021)

freyasman said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Wild Bill Kelsoe said:
> ...


You would have idiot with guns running around like the 1790s old west plus the criminals on the street now.  How long you been out of jail?


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 18, 2021)

White 6 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


There are lots of guns everywhere and the gangs usually use them only on each other.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 18, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


True.  Good example of idiots with guns.  Training and permit will have little effect on that.  To tell the truth, I don't actually care if the gangs shoot each other, except when non-combatants are injured or killed.  I really do not give a damn if they kill each other.  It's not like their lives really mattered, is it?


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 18, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


They choose their own fate.
My taxes pay for the cost of their education and they decide selling drugs is more fun and force everyone else in the hood to join the gang.
If they become hardened murderers, they deserve to die.
You can PM me your address and I'll hand it to my co-worker whose brother belongs to the Crypts and well have the Crypts and Bloods pay you a visit.
We'll see your true level of compassion when they attempt to to murder you.
My co-worker has nothing but contempt for his brother and the gangs.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 18, 2021)

The Mean One said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Those massage parlors are often fronts for prostitution.   Some pimp is crying over his 8 asian whores.
> ...


And today we know, the massage parlors were fronts for prostitution.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 18, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The Mean One said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


The pimps have plenty more where they came from.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Mar 18, 2021)

RealDave said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > The Biden Depression has brought us now Asian American killing sprees. Sad!
> ...



This is all on Corrupt Joe's watch, dummy.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 18, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


No thanks.  If they don't come at me, I won't have to shoot them until they are no longer a threat. Not the compassionate type.  Nice to live in a stand your ground state.  Pretty much everything you said true, except we only paid for the opportunity for them to go to school.  I kind of doubt most of the got and education or even graduated high school.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 18, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


A lot of people in the suburbs send their kids to private school where they don't teach 2nd graders how to provide oral pleasure.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Fool give me a break, you right wing, ass clowns don't give a damn about black folks killing each other.   Not one white, right wing, republican has EVER come with any solutions of getting crime out of the "hood".


----------



## freyasman (Mar 18, 2021)

White 6 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


Lack of freedom has never made anyone safer. 

Who are you to decide who gets to exercise their rights?


----------



## White 6 (Mar 18, 2021)

freyasman said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


BS.  I ran weapons all kinds of weapons ranges in multiple states around this country and it was my way, (the safe way) or the highway and those ranges were far safer for it.  Freedom of those people to operate as they might or might not see fit, never entered my mind.  Untrained amateurs are a danger to themselves and everybody around them.  That's just the way it is with most things and especially weapons.  At some level everybody knows this.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 18, 2021)

White 6 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


So did I,  so what?

The rest of the world is not your range and you ain't the the RSO for the whole world. 

Get over yourself.


----------



## Boomer61 (Mar 18, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Woodstock is a semi cow poke town. That dude is a definite Trumpster seeking revenge on one those "ChiComs" that Trumpsters keep talking about.
> 
> They'll throw the book at him, as they should.


Wow what an idiotic thing to say especially since you dont personally know the guy and information on the motives were nonexistent. SINCE THEN, it's been determined he's a sex addict and was trying to kill prostitutes so he or anyone else wouldn't be tempted.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 18, 2021)

freyasman said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


They won't get it from me, but they could dang sure benefit for training and discipline proper regulation.  If you can use the rest of the 2nd amendment to support all guns for all people all the time, I can point to their descriptive  clause "well regulated" and know why well regulated was important even in a time of less than 3 million people in the country and the guns were mostly single shot.


----------



## San Souci (Mar 18, 2021)

DrLove said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


True. Crooked Dems just keep counting until it comes out right for them. PAPER votes with no signatures.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 18, 2021)

White 6 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


I highly encourage people to get training and I even provide it to the ones who pay me to do so.... but I don't think I'm entitled to force it on them.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 18, 2021)

San Souci said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Exactly where were mail in unsigned ballots counted.  Sounds like another lie to me unless you got proof?


----------



## San Souci (Mar 18, 2021)

White 6 said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Proven fact. Dems ALWAYS Recount and "Find" ballots.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 18, 2021)

freyasman said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


You and I do not make the laws.  We only make or strike down the laws.  We only make  recommendations to those that do.  I support what I support, as is your right, for right or wrong.  Aren't you from the other end of my state?  They may be about to pass constitutional carry right here.  How would you like to live in Memphis when that happens.  Law enforcement not happy about it.  Guess they think like I do, but it is a hot button right wing issue to prove you are right wing so it might pass.  I did take the time to write my Senator and Representative opposing it with my signature and contact information, as well as by email.  Did you write yours to support?


----------



## DrLove (Mar 18, 2021)

San Souci said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...



When you clowns wake up from The Big Lie, yer gonna have one helluva hangover! ;-)


----------



## freyasman (Mar 18, 2021)

White 6 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


Actually,  we the people do decide on the laws.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 18, 2021)

freyasman said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


No.  We are in a representative republic. TN in particular is a state with a bicameral legislature.   Our elected representatives and senators write and pass the laws for the most part and are the signed into law by our governor.  Not sure TN even as a law allowing ballot initiatives.  Also not sure, I'm not glad it doesn't.  Look at California.


----------



## krichton (Mar 18, 2021)

White 6 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




This is the irony of the whole movement.   I support police reform, and more training, but as long as blacks continue to commit a disproportionate amount of random crime relative to the population they will always be profiled.  That is not racism, it's just human nature, and there's no way to stop it.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 18, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


_*“The Washington Post reports”....*_

who told the Post?

The WAPO has no credibility


----------



## White 6 (Mar 18, 2021)

krichton said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


It is human nature as you say and I try to avoid it, but I keep my eyes open when buying a pack of smokes at the convenience store late at night.  Of course there has been 3 robberies and one shooting in the parking lot out front of one two convenience stores about 4 blocks from my house.  The murder and 2 of the robberies were black on black crime and the other robbery was black on Hispanic crime. The only intentional shooting I ever witnessed was about 5 years ago.  A black guy shot another black guy in the leg and stood over him screaming "I ought to finish it, want me to finish it?" while the black guy on the was screaming "no, no, don't shoot"  and all I had was a Iphone.  I was license and carrying within 2 months and have been ever since.  I cannot imagine what I would have seen if I had ever chosen to be a cop.


----------



## San Souci (Mar 19, 2021)

DrLove said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


Before or AFTER the massive TAX increase?


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Black folks don't seem to give a fuck either.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Mar 19, 2021)

Blackrook said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > It was a race thing as you do not go strictly to Asian location and shot woman. It will be interesting to see if there is a Chinese connection. Still I would guess that this guy couldn't tell the difference between various oriental people.
> ...




motive is relevant especially in the upcoming trial. motives gives a reason why. It will be the difference between the death penalty if legal in that state or live in prison without chance of parole. 

No it is not about place blame on others who were not at fault. It is about gaining an understanding of why it happen.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 19, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Kilroy2 said:
> ...


They can only give him the death penalty if it's a hate crime?  Isn't murdering 8 innocent people in cold blood enough?


----------



## Kilroy2 (Mar 19, 2021)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Kilroy2 said:
> ...



It appears to still be a hate crime. Wheter it involved muslim, etc etc   I still would be curious as to the motive. I do now what the motives was but just guessing. They may not have been Chinese but some other oriental nationality.  I still suspect that it will be classified as a hate crime.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Mar 19, 2021)

surada said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > It was a race thing as you do not go strictly to Asian location and shot woman. It will be interesting to see if there is a Chinese connection. Still I would guess that this guy couldn't tell the difference between various oriental people.
> ...



okay then there must have been another motive.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 19, 2021)

OldLady said:


> They can only give him the death penalty if it's a hate crime? Isn't murdering 8 innocent people in cold blood enough?


Murdering one person is good enough for me

But I’m not a squishy-feely biden voter who has no consistant position on capital punishment


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 19, 2021)

krichton said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Well there are quite a few factors involved in that.  One the system is set up to KEEP crime in the "Hood", also whites commit more crime and even when black folks weren't committing the most crime in this country we were still being profiled and harassed.


----------



## miketx (Mar 19, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Can't you answer the question and be honest? Nope.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 19, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Just because you don't want to believe it doesn't make it untrue.  There are SEVERAL news outlets that are reporting the same on this matter.


----------



## miketx (Mar 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


Blacks commit most of the crime, proven fact.


----------



## miketx (Mar 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Liars all.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 19, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



That's because you an idiot and don't have a clue what black folks give a fuck about.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 19, 2021)

miketx said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > krichton said:
> ...



Actually whites do, that is a fact you try to hide.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 19, 2021)

miketx said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Just admit Epstein and your savior were butt buddies.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Yeah...we have.....you lock up the violent gun criminals and keep them in jail.......by locking up the criminals, you stop crime....it is that fucking easy.   Then, you get rid of the democrat party control over the schools and let black Americans have school choice so they can send their children to actual schools so they can get an actual education..........then you support policies that protect and encourage fathers in the home......and then you have stopped the democrat party welfare to crime highway....


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...




Wrong...whites only commit more crime because there are more Whites in this country.....as a group, blacks are 12% of the population but commit 50% of murder in this country as well as other crime.......you don't understand how that works.....and, of course, their main victims are other blacks.......all thanks to the democrat party and their racist policies.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Just because you don't want to believe it doesn't make it untrue. There are SEVERAL news outlets that are reporting the same on this matter.


You cant be serious

since the WAPO has presented no evidence or witnesses to back up their story there is nothing to believe


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 19, 2021)

miketx said:


> Liars all.


They have no evidence

just unnamed sources which have no credibility at all


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 19, 2021)

pknopp said:


> *Georgia officer condemned for saying Atlanta shooter was 'having a bad day'*
> 
> Capt Jay Baker also reportedly posted images on Facebook of T-shirts with racist slogan on China and coronavirus
> 
> ...


I admit I don't know the officer's background, but that could have just been an off-the-cuff comment, or a bad attempt at understatement.  

Hard to say.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 19, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > *Georgia officer condemned for saying Atlanta shooter was 'having a bad day'*
> ...


He was just telling the press what the guy said.


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 19, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> okay then there must have been another motive.


We just don't know yet.  Both ends are jumping to, and running with, their convenient conclusions as always, but we don't know for sure.

We certainly aren't very patient.  Or curious.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 19, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > okay then there must have been another motive.
> ...




Uh, but we do know. The cop got in trouble for telling us the shooter's motive.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 19, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Obviously not, since the rate of crime is still high.  How about creating opportunities to deter them from a life of crime.




> Then, you get rid of the democrat party control over the schools and let black Americans have school choice so they can send their children to actual schools so they can get an actual education.......



Yea because the Republican Party has done such a great job.



> ...then you support policies that protect and encourage fathers in the home.....



Give us an example of some of those policies.



> .and then you have stopped the democrat party welfare to crime highway....



What?


----------



## Correll (Mar 19, 2021)

bendog said:


> Xenophobic rallies are the test of real men support.




Saying xenophobic, when we have real conflicts of interests with other nations, is just being a weak ass cuck.


----------



## Correll (Mar 19, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Way to try to derail the thread. I take it you realize that I was completely right and was desperate to distract from that fact.

My point stands. This was a man driven to madness by sexual addition. That some people try to use him to smear others with his actions based on his Faith, is just them exposing their bigotry.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 19, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Just because you don't want to believe it doesn't make it untrue. There are SEVERAL news outlets that are reporting the same on this matter.
> ...



Smfh, you can't be that damn stupid.


----------



## surada (Mar 19, 2021)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I don't think this is a smear on faith or Christians.. but, sometimes religiosity goes awry.. Look at the savage behaviors of radical Muslims or the Lord's Resistance Army,


----------



## Correll (Mar 19, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




EVERYTHING sometimes "goes awry".  

This portion of the thread was started by an anti-white racist and joined in by someone who somehow, (he was not clear about it) linked the shooter's Christianity and Trump together to "support" the assumption that the motive was wacial.


That is worth speaking out against. Will you join me in condemning racism, and anti-Christian bigotry?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > 8 killed in shootings at 3 metro Atlanta spas. Police have 1 suspect in custody | CNN
> ...


Now we see why you don’t call it the wuhan flu. Trump did that on purpose.

Republicans will say it wasn’t on purpose but so then trump is stupid, doesn’t know better and this is proof why he shouldn’t be leading us.


----------



## surada (Mar 19, 2021)

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I think the Korean women were a soft target and he was on a "righteous" mission to  stop the "source" of his porn addiction...


----------



## Correll (Mar 19, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...




Except it wasn't a ws. Or have anything to do with covid. So, your point is wrong. 

The virus is from China. The wet markets are a stupid idea. They lied about the seriousness of the disease. 


Criticizing them is valid. Holding them responsible is valid.


----------



## Correll (Mar 19, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...




Sounds about right. 

So, Will you join me in condemning anti-white racism, and anti-Christian bigotry?


----------



## 22lcidw (Mar 19, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


Tell your deep state media and entertainment people to back off.  If this guy was even remotely what they spout, he is going after the wrong targets.


----------



## surada (Mar 19, 2021)

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I don't agree with you about this .. Long is all twisted up. I do think is is at least partially about racism. He blamed the women as the "evil other". I have really never experienced white racism or anti-Christian bigotry.. not even when I was a minority among Arabs.


----------



## surada (Mar 19, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Deep State? That's a figment of Trump's paranoia. Its a new twist on the Illuminati and one world government or the international Jew. Look, you have some hard right conservatives running around calling everyone communists and Marxists and claiming "liberals" are not Christians. I would expect crazy people to go completely over the edge.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



Yea but this is why you don’t call it the Chinese flu. Or wuhan flu. We have chinese Americans who will get shiton by racists if you do that. If you don’t get that then you shouldn’t lead


----------



## surada (Mar 19, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Its a way to incite the mob against Asian people to include Japanese and Koreans.. Trump knows how to appeal to the lowest common denominator.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Smfh, you can't be that damn stupid.


For WAPO no source equals zero credibility

all the lib media has is lie with no verification


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2021)

surada said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


And then him and correll say “what? I didnt say anything that wasn’t true.“ Its not racist.

And calling Mexicans rapists. That’s not racist.

And calling black neighborhoods shitholes.

Or telling four American born politicians to go back to where they came from.

Correll is a slick racist. He can even flip the script and tell you diversity programs that help fight white racism are themselves, racist.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Just because you don't want to believe it doesn't make it untrue. There are SEVERAL news outlets that are reporting the same on this matter.
> ...


Sort of like republicans claiming dominion voting machines were hacked.


----------



## DrLove (Mar 19, 2021)

San Souci said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...



You knocking down over 400 grand a year? If not - Shut up








						Biden has promised not to raise taxes on people earning less than $400,000. Here's what he might push for instead
					

Now that another coronavirus relief package is done, President Joe Biden could push for  tax changes this year. Here's what you may expect.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Correll (Mar 19, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...




I figured you would not be able to do it. But I always give liberals the change to prove me wrong. It is so rare that they do. 


The man is a sex/porn addict. His comment on "other" was almost certainly referring to GENDER. 


THINK about the context of incident or person. YOU are stuck on race, not this guy. He is a man driven to madness by his porn/sex addiction.

YOu are projection your concerns onto a madman.


----------



## Correll (Mar 19, 2021)

surada said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...




The actions of the fbi with the Steele Dossier makes your dismissal the figment of imagination. 

Dealing with the reality that the faceless government employees in this massive departments, have and will pursue their own agenda, is just being a serious person now.


----------



## Correll (Mar 19, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




DO you react the same way when dem leaders or liberals talk about "Whites" doing this or that? Do you speak out against that, because it might encourage racial violence against "whites" as a group?


Or, is that "different" for some reason, and if so, please share the reason.


----------



## Correll (Mar 19, 2021)

surada said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Trump has no interest in doing that. How many times do you have to assume wacial motive and be wrong, before you learn?

Trump's appeal was jobs and immigration, both completely valid issues. Your refusal to admit that is you being dishonest with yourself. Why do you want to pretend the world is far shitty than it is?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Mar 19, 2021)

Genclebune said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Genclebune said:
> ...


I don't see Asian immigration as a problem.
If fact since Asians seems to hold the exact same values as conservative whites (and Hispanics and blacks)
of hard work, no woke bullshit, government get out of my way, etc.
I would think you would welcome Asians here.

As the Government/Corporate noose tightens we need all the allies we can get.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 19, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Sort of like republicans claiming dominion voting machines were hacked.


I remain suspicious

a curse on dumbass Gore voters in Florida2000 who were too stupid to fill out paper ballots


----------



## Correll (Mar 19, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





Except your post is all lies and lies by omission, a fine gish gallop of bullshit. 


If black neighbors are so nice, then why all the whining about how bad blacks have it in this country?


----------



## krichton (Mar 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> krichton said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



How does the system keep crime in the hood?  Please provide some facts to back this up.  To me, this is simply a cultural issue within the black community.  Only when that changes will crime disappear.  

Yes, whites commit more crime but only relative to the population, and not on a per capita basis and yes, blacks used to be unfairly profiled simply for being black.   But can you say that nowadays?  Blacks now are being profiled for the amount of random crime they commit in and outside of their neighborhoods.  Once the crime goes away, i guarantee you, so will most of the profiling, over a period of many years.


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 19, 2021)

Genclebune said:


> We need to end this immigration


AsianLivesMatter (too)!

ALM
BLM
CLM

Alphabetical Order not random Chaos!


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


It is apparent they do not mind killing each other.


----------



## Paul Essien (Mar 19, 2021)

Let me introduce Brendt Christensen






Most of you don't know who he is. Well he did this





In 2017 this white man raped her, beat her, cut off her head and mutilated her body.

Fast forward to 2019. Arhur Martonvich kills three Asian man in New York subway by beating them to death with a hammer.





He try to sell some B.S about doing it to defend Asian women from Asian men. Yeah right.

Last year a white man John Wiseman called the police and told them that his Asian wife was on the floor unresponsive. He left out the part about shooting her three times, two of them in the back





Jeffery Morris (Who has previous convictions) burns Susie Zhao alive





Scott Smith last years shoot and kills his wife Kanaquan Smith. He filed for divorce a few weeks before he killed her. He claimed self defence and guess what ? They bought it. Prosecutors dropped all charges against him saying there wasn't enough evidence.





I don't forget the killers of Vincent Chin in the 80's who was killed by two white men who got no jail time

I don't forget Lyuen Phan Ngyuen who beaten to death by 7 white men in the 90's who shouted "white power" to her

I don't forget Micheal Cho in 2007 was unarmed when shot and killed by a white policeman who of course was not punished

I don't forget Thang Nyguen shot to death in 2016 by two white men who of course never spent one night in Shawshank.

But we are the problem ?

Black people have done enough for Asians. Black people have always saved Asians. Let's look at history.

When the white supremacists were over there in 1800's killing the people in the Phillipines, almost committing genocide. A black man named David Fagan and blk men defected because he didn't wanna see the filippinos get slaughtered and he and others started a guerilla war against the USA army





He went over there training the Asians so they wouldn't be sitting ducks for the white supremacists.

In the 1960's; Asians are over here because of us fighting for the 1965 immigration act. It was the black panthers speaking out against the Vietnam war






*Black people have put there money, careers and families on the line for Asians. *

Muhammad Ali gave up his best boxing years for Asians. He was out the sport for 3 years because he didn't want to got to Vietnam and harm Asian people






It was black people who watched them Kung Fu movies of the 70's and made Bruce Lee an icon.

We are the economic base for Asians.  White people ain't going to the Sally's Beauty supply. When Asians came to the USA white people were fkin with them. They weren't setting up shop in white neigbourhoods. They were coming to blk neigbourhoods. We gave them the economic base

People better shut the fk up about how black people are mistreating the Asian community and the irony is Asians have a policy of not spending a dime with black businesses. And we can't go to there countries coz the anti blk racism is so deep there.

So let's talk facts

For weeks we have had the white media trying to manufacture a phoney outrage about blk ppl attacking Asians, now of course this is B.S but people are gullible and were blk ppl are concerned most people are prepared to believe whatever perverted lie is said about us because it's fun to have something to be afraid of *ESPECIALLY* when you know the thing that your pretending to be so afraid of isn't really a threat to you to begin with.

As Malcolm X said






[

They focused on the same 3 or 4 incidents and only one of them was fatal by the way but they put this on a non stop loop over and over again

And guess what ?

That was going so well .....until this






The white media's goal is to try to invalidate blk people's claim of racism. That's what this about.

So the white media has to step forward with this counter narrative. One that makes black people the bad guys and they can't be subtle about it.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 19, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



You have been the most violent in the history of mankind.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 19, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> Let me introduce Brendt Christensen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


White media? Name some. Lester Holt? Don Lemon? Kristen Welker? Joy Reid? The MSM loves racism and use it to divide people. You seem to be enchanted yourself by it. It is old and tired.


----------



## Juicin (Mar 19, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> Let me introduce Brendt Christensen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You feeling a ltitle embarrassed that you know black kids are so racist against the asians eh?

The guys you mentioned were all fucking asian women not racists lol









						Why the trope of Black-Asian conflict in the face of anti-Asian violence dismisses solidarity
					

Jennifer Lee and Tiffany Huang write that many Asian Americans recognize commonalities with Black Americans and that these public acts of interracial solidarity show what is possible when we imagine empathy and justice.




					www.brookings.edu
				




Even brookings is talking about it.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


I have?


----------



## Correll (Mar 19, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> In 2017 this white man raped her, beat her, cut off her and mutilated her body.




Their anger is justified. Still he was sentenced to life without the possibility of parole, hardly a slap on the wrist.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 19, 2021)

Now we've finally discovered who in 2020 caused various low-lifes in 2021 to attack random Asians: the New York Times


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 19, 2021)

Asian American women are welcome to "call me on my Happy Camper policy" regarding Asians whenever you are in my area.  I would love to be able to, practice what I preach.


----------



## Paul Essien (Mar 19, 2021)

Correll said:


> Their anger is justified. Still he was sentenced to life without the possibility of parole, hardly a slap on the wrist.


Where did I write that he got a "_slap on the wrist"_ ? Respond to what I write instead of straw manning.


----------



## Paul Essien (Mar 19, 2021)

Juicin said:


> You feeling a ltitle embarrassed that you know black kids are so racist against the asians eh?


White people nuked Asians in WW2, killing half a mill in one go and many more after No one has been more violent to Asians that white people.



Juicin said:


> The guys you mentioned were all fucking asian women not racists lol


Having sex with a non white women is white supremacists rites of passage.


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 19, 2021)

Asian women are welcome to practice being frivolous with me today.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 19, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> ALM
> BLM
> CLM
> 
> Alphabetical Order not random Chaos!


RLM
HLM
WLM
ALM

Too.........


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 19, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> Having sex with a non white women is white supremacists rites of passage.


Zat what they told you, pervert?


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 19, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > ALM
> ...


The Citizens of each State shall be entitled to all Privileges and Immunities of Citizens in the several States.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 19, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Yea but this is why you don’t call it the Chinese flu. Or wuhan flu. We have chinese Americans who will get shiton by racists if you do that. If you don’t get that then you shouldn’t lead


Nice hysterical fairytale ^^^^^^^


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 19, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> The Citizens of each State shall be entitled to all Privileges and Immunities of Citizens in the several States.


Yes, we don't need skin color reminders.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Yea but this is why you don’t call it the Chinese flu. Or wuhan flu. We have chinese Americans who will get shiton by racists if you do that. If you don’t get that then you shouldn’t lead
> ...


We certainly don't need a leader who purposely calls it the China flu when covid would do.  It's not a fairytale.  A real leader doesn't call black communities shitholes.  Doesn't call mexicans rapists and murderers.  Does side with white supremists.  And doesn't coordinate with terrorists to try and steal an election.

Biden should work with antifa and blm now.  If Trump can work with the Proud Boys why not?  We need to get organized.  Republicans are playing chess we're playing checkers.  We need to grow up and learn the real game.


----------



## struth (Mar 19, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > You feeling a ltitle embarrassed that you know black kids are so racist against the asians eh?
> ...


Actually the United States bombed Japan.....the US was then and is now made up of all different races.....and frankly it was to end a violent war where Japan attacked the United States first....and killed, and tortured numerous Americans during the war.

I didn't know that, interesting....


----------



## Juicin (Mar 19, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > You feeling a ltitle embarrassed that you know black kids are so racist against the asians eh?
> ...



*checks date*

Oh that's right

What the fuck? You're extremely delusional if you think racists fuck women of other races.

Only black America says shit like that openly. Very rare for the rest of us we're not dumb enough to limit our mate choice because of race.

"boo hoo he/she betrayed us dating a white person"

So pathetic...


----------



## bodecea (Mar 19, 2021)

And now we know that the women were in their 50s and 60s.......interesting.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 19, 2021)

struth said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



Bombing Japan is not the problem.
It is the nuclear destruction of civilian whole cities that is racist and a war crime.

The US may contain many races, but Anglo whites make the decisions.
And it was NOT to end a violent war.
We knew the Japanese were trying to negotiate a surrender through the Soviets, for almost a years.
We deliberately delayed because we had spent billions making the bombs, and we were determined to test them.
The Japanese did not attack the United States first.
If you look at the first combat, it was the USS Ward destroyer sinking a Japanese minisub about an hour and a half be fore any planes attacked Pearl Harbor.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 19, 2021)

White 6 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


And they all answer to us, so yes, we _do_ decide on what the laws are. We can either vote our reps out, or we can nullify the laws, but bottom line, *we* decide the laws here, no one else.

The power resides in the people, and the .gov knows it..... it's why they are so fucking terrified they built fences and barricades and posted more armed guards around themselves than we have in Afghanistan and Iraq, combined.

They're _scared_...... and they should be.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 19, 2021)

Juicin said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



Sex is not necessarily a date, marriage, etc.
It can be and is more often is like rape when done by a racist.
Racists most definitely f_ck women of other races.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 19, 2021)

surada said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


No, it is a reference to the unelected and unaccountable bureaucrats who actually run things, and control organizations.
Jerry Pournelle called it the "Iron Law of Bureaucracy".

_"Pournelle's Iron Law of Bureaucracy states that in any bureaucratic organization there will be two kinds of people":
_


> _ First, there will be those who are devoted to the goals of the organization. Examples are dedicated classroom teachers in an educational bureaucracy, many of the engineers and launch technicians and scientists at NASA, even some agricultural scientists and advisors in the former Soviet Union collective farming administration.
> Secondly, there will be those dedicated to the organization itself. Examples are many of the administrators in the education system, many professors of education, many teachers union officials, much of the NASA headquarters staff, etc._


_*The Iron Law states that in every case the second group will gain and keep control of the organization. It will write the rules, and control promotions within the organization."*_


----------



## Juicin (Mar 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Test bombs? What/ They had already been tested what the fuck are you talking about?

You think tehy were confused about what would happen?

The japanese were not ready to have an unconditional surrender, absurd to claim otherwise.

Even after we dropped the bombs they had caveats.


----------



## Juicin (Mar 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



No they don't. Rape is very very rare in this society, cross ethnic rape even rarer. Like almost all crimes

Most people live very segregated lives.

Where the fuck do you get this sort of shit? Idiot

You don't go pay for handjobs from only asian women because you hate asian women. One of em probably laughed at his little dick or something and he snapped


----------



## surada (Mar 19, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > You feeling a ltitle embarrassed that you know black kids are so racist against the asians eh?
> ...



They killed more Europeans in Dresden.


----------



## surada (Mar 19, 2021)

freyasman said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...



Long shot 8 people and you are bloviating about the fictional deep state?


----------



## Juicin (Mar 19, 2021)

surada said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



We did that for churchill

Americans alone would not have done that, we're a majority german ethnic nation. Or were anyway

That was a response to london getting bombed out for months.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 19, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


----------



## freyasman (Mar 19, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


No, the man is just calling a spade, a spade, is all.


You just don't like it.


----------



## surada (Mar 19, 2021)

freyasman said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...












						Deputies: Alleged spa shooter asked if he would be in jail the rest of his life after capture | News Channel 3-12
					

Click here for updates on this story    CRISP COUNTY, Georgia (WGCL) -- Crisp County Sheriff's deputies said alleged spa shooter




					keyt.com


----------



## freyasman (Mar 19, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


No, we're the best at it..... that's not the same thing.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 19, 2021)

so why didn't y'all predict it?


----------



## freyasman (Mar 19, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > You feeling a ltitle embarrassed that you know black kids are so racist against the asians eh?
> ...


It is?

I never heard of that. I thought it was you brothers who were always trying to score white women, lol.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 19, 2021)

surada said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


How does my pointing out that it isn't at all "fictional". absolve this guy of the crime in question?

WTF are you talking about?
Or is this just an attempt to deflect?


----------



## struth (Mar 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


No it was a major problem.....it's why we went to war with them....and there were numerous civilians in Hawaii that were killed.

What's racist about dropping a bomb during a war?  and what war crime was broke by it? 

Yeah, WW2 was a violent deadly war.....and it quickly ended it.

We had tested the bomb, prior to dropping it....

Japan was not interested in surrendering...." His Majesty the Emperor, mindful of the fact that the present war daily brings greater evil and sacrifice upon the peoples of all the belligerent powers, desires from his heart that it may be quickly terminated. *But so long as England and the United States insist upon unconditional surrender, the Japanese Empire has no alternative but to fight on with all its strength for the honor and existence of the Motherland."* https://nsarchive2.gwu.edu//NSAEBB/NSAEBB162/31.pdf

Yes,. the attack on Pearl Harbor was first....geez.....the Ward sunk a japanese sub that was coming to ATTACK us!  It was sank as it was literally entering our harbor!


----------



## bodecea (Mar 19, 2021)

freyasman said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No


----------



## freyasman (Mar 19, 2021)

surada said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


And?

So what?


----------



## freyasman (Mar 19, 2021)

bodecea said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I'm going to keep doing so anyway, lol.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 19, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Same thing.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Mar 19, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > okay then there must have been another motive.
> ...



Well last year statistic of hate crime show a 150 percent increase in hate crimes against Asians.  Against other races it fell about 5 percent

The cause is the COVID 19 virus and the fact that most Americans cannot tell the difference between Chinese decedents vs other oriental races.  So they are attacking any Asian American. That is my opinion. 









						'Resist Reducing Them to Statistics:' Anti-Asian Violence in the Face of COVID-19
					

Recent violence against Asian Americans and Pacific Islanders sadly has deep roots in the history of the United States.




					news.columbia.edu
				




Any who was the leader of this anti Asian surge.  Donald Trump and his anti Chinese tweets with calling Covid 19 the "Chinese virus"


----------



## Kilroy2 (Mar 19, 2021)

impuretrash said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Kilroy2 said:
> ...



Well this same cop also posted in his facebook  shirts with the slogan COVID 19 Imported from CHY_NA. claiming he loved his new shirt and urging others to get theirs.

Yell I guess he would be downplaying the anti Asian sentiment because he understands it all to well. So comment about having a very bad day for the shooter is someone in deep denial. This will come back to bite him hard in the ass.


----------



## Paul Essien (Mar 20, 2021)

struth said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...


Harry S Trueman (a White man) gave the green light to kill half million Asians.  White people have been way more violent towards Asians than black people.


----------



## struth (Mar 20, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Harry Truman acted on behalf of the entire United States of America, which included every US Citizens, including African- Americans....


----------



## freyasman (Mar 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


No it isn't.

It's why _we_ don't live in violent shithole ghettos.


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 20, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Kilroy2 said:
> ...


Absolutely.  There is no intelligent reason to assault anyone for this, whether they look like they may be Chinese or not.

But that's Trumpism: Rage, ignorance and paranoia.

Is that what happened here?  I don't know.  But the reason for this clear spike in attacks in general is obvious.  And orange.


----------



## surada (Mar 20, 2021)

freyasman said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



Deep state has NOTHING to do with this killer's rampage...  unless he actually believed in Deep State.


----------



## Paul Essien (Mar 20, 2021)

struth said:


> Harry Truman acted on behalf of the entire United States of America, which included every US Citizens, including African- Americans....


Jim Crow was in full effect in the 1940's. If black people were citizens in the Rose the Martin Luther King and Malcolm X's would not have rose up from the 1940's.

It was white man who do killed half a million innocent Asians. Don't ever talk talk shit about violent black people to Asian when you people are doing this to Asians.

Let me introduce Brendt Christensen






I'm guessing you don't know who he is. Well he did this





In 2017 this white man raped her, beat her, cut off her head and mutilated her body.

Fast forward to 2019. Arhur Martonvich kills three Asian man in New York subway by beating them to death with a hammer.





He try to sell some B.S about doing it to defend Asian women from Asian men. Yeah right.

Last year a white man John Wiseman called the police and told them that his Asian wife was on the floor unresponsive. He left out the part about shooting her three times, two of them in the back





Jeffery Morris (Who has previous convictions) burns Susie Zhao alive





Scott Smith last years shoot and kills his wife Kanaquan Smith. He filed for divorce a few weeks before he killed her. He claimed self defence and guess what ? They bought it. Prosecutors dropped all charges against him saying there wasn't enough evidence.





I don't forget the killers of Vincent Chin in the 80's who was killed by two white men who got no jail time

I don't forget Lyuen Phan Ngyuen who beaten to death by 7 white men in the 90's who shouted "white power" to her

I don't forget Micheal Cho in 2007 was unarmed when shot and killed by a white policeman who of course was not punished

I don't forget Thang Nyguen shot to death in 2016 by two white men who of course never spent one night in Shawshank.

*I CHALLENGE YOU TO SHOW ME CASES LIKE THIS OF BLACK PEOPLE DOING THIS TO ASIANS.*

But we are the problem ?

Black people have done a lot for Asians. Let's look at history.

When the white supremacists were over there in 1800's killing the people in the Phillipines, almost committing genocide. A black man named David Fagan and other blk men defected because he didn't wanna see the filippinos get slaughtered. So he and a few other blk men started a guerilla war against the USA army





He went over there training the Asians so they wouldn't be sitting ducks for the white supremacists.

In the 1960's; Asians are over here because of us fighting for the 1965 immigration act. It was the black panthers speaking out against the Vietnam war







*Black people have put there money, careers and families on the line for Asians.*

Muhammad Ali gave up his best boxing years for Asians. He was out the sport for 3 years because he didn't want to got to Vietnam and harm Asian people





It was black people who watched them Kung Fu movies of the 70's and made Bruce Lee an icon.

We are the economic base for Asians. White people ain't going to the Sally's Beauty supply. When Asians came to the USA white people were fkin with them. They weren't setting up shop in white neigbourhoods. They were coming to blk neigbourhoods.

We spent money with them, propped them up them but that was not returned because Asians have a policy of not spending a dime with black businesses. And we better not go to their countries coz the anti blk racism is so deep there.

So people better shut the fk up about how black people are mistreating the Asian community

Let's talk facts

For weeks we have had the white media trying to manufacture a phoney outrage about how blk ppl attacking Asians, now of course this is B.S but people are gullible and were blk ppl are concerned most people are prepared to believe whatever perverted lie is said about us because it's fun to have something to be afraid of *ESPECIALLY* when you know the thing that your pretending to be so afraid of isn't really a threat to you to begin with.

As Malcolm X said





[

They focused on the same 3 or 4 incidents _(and only one of them was fatal by the way)_ and they put this on a non stop loop over and over again

And guess what ?

That was going so well .....until this






The white media's goal is to try to invalidate blk people's claim of racism. That's what this about.

So the white media has to step forward with this counter narrative. One that makes black people the bad guys and they can't be subtle about it.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 20, 2021)

surada said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...





I don't think so either, and I'm pretty sure I never said it did.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 20, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Truman acted on behalf of the entire United States of America, which included every US Citizens, including African- Americans....
> ...


Yes, you hate white people and are openly racist...... we know.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> .............Don't ever talk talk shit about violent black people to Asian ...



You have stated here hundreds of times, in no uncertain terms, that you don't care about anyone but black people, so you  can shut the fuck up now.


----------



## Correll (Mar 20, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Their anger is justified. Still he was sentenced to life without the possibility of parole, hardly a slap on the wrist.
> ...




I did not say that you said that. Your claim that I did, was ironically a strawman. 


My point stands. 

I understand their anger. Death would have been the appropriate punishment. The article did not explain why some jurors resisted. I hope their reasons were valid, and not some stupid liberal bullshit about being opposed to the death penalty.


Still, he was sentenced to life without the possibility of parole. Hardly a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2021)

struth said:


> ....Harry Truman acted on behalf of the entire United States of America, which included every US Citizens, including African- Americans....



No, he didn't.


----------



## Paul Essien (Mar 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


White supremacists can get off with crimes all the time, especially if the victim is black.

Just last week a white supremacist raped an 8 year old black girl





He fractured her head with shovel but the judge ruled that this guy was too mentally incompetent to stand trial. So they're are already setting it up for this guy to talk or get a slap on the wrist.

That's how the system works. Whites can do all sorts and walk or get a slap on the wrist


----------



## Correll (Mar 20, 2021)

freyasman said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...




Jerry Pournelle. There was a great man. I was so sorry to hear he had passed.


----------



## Correll (Mar 20, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Kilroy2 said:
> ...




The vast "most" of Americans do not engage in hate crimes against anyone. 

Trump held China's government responsible for their actions which was right and proper. 


Your smearing good people with the actions of a violent fringe is you being the bad guy.


----------



## Correll (Mar 20, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




Blaming Trump for this is just partisan bullshit.


----------



## Correll (Mar 20, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Truman acted on behalf of the entire United States of America, which included every US Citizens, including African- Americans....
> ...




Your ability to cut and paste is not impressing anyone. Post one or two of your best examples for discussion, is you are serious.


I looked at your first example. THe guy got life in prison without the possibility of parole. 


That is an acceptable punishment for murder.


----------



## Correll (Mar 20, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...




So, how mentally competent is he? To support your claim that this is because of white wacism.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 20, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



Of course it is, you created those ghettoes and you make sure they stay there.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 20, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



....and yet you are the one who makes the racist remarks.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




No......since the 1960s back when Black families were doing incredibly well despite the racism of the democrat party, the democrat party has created ghettos in all of the cities they control........


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 20, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



False, how were we doing incredibly well when we were facing racism and discrimination on a daily basis.  That has to be one of the dumbest things you have EVER said.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Except not really.

You get to live anywhere you want as long as you act right. If you don't, men like me run your trashy off and sooner or later, the only place left for a sorry ass fuck like you, is a sorry ass ghetto full of losers just like you.

Anyone worth a shit gets the fuck out of there and away from shitbags like you, first chance they get, and folks like me are happy to help them do so.


The rest of you can all rot, for all I care.
BFYTW


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Moron......I'll let famous economist Thomas Sowell explain the truth to you....

*Despite the grand myth that black economic progress began or accelerated with the passage of the civil rights laws and “war on poverty” programs of the 1960s, the cold fact is that the poverty rate among blacks fell from 87 percent in 1940 to 47 percent by 1960. This was before any of those programs began.*
*
Over the next 20 years, the poverty rate among blacks fell another 18 percentage points, compared to the 40-point drop in the previous 20 years. This was the continuation of a previous economic trend, at a slower rate of progress, not the economic grand deliverance proclaimed by liberals and self-serving black “leaders.”

…..

Nearly a hundred years of the supposed “legacy of slavery” found most black children [78%] being raised in two-parent families in 1960. But thirty years after the liberal welfare state found the great majority of black children being raised by a single parent [66%]. Public housing projects in the first half of the 20th century were clean, safe places, where people slept outside on hot summer nights, when they were too poor to afford air conditioning. That was before admissions standards for public housing projects were lowered or abandoned, in the euphoria of liberal non-judgmental notions. And it was before the toxic message of victimhood was spread by liberals. We all know what hell holes public housing has become in our times. The same toxic message produced similar social results among lower-income people in England, despite an absence of a “legacy of slavery” there.
*
*If we are to go by evidence of social retrogression, liberals have wreaked more havoc on blacks than the supposed “legacy of slavery” they talk about.*





__





						Thomas Sowell on the Legacy of Slavery Vs. the Legacy of Liberalism
					

In a November 15, 2014 article in the New York Times (“When Whites Just Don’t Get It, Part 4“) op-ed columnist Nicholas Kristof wrote that (emphasis added):  … the presumption on the part of so many well-meaning white Americans [is] that racism is a historical artifact. They don’t appreciate the...




					www.aei.org
				




*Murder rates among black males were going down -- repeat, DOWN -- during the much lamented 1950s, while it went up after the much celebrated 1960s, reaching levels more than double what they had been before.*
*
*
*Most black children were raised in two-parent families prior to the 1960s. But today the great majority of black children are raised in one-parent families.*





__





						Blame the welfare state, not racism, for poor blacks' problems: Thomas Sowell
					

In a world where the truth means so little, and headstrong preconceptions seem to be all that matter, what hope is there for rational words or rational behavior, much less mutual understanding across racial lines?




					www.pennlive.com


----------



## struth (Mar 20, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > ....Harry Truman acted on behalf of the entire United States of America, which included every US Citizens, including African- Americans....
> ...


Sure he did....he was elected to represent the nation...same as any other President


----------



## Correll (Mar 20, 2021)

struth said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



Agreed. I don't know what Unkotare is talking about.


----------



## struth (Mar 20, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Truman acted on behalf of the entire United States of America, which included every US Citizens, including African- Americans....
> ...



Just because the Dems treated African-Americans poorly in the 40s doesnt' mean they weren't citizens.

yes, white people have killed and hurt asians.....but as I have highlighted, there has been a string of racist African-American attacks targeting Asians...especially over the last 30 years.


----------



## struth (Mar 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


he even won reelection after doing it...


----------



## Correll (Mar 20, 2021)

struth said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...




My dad was in the  pacific at the time. I am really glad they dropped the Bomb.


----------



## Paul Essien (Mar 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> Your ability to cut and paste is not impressing anyone. Post one or two of your best examples for discussion, is you are serious.


It's called receipts which I have many.



Correll said:


> I looked at your first example. THe guy got life in prison without the possibility of parole. That is an acceptable punishment for murder.


And you ignored the other examples. But whether he got punished is not the point. The point is that whites are and have been thee biggest threat to Asians than black ppl. And masses of black ppl harming Asians is a myth.


----------



## Correll (Mar 20, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Your ability to cut and paste is not impressing anyone. Post one or two of your best examples for discussion, is you are serious.
> ...




Posting a handful of examples does not support a claim of one group vs another. 

I mean, you do understand that right? It's ..... obvious if you give it a single moment of thought.


----------



## Paul Essien (Mar 20, 2021)

struth said:


> Just because the Dems treated African-Americans poorly in the 40s doesnt' mean they weren't citizens.


Laws are toilet paper to the white supremacist. White supremacy - Racism is the law. Citizens ? Fk does that mean ?

Denzel as a Malcolm X said it best.




struth said:


> yes, white people have killed and hurt asians.....but as I have highlighted, there has been a string of racist African-American attacks targeting Asians...especially over the last 30 years.


No there hasn't.

How is it that the white media is pushing a narrative that Asians are being targeted by BLACK people with coordinated attacks...... but Black people are the economic base for most Asian businesses?

If they’re under attack and we are just treating Asians so awfully then why aren't they leaving our communities because of the anti Asian violence ? I mean we are just stomping on them 24 - 7 right ?
Black people have been patronizing Asian businesses since segregation. Have you been to an urban area? Black people don't own those liquor stores, laundromats, fast food restaurants, also a huge percentage of black hair care products and services are Asian owned.


----------



## Paul Essien (Mar 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> Posting a handful of examples does not support a claim of one group vs another.


OK. So what does then ?


----------



## 22lcidw (Mar 20, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Your ability to cut and paste is not impressing anyone. Post one or two of your best examples for discussion, is you are serious.
> ...


The Chinese are not to enamored with you. And I have experienced and seen African Americans mocking Asian people with derogatory sounding voice accents many times. Asians run many stores in inner cities. And know the drill. They provide a service and design their stores for the clientele. If their personalities are abrasive, that is to the individual.


----------



## struth (Mar 20, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Just because the Dems treated African-Americans poorly in the 40s doesnt' mean they weren't citizens.
> ...


Being a citizen, means being a citzen of a country...African Americans have been citizens since the GOP passed the 14th Amendment.  

Malcolm X said it better then Washington did.....but he did a great job in the role....Malcolm X was a great speaker....the dem leadership in NYC has been oppressing African-Americans for decades...on that i dont' disagree....and Malcolm is right , there will be black people, long after the USA, and was long before there was a USA....there were also white people, Asian people, and all other races.  

It's tragic Malcolm was murdered by the Nation of Islam....in his later life he recognized their racist bigotry was no way to move forward, and for that he was killed. 

Going to someone's businesses doesn't mean you can't be racist.....and not every African-American is racist towards Asian-Americans....but as I have highlighted there have been numerous racist attacks.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 20, 2021)

freyasman said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


No. It’s not politically correct. I want a leader who knows better.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 20, 2021)

freyasman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


And attacks on Asian Americans will rise. The attackers will be trump supports.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 20, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Yea you guys are mostly just violent towards yourselves. I heard that the national average for violent crime in American cities is something like 300 per 100,000. In Detroit it’s like 1900 per 100,000. That’s mostly black on black crime.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 20, 2021)

freyasman said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


BS.  That is the most pessimistic viewpoint I have ever heard from somebody that has been inside and outside the wire.  Fortifying a soft target is not fear, just basic intelligence after those dumb asses were sent by trump and the pathetic dumb asses actually went.  Much more preferable than to say "OK rabble, screw the constitution, you can overthrow the constitution this time, but please don't do it again."  So, no.  We'll go with option "A", saving you dumb asses from yourself.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 20, 2021)

Why are so many Asian women working in "Massage Parlors"


----------



## Paul Essien (Mar 20, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> The Chinese are not to enamored with you.


I know this. That's why I always say it's the world against black people



22lcidw said:


> And I have experienced and seen African Americans mocking Asian people with derogatory sounding voice accents many times.


So a few black youths do the "ching chong" name calling and slanty eyed gestures

Mean while whites do this.

Let me introduce Brendt Christensen







Most of you don't know who he is. Well he did this





In 2017 this white man raped her, beat her, cut off her head and mutilated her body.

Fast forward to 2019. Arhur Martonvich kills three Asian man in New York subway by beating them to death with a hammer.





He try to sell some B.S about doing it to defend Asian women from Asian men. Yeah right.

Last year a white man John Wiseman called the police and told them that his Asian wife was on the floor unresponsive. He left out the part about shooting her three times, two of them in the back





Jeffery Morris (Who has previous convictions) burns Susie Zhao alive





Scott Smith last years shoot and kills his wife Kanaquan Smith. He filed for divorce a few weeks before he killed her. He claimed self defence and guess what ? They bought it. Prosecutors dropped all charges against him saying there wasn't enough evidence.





I don't forget the killers of Vincent Chin in the 80's who was killed by two white men who got no jail time

I don't forget Lyuen Phan Ngyuen who beaten to death by 7 white men in the 90's who shouted "white power" to her

I don't forget Micheal Cho in 2007 was unarmed when shot and killed by a white policeman who of course was not punished

I don't forget Thang Nyguen shot to death in 2016 by two white men who of course never spent one night in Shawshank. 

Show me similar examples of black men doing this to Asians.



22lcidw said:


> Asians run many stores in inner cities. And know the drill. They provide a service and design their stores for the clientele. If their personalities are abrasive, that is to the individual.


And it's black people who are their economic base. But we hate Asians right ?


----------



## freyasman (Mar 20, 2021)

White 6 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


Oh horseshit.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 20, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Fuck political correctness.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 20, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Except not really.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 20, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > The Chinese are not to enamored with you.
> ...


Yes,  you're a racist POS...... we know. 


Roger....


Got it already....


We understand.....



You can stop proving it now.


----------



## surada (Mar 20, 2021)

freyasman said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



Right .Forget manners and civil discourse. Trump appeals to the lowest common denominator and gives his true believers permission to be their worst selves.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 20, 2021)

surada said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Bullshit. 
It's nothing more than a way to control others speech. 

Fuck that. 
And fuck anyone who is in favor of it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 20, 2021)

struth said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


You are not comprehending the communist position.   As a majority white country the United States had no right to defend itself and should have immediately surrendered to nonwhite Japan.  

It's the same way they feel about any self defense a white might use.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 20, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




It doesnt change the fact that he was simply explaining to the press what the shooter told him.


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 20, 2021)

Genclebune said:


> We need to end this immigration


Unfortunately no new border wall will be built by Biden.


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 20, 2021)

Stuff like this tends to happen when inequality and instability are creating more volatile market conditions.  Upgrading infrastructure is one way to direct potential labor market participants as the means to the end, the general welfare.


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Long shot 8 people and you are bloviating about the fictional deep state?


It's not fictional.


----------



## surada (Mar 20, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Long shot 8 people and you are bloviating about the fictional deep state?
> ...



Right. They said the same thing about the Illuminati, the international Jew and One World Government.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



So was mine, and I'm glad FDR locked up a lot of them for awhile, too; it showed he was thinking about saving American lives. And, the Japanese are just as racist now as they were then, so only tards feel sorry for them now. They only got 'all patriotic n stuff' *after* getting locked up, not before.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> ....
> 
> So was mine, and I'm glad FDR locked up a lot of them for awhile, too; it showed he was thinking about saving American lives. .....



The scumbad fdr "locked up" _*AMERICANS*_, you fucking idiot.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> ... They only got 'all patriotic n stuff' *after* getting locked up, not before.


Bullshit. The scumbag fdr's own investigation told him otherwise. He insisted on building his concentration camps anyway.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2021)

Correll said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



To make sure unarmed women, children, and elderly were incinerated?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 20, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



Fool there is still housing discrimination taking place in this country.



> If you don't, men like me run your trashy off and sooner or later, the only place left for a sorry ass fuck like you, is a sorry ass ghetto full of losers just like you.



You mean cowards like you will still try and run folks off that you don't like.  Do you still wear white hoods while you are trying it.  Punks jump up to get beat down.



> Anyone worth a shit gets the fuck out of there and away from shitbags like you, first chance they get, and folks like me are happy to help them do so.



Well we know white trash like you doesn't live anywhere black folks are, so we really don't have to worry about cowards like you. 




> The rest of you can all rot, for all I care.
> BFYTW



Like somebody really gives 2 fucks about a white POS like you, GFY.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 20, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Shit Head what makes you think a Boot licking Uncle Tom can tell me anything.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


What do you think Clyburn is?


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Yeah....Thomas Sowell,  he's a boot licker alright...

*Thomas Sowell* (/soʊl/; born June 30, 1930) is an American economist, social theorist, and senior fellow at Stanford University's Hoover Institution.

Born in North Carolina, Sowell grew up in Harlem, New York. He dropped out of Stuyvesant High School and served in the Marine Corps during the Korean War. Upon returning to the United States, Sowell enrolled at Harvard University, graduating _magna cum laude_[1] in 1958. He received a master's degree from Columbia University in 1959, and earned his doctorate in economics from the University of Chicago in 1968.

Sowell has served on the faculties of several universities, including Cornell University and University of California, Los Angeles. He has also worked at think tanks such as the Urban Institute. Since 1980, he has worked at the Hoover Institution at Stanford University, where he presently serves as the Rose and Milton Friedman Senior Fellow on Public Policy. Sowell writes from a libertarian conservative perspective. Sowell has written more than thirty books, and his work has been widely anthologized. He is a National Humanities Medal recipient for innovative scholarship which incorporated history, economics and political science.

Sowell's latest book, _Charter Schools and Their Enemies_, was published in 2020.[2][3]









						Thomas Sowell - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 20, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > ... They only got 'all patriotic n stuff' *after* getting locked up, not before.
> ...




He was a democrat......discriminating against minorities is just what they do.....


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...



Indeed it is and always has been what they do.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 20, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Of course you love Thomas Sowell because he wouldn't EVER dare say anything that white folks wouldn't like, every time you see him around white folks all you see is his teeth, you could probably get him to sing a song or dance a jig for you as well.  Who are you going to quote next Uncle Ben Carson the world famous neurosurgeon that was in charge of HUD.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 20, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...



That would be republicans today, hell just look at this forum.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 20, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Oh you hate Rep. Clyburn to the tee, let's see how many times you quote him.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 20, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



So I know you had a shit fit when Reagan paid them reparations for being locked up.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Moron......he started his career as a marxist communist and wrote an entire book on it....you twit.....

You should do some research before you post...


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 20, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



I don't give a damn what he started out as, I know what he is today and that's why racist ass clowns like you love him.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Hypocrites like you always reveal your true 'colors' whenever someone expresses political views that you insist certain 'races' are not allowed to hold. Don't pretend you care about black lives, you only care about politics.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I'm looking, and he's correct. You're just another hyper-partisan hypocrite who is ignorant of history.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




You are funny when you post stupid crap.......

Please, tell us again how Thomas Sowell is a bootlicker......come on...tell us again.........


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 20, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The Mean One said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


That doesn’t matter as it doesn’t fit the leftist narrative.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 20, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Thomas Sowell is one of the smartest people to ever walk this planet.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 20, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Dumb ass this goes beyond political views.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Reagan had the character to admit a wrong when he saw it, and the wisdom to express truths as he understood them.


"I wonder whether you'd permit me one personal reminiscence, one prompted by an old newspaper report sent to me by Rose Ochi, a former internee. The clipping comes from the Pacific Citizen and is dated December 1945.

``Arriving by plane from Washington,'' the article begins, ``General Joseph W. Stilwell pinned the Distinguished Service Cross on Mary Masuda in a simple ceremony on the porch of her small frame shack near Talbert, Orange County. She was one of the first Americans of Japanese ancestry to return from relocation centers to California's farmlands.'' ``Vinegar Joe'' Stilwell was there that day to honor Kazuo Masuda, Mary's brother. You see, while Mary and her parents were in an internment camp, Kazuo served as staff sergeant to the 442d Regimental Combat Team. In one action, Kazuo ordered his men back and advanced through heavy fire, hauling a mortar. For 12 hours, he engaged in a singlehanded barrage of Nazi positions. Several weeks later at Cassino, Kazuo staged another lone advance. This time it cost him his life.

The newspaper clipping notes that her two surviving brothers were with Mary and her parents on the little porch that morning. These two brothers, like the heroic Kazuo, had served in the United States Army. After General Stilwell made the award, the motion picture actress Louise Allbritton, a Texas girl, told how a Texas battalion had been saved by the 442d. Other show business personalities paid tribute -- Robert Young, Will Rogers, Jr. And one young actor said: ``Blood that has soaked into the sands of a beach is all of one color. America stands unique in the world: the only country not founded on race but on a way, an ideal. Not in spite of but because of our polyglot background, we have had all the strength in the world. That is the American way.'' The name of that young actor -- I hope I pronounce this right -- was Ronald Reagan. And, yes, the ideal of liberty and justice for all -- that is still the American way."






						Remarks on Signing the Bill Providing Restitution for the Wartime Internment of Japanese-American Civilians
					

081088d




					www.reaganlibrary.gov


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 20, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



You don't have a clue, your dumb ass is all over the board on this forum.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 20, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...



First of all I didn't say Reagan was wrong to give Japanese-Americans reparations fool.  Now address what was happening to America's black citizens at the same time.  Black soldiers were in a foreign countries fighting for liberations and freedoms that they themselves and their families didn't have.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



I don't think there is anything beyond political views for partisan hacks like you.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



I see right through you.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 20, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



That's because you are a fucking idiot.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 20, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You couldn't see me with glasses on.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



You're not very convincing, hack.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



You're completely transparent, hack.


----------



## Juicin (Mar 20, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



communists don't care about race bud

you think these people are giving up their wealth/ haha

this is something else. we don't really have an agreed upon word for it.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 20, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > ... They only got 'all patriotic n stuff' *after* getting locked up, not before.
> ...



lol go cruise a toilet for some feces to play with, gimp. You don't know shit, and never did.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 20, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



Too bad they missed you. Better luck next time.


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 20, 2021)

Genclebune said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Genclebune said:
> ...


It would have; the nut was a Demwanker with issues. 

Greg


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You seem determined to demonstrate just how stupid you can be.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> ......You don't know shit, and never did.



You have made it very clear that you understand nothing about the history in question.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




Is referring to COVID 19 as the Chinese virus the right and proper thing to do for an American President to say out loud and tweeter  which insults American citizens who are decedents from China. 

Basically condemning the whole race for the virus

Yes most American do not engage in hate crimes.

It is the few who are easily influenced by overgeneralizations that commit hate crimes.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Mar 21, 2021)

impuretrash said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



The shooter told him that he was having a very bad day? Your a policeman and your going to go with that.  it is clear that the policeman does not like the real motive because it hits to close to home.


----------



## struth (Mar 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


They were not round up and and locked into concentration camps for years.


----------



## struth (Mar 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I didn't I thought it was just and right


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 21, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> So the white media has to step forward with this counter narrative. One that makes black people the bad guys and they can't be subtle about it.


The guilt-ridden liberal white media is only too happy to cover up or ignore black anger toward asians and Jews

 but its real


----------



## freyasman (Mar 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Half my family is black, fuckface..... LOL

You're just a whiny li'l bitch.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


You're a fucking loser.


----------



## pknopp (Mar 21, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > So the white media has to step forward with this counter narrative. One that makes black people the bad guys and they can't be subtle about it.
> ...



 Why would you expect them to be any different than you?


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 21, 2021)

gtopa1 said:


> Genclebune said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



lol you know nothing about it,and I have read the entire history of why they were interned; you're just a tard who will repeat any ridiculous garbage as long as it bashes a great President. You're a sick little fuck, is all.


----------



## pknopp (Mar 21, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Genclebune said:
> ...



 There is NO excuse for what we did to the Japanese during WWII.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 21, 2021)

pknopp said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



Then go give some Jap all your stuff and have a good cry, dumbass. The fact is they were big supporters of their country's Asian invasions and butchery for decades, and when they attacked Pearl there was no time to hold gorup hugs and sensitivity classes  with commies and the like, and given the past behavior and the incident in Hawaii where local Japs aided a downed Japanese pilot and tried an insurrection FDR was right to do so. It probably saved many of them's lives in the process, given the violence they were getting from Phillipinos and other Asians here on the West Coast. It is also noteworthy that almost none of them ever reported Japanese intelligence agents who were recruiting spies and saboteurs among their communities throughout the 1930's.

They weren't tossed in ovens or anything, so grow the fuck up. They didn't decide to get 'all patriotic n stuff' as a group until they got locked up.


----------



## pknopp (Mar 21, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...



 The people who had everything taken from them and locked up attacked no one. Funny we would allow them to join the military though.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 21, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



He's been pissed off that Whitey hasn't been taking care of black people like they did in the plantation days, when they were self-sufficient and had it easy, with free housing, clothes, and medical care.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 21, 2021)

pknopp said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Not when they weren't allowed to go to the Pacific; they were sent to Italy, and there weren't that many of them in the first place, but the propaganda makes it look like millions of them fell all over themselves to volunteer or something. Some just wanted out of the camps, is all. Over a third of them weren't citizens in the first place. The Japanese in the Midwest and East Coast weren't interned, just those near or on the West Coast; Hawaii was self-interned and it wasn't necessary there. We were in a war, and Snowflakes will just have to accept that there was no time for screwing around with bleeding heart crap, and they were better off than if they were left with no protection in LA or Seattle, where a lot of people wanted revenge, especially other Asians.


----------



## pknopp (Mar 21, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...



 No excuse.


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 21, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Kilroy2 said:
> ...


To his followers, everything he says and does is fine.

Trump just keeps doubling down, even when he knows this is happening.  So, just like on Jan 9, he is complicit.

Trumpism is sociopathic.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 21, 2021)

Another big factor was this incident in Hawaii.









						Niihau incident - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




All the present day crying and sniveling is just from distorted hindsight rubbish, from the usual collection of dopers and American haters.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 21, 2021)

pknopp said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



According to a supporter of China Joe the gangster extortionist and kiddie fondler, as if you actually had morals or something. You don't, and your attempts at faking it are as ludicrous as every other Democrat's.


----------



## pknopp (Mar 21, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...



 I didn't vote for Biden.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 21, 2021)

pknopp said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Yes you did, you're like the people who voted for Nixon, and then later nobody would admit they voted for him. A vote for Bermie is the same thing, so no difference. You support his polices.


----------



## August West (Mar 21, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...


China Joe? It`s the orange pig and his daughter (the one he wants to fuck) that have all of their junk made in China. What are they making for China Joe?


----------



## pknopp (Mar 21, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...



 I voted for Jorgensen.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 21, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> ......They weren't tossed in ovens or anything, so grow the fuck up. They didn't decide to get 'all patriotic n stuff' as a group until they got locked up.



You're full of shit, you un-American piece of crap. That scumbag fdr's own intel told him the community was loyal, patriotic, and not a security threat. By the way, "tossed in ovens" is NOT the definition of a concentration camp, stupid. You don't know history or the English language.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 21, 2021)

" The *442nd Regimental Combat Team* was the most decorated unit for its size and length of service, in the entire history of the US Military.  "






						Go For Broke National Education Center - Preserving the Legacy of the Japanese American Veterans of World War II
					






					www.goforbroke.org
				



.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Mar 21, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Long was wearing that suicide vest for a reason, it seems.  He said he was going to kill himself, but decided to help others by eliminating temptation for them instead.  He was in treatment for sex addiction, but relapsed frequently while in the halfway house, and he really beat himself up over it according to others in the halfway house with him.  His parents kicked him out of the house the day before the shooting for 'his sex addiction,' which no doubt means they caught him at it again.  Long not only felt powerless against his addiction, but he felt guilty as hell about it and got ostracized from his family.
> 
> He should have pulled the trigger on himself.  'Helping others' was his way of justifying he didn't have the balls to off himself.  Police say they don't have any evidence that the first place he hit was even a whore house.  He is twisted beyond recognition.


Many if not most serial killers--------start off failing at committing suicide.   Someone willing to kill themselves, is willing to kill someone else.   The morality lines are to blurred for most to draw any lines.

It is one of the reason why I support allowing those that want to die--to die.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 21, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> Another big factor was this incident in Hawaii.
> ......



Again, bullshit. If that were the case, the Japanese and Japanese-Americans on Hawaii would have been thrown in his concentration camps as well. They were not. You continue to be an ignorant, apologist nutsucker.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 21, 2021)

" Kenneth Ringle (1900–63) was an Office of Naval Intelligence officer whose prewar investigation of the Japanese American community led him to conclude that Japanese Americans did not pose a security risk as a group and to oppose their mass removal and incarceration. "



			Kenneth Ringle | Densho Encyclopedia


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 21, 2021)

Ralph Carr: Defender of Japanese Americans
					

When: 1887 - 1950  Where: Denver, Colorado and Southern Colorado    Why Important: Governor who supported the rights of Japanese Americans during World War II Biography Ralph Carr was born in 1887. His father was a miner, and the family moved around to several Colorado towns, including Aspen




					www.coloradovirtuallibrary.org


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 21, 2021)

Looks like Dudley turned out to be a dud.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Posting a handful of examples does not support a claim of one group vs another.
> ...




Some stats showing that whites attack asians at a higher rate than blacks would be good. 


THough to be honest....


Considering the way that I have first  hand reports from le on dem officials refusing to prosecute black hate crimes as black hate crimes, I would be skeptical of any such numbers.


So, I don't know how you could support your claims in this environment.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2021)

freyasman said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Then you are politically incorrect


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




China fucked up. And he held them, slightly responsible. It was the right thing to do.


If it was America that did it, and the rest of the world was talking shit about US,  you libs would be fine with that.


----------



## surada (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



*15 times Trump praised China as coronavirus was spreading ...








						15 times Trump praised China as coronavirus was spreading across the globe
					

The president has lambasted the WHO for accepting Beijing’s assurances about the outbreak, but he repeated them, as well.




					www.politico.com
				



Apr 15, 2020 · 15 times Trump praised China as coronavirus was spreading across the globe The president has lambasted the WHO for accepting Beijing’s …

Author: Myah Ward
Trump repeatedly praised China's response to coronavirus ...








						Trump repeatedly praised China's response to coronavirus in February | CNN Politics
					

President Donald Trump has in recent days criticized how China handled the coronavirus outbreak, saying Thursday that the "world is paying a very big price for what they did."




					www.cnn.com
				



Mar 25, 2020 · On February 13, Trump was asked by Fox News' Geraldo Rivera if he thought China was being truthful about coronavirus. The President called China "extremely capable" and professional in …*


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Attacks will be tiny in number. THe small number of people that think that the proper response is to attack random people on the street, will be either spread across the political spectrum, equally, or tilted towards your side.


Because your side is the one that is generally using tactics to attract such people.

And you know it.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Why are most of the videos we see whites telling Asians to go back to their own countries?

Why have attacks gone up 150% since trump called it the China flu as apposed to the coronavirus.

Words matter. You arent tactful enough to lead if you don’t get it. 

When you watch Archie bunker do you see he’s a bigot or do you agree with him 100%?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


We already know trump lied to us last February. So no I don’t think he was being truthful here.

By the way I asked my Chinese friend if we won the trade war of 2019 and he said we did not.

And he said biden should not be trying to get Europe to sanction China with us so so much for him being China joe


----------



## freyasman (Mar 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Damn right.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 21, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> White people nuked Asians in WW2, killing half a mill in one go and many more after No one has been more violent to Asians that white people.


Thats odd

the chinese in china are happy that atomic bombs killed so many of their fellow asians because they still hate the japanese


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > White people nuked Asians in WW2, killing half a mill in one go and many more after No one has been more violent to Asians that white people.
> ...


You know who doesn’t have a lot of respect for the African American community? Africans who come here from Africa.

Blacks won’t listen to us whites. Perhaps they’ll listen to Africans.

The national average for violent crime is 300 per 100,000 residents. In Detroit it 1900 per 100,000. How do blacks respond to this?


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Kilroy2 said:
> ...





Referring to the virus bases on it's place of origin is not an insult to American citizens of chinese ethnicity.

Any more than referring to Lyme Disease is an insult to the residents of Lyme county. 

I was in lyme county a few years ago. A relative who lives that, used that term herself. She did not seem to find it insulting.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Meanwhile in the real world, TRump supporters have been reasonable and nuanced in their support of Trump. 


This is from a man who is NOT a trump supporter. Very funny.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> The national average for violent crime is 300 per 100,000 residents. In Detroit it 1900 per 100,000. How do blacks respond to this?


Thats a good question 

but dont hold your breath waiting for a reply from the blacks on this forum


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2021)

freyasman said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Well you’re not the kind of person we want to send to the UN or run our country.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 21, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > ......They weren't tossed in ovens or anything, so grow the fuck up. They didn't decide to get 'all patriotic n stuff' as a group until they got locked up.
> ...



Nobody cares what you think, gimp. You're here to be mocked and laughed at, like an organ grinders' monkey that poops in its own hat.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Fuck the UN, and if I was running the country I'd be firing or prosecuting about 75% of all government employees.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




What of it?

Most politicians speak differently about the same issue at different times, depending on events or even who they are speaking to.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 21, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > Another big factor was this incident in Hawaii.
> ...



pipe down faggot; the same intellgence officer you cited in another post also says they had over 300 suspected spies in Seattle alone, shit eater boi. You continue to be a stupid little fuckwad who can't even google scholar with any competence.


----------



## struth (Mar 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


speaking of the UN...the fact they have been quit about the massive humanitarian and human rights abuses caused by Xiden and his Admin on our Southern Border is very telling...


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



We need to toss out those criminals and not let them on American soil. Over two thirds of them are nothing but scumbag relatives of terrorist dictators and organized crime syndicate families. The UN has been a joke from the beginning, typical of the kind of stupid crap airheads dream up.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 21, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



So they just volunteered to be put in Interment Camps.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...


You guys loved bush until trump. If not jeb would be president right now.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




1. Because videos of blacks doing it, don't serve the narrative. 

2. Because of the pandemic that originated in China and the constant panic mongering of the media on this issue, enflaming fear. 

3. Archie Bunker was a caricature of WWII generation white males done by ignorant 70s liberals. I knew plenty of those men. They were nothing like Hollywood depicted them.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 21, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...




Who let this disgusting piece of filth into our wee corner of the interwebs?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


The point was we dont want someone who is politically incorrect speaking for America. I know deplorables loved that about trump but no one else did.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




The point was if Trump ran on wacism or on normal issues. 


YOur disagreement with his policies, is irrelevant. He ran on jobs and immigration. 


The more you try to distract from that, the more you show that you know the accusation of wacism is false.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You didn’t know dinosaurs like Archie bunker growing up?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


Well what did joe run on? Same issues.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Why not? Political Correctness is a BAD THING.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Example


----------



## surada (Mar 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Politically incorrect is a justification for bad manners and rejection of civility. Nothing gets solved by these knuckledraggers who yap about taking up arms or accusing fellow Americans of being communists.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




WHy not?


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




My dad was active in the American Legion when I was a child. Most of my uncles were wwii vets. I knew LOTS of the real Archie Bunkers of the world, and none of them were anything like Hollywood thought.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2021)

surada said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...


I’m asking correll for some examples of where it’s better to be politically incorrect. I’ll take some guesses.

Better to be politically incorrect with Iran maybe? Or with China? Do they think it’s better to call out china in a confrontational way? But are republicans prepared to listen to what China thinks? So if you want to fix a trade imbalance you have to do it tactfully.

Most republicans believe trump won that 2019 trade war with China. He did not. That’s just propaganda.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 21, 2021)

surada said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...


You bend over a lot,  don't you?


----------



## struth (Mar 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


African-Americans weren't....the Asian-Americans certainly didn't...hence why I said they were rounded up....


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 21, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...



So what was done to black folks in this country wasn't quite that bad, was it?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Why not? Archie was right on the money. And over time the show showed Archie was a very good loving man. I love Archie but he still was an ignorant old bigot.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 21, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



Damn Fuck boy, you hate half your family.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 21, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Damn Dumb Dudley did you write that all by yourself.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Are you admitting that Trump ran on jobs and immigration so the talk of wacism demagoguery is bullshit?


----------



## freyasman (Mar 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


No, but my family hates sorry ni ggers like you.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

surada said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...




Bullshit.


----------



## struth (Mar 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


I never said that.  If you can show me one person that was a slave, I'd be happy to have reparitations paid to them....just like we did in 88 to the Japanese that were interred by FDR.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 21, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



It makes your bitch ass feel good to say that word doesn't it, because your bitch ass wouldn't dare say that to a black man's face.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Lol, wanna bet?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 21, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



I can show you plenty of black folks who came up during Jim Crow segregation, oh that's right that wasn't really that bad was it.  All the folks who maimed, brutalized and lynched doesn't really count.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...


I don’t want a politically incorrect lyin cheatn conspiracy theorist representing America.

You know our country isn’t as broken as you guys make it to be. What’s the major problem for most people? Money. So are you complaining about the economy or your station in life? Or are you talking about the middle class as a hole?

To me the rich are too rich and our middle class is struggling too much. one thing we can do is strengthen social security and Medicare. The other thing we could do is insure anyone Who only makes minimum wage.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Come find me and I'll show you how bad you AIN'T,  lol.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Down south in every major city where there are rich whites there is always a really poor black city next to that rich white city. The black city never gets rich. The rich whites hire these blacks for minimum wage jobs.


----------



## struth (Mar 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Jim Crow wasn't slavery....horrible time, with unjust laws created by the Dems...but not slavery.   We do have compensation for people, of all races, that are wrongfully locked up though....

There was land given to former slaves, after the war, during Reconstruction, but sadly the Dems were able to gain power back in the South and took much of that back...


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 21, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



Jim Crow was just as bad as slavery and to try to downplay it as "oh it was that bad" is a disgrace.  Do you realize the destruction and injustice that Jim Crow did to black families and black folks as a whole.  I came at the back end of Jim Crow.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Hell, we shouldn’t give blacks reperations for slavery we should give it to them for how we have treated them since slavery


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


And those men today would be republicans.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



lol then move back to Africa if you have it so bad. Oh wait, Africans laugh at your sniveling bullshit. You wouldn't be caught dead living anywhere else but this 'hellhole of raycism n stuff', You're also clueless on how your corrupt left wing black pols haveworked out how that 'Reparations' scam is going to work. lol you'll never see a dime of it, shit for brains.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 21, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



It was mostly just mild inconveniences; forget the stupid Hollywood crap of poor hapless Negroes hanging from every tree by the millions n stuff, its just rubbish.. They lynched white criminals as well. They didn't have the tax base to pay for a lot of cops, or prisons. If the South was so horrible then 90% of blacks wouldn't have still been living there in 1910, some 45 years after they were 'freed' by allegedly anti-racist Yankees.


----------



## struth (Mar 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


I am not sure that I down played it...it was REALLY REALLY bad...does that make you feel better?  

I wouldn't say it was worse then slavery...they weren't property...they were citizens...but it was a horrible thing Dems did to African Americans....that's for sure.


----------



## struth (Mar 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


maybe you treated them bad, and maybe you should....I haven't, and don't feel I should.  I've treated them only as human being, and equal citizens.


----------



## struth (Mar 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


haha not a chance...or at least not welcomed in the party, the GOP, while it's a big tent party...first and foremost stands for the principals in the US Constutition...that's why Conservatives often find a home in the GOP.   The concepts in the Constitution do not support racism, and slavery.  It's stands for equality under the law


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 21, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



How about your lily white ass move to Siberia, black folks wouldn't have to worry about racism if it wasn't for racist shit like you.  Cowards like you are funny.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 21, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



See ladies and gentlemen this is a prime example of a racist POS who is trying to rewrite History or tell us His-Story.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 21, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



Were you living during either period?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 21, 2021)

struth said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



Did you put Japanese-Americans in interment camps?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 21, 2021)

struth said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



Is that why the party is 85% white because the tent is so big.  I guess that is why most racist flock to the GOP because the tent is so big.  What part of the Constitution tells you to raid the Capitol and threaten to murder elected officials.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Two examples from recent discussions on this site.

1. The convid virus being originated by China and being mishandled by China. The  POLITICALLY CORRECT thing to do would be to not mention it, because "wacism" and some chinese person feel insulted. But that gives China, a bad faith actor, a pass on bab behavior. Being politically correct would have beeen BAD.


2. The cop that said that the "shooter had a bad day".  That was politically incorrect of him, because it sort of, could be spun by some people as a sort of defense of the shooter. Being politically correct, requires destroying him. But that is destroying an innocent man for no reason. That is political correctness being BAD.


I could go on for hours, days, even with such examples if you want more.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




I think that Trump barely got to start on trade with China. He wasted way to much time in negotiations that China was not in good faith on.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


I would wager he is a lot smarter than you as he is a teacher.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Because the wwii generations are the ones that elected the Presidents and Congresses that passed all the civil rights bills that you love so much. 

To mock them for being ignorant old bigots, when they are the ones that defeated fascism AND imperialism AND built the modern liberal culture that you love so much, 


is the act of an ungrateful child.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




I'm happy to talk about any and all of those issues. 

BUT, Political Correctness makes it impossible to discuss many if not most issues, honestly, because anything that might be critical or even seem critical of a traditionally disadvantaged minority, is taboo.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




1. Nonsense. People were allowed to LEAVE under Jim Crow. And did. SLaves are held in bondage. YOur need to refuse to give whitey any credit has led you to minimizing the suffering of your slave ancestors. Shame on you.

2. Jim Crow did not destroy the black family. Teh Dems's Great Society social programs did that.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



^^^ This racist Loser has no game except crying 'racism' as if he isn't one himself hoping to deflect from the abject failures of his own 'culture' despite all the money and tolerance from white people encouraging them to succeed, but instead they worship mass murdering dope dealing gangbangers and doped up gun thugs like George Floyd and produce illiterate 12 year old murderers with no future.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





You leftards have been wace baiting for generations and now use the success of getting minorities to vote for you, as evidence of our wacism.


Some day, there will be pay back for your assholeness.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 21, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Kilroy2 said:
> ...



I watched the press conference. What is clear is that the cop was asked if the shooter gave any motive and the cop answered. It's a simple as that.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 21, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...



Yes, you do. Too bad you don't care as much about learning history or improving your English.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 21, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...



The truth is uncomfortable, idiot? Did you know that not one Japanese-American was convicted of espionage or sabotage during the war?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



"Concentration camps"


----------



## TeeDub (Mar 21, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Genclebune said:
> 
> 
> > We need to end this immigration
> ...


Don't you find it very strange the demoncraps are pushing the race angle when most of the attacks are being committed by BLACKS? Just look at the Oakland killings.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Several GERMAN-Americans were. Several were executed.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...


But were all German-Americans removed from the East Coast? No, they were not. fdr's prejudices were obvious to anyone who cared to take notice.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 21, 2021)

freyasman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Of course you will....no surprise here.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 21, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Poor persecuted white people.


----------



## freyasman (Mar 21, 2021)

bodecea said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


I don't know anything about his examples, but check out what was done to Terry Thompson in Harris County Tx.

*That* was a purely political and racial prosecution.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




No, not all. Just 11k.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

bodecea said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...




You really want to defend Paul? He is a vile racist, who hates white people, and it seems also asians.


----------



## Burgermeister (Mar 21, 2021)

Here is a really appropriate illustration of how fake and opportunistic the Dems are, and Harris in particular, and how in line the media is with the messaging this admin wants to get out. She's a big Asian American icon now -

What a hurting community says it needs from its Asian American vice president (nbcnews.com) - "What a hurting community says it needs from its Asian American vice president.."

Vice President Kamala Harris to Asian Americans: ‘We Stand With You’ (yahoo.com) - " Vice President Kamala Harris, the first South Asian person to hold the office.. "

Kamala Harris' words as vice president are more meaningful now, activists say (msn.com) - "But in 2021, there’s an Asian American woman at the helm. Her job right now is critical, AAPI activists said."

What's next is the commie left will promote Harris as a great example of intersectionality. For those of you unfamiliar with Critical Race Theory (coming to a public school near you), there are a lot more more types of discrimination than you ever imagined. So the the type of discrimination a black woman is victim of is separate and distinct from the discrimination against blacks generally (like a black man might experience), and against women generally (like a white woman would experience). In Kamala's case, she suffered from the form of discrimination specific to black Asian females. Unclear if there are further subcategories based on race ratios. This is some bullshit called "intersectionality", and it is just another way to separate America into as many different victim groups as possible.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



How long did slavery and Jim Crow last in this country? 



> 2. Jim Crow did not destroy the black family. Teh Dems's Great Society social programs did that.



Only a fool believes that.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 21, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



The Jews were in Concentration Camps, Japanese-Americans were in interment camps.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




1. Don't know, don't care. Why do you ask?

2. The numbers don't  lie. THe black family was doing fine, despite the "legacy of slavery" and Jim Crow, until The Great Society.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Of course you don't because it doesn't affect you.



> 2. The numbers don't  lie. THe black family was doing fine, despite the "legacy of slavery" and Jim Crow, until The Great Society.



Doing fine, you're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Correll (Mar 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





1. I don't care because both were over before I was born. 

2.  Doing fine, YOU are the fucking idiot. 


This is some high level debate you got going on here. I could do this all day.


----------



## struth (Mar 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


It's big on ideas, the party doesn't care what race you are.  From my experience must racist flock to the DNC, and it's the DNC with the long long dark history of racism...including Jim Crow, and fighting to keep slavery.....not to mention you just elected a guy as President that freaking opposed desegragation of schools!   Joe Biden didn’t just compromise with segregationists. He fought for their cause in schools, experts say.

"

In a 1975 Senate hearing, the legendary civil rights lawyer Jack Greenberg had something to say to freshman Sen. Joe Biden.

Greenberg, longtime director of the NAACP Legal Defense Fund, took Biden to task for sponsoring a bill that would limit the power of courts to order school desegregation with busing. It was a move that followed the wishes of many of Biden’s white constituents in Delaware.


The bill “heaves a brick through the window of school integration,” said Greenberg, one of the lawyers who had won the Brown v. Board of Education case that ended legal school segregation 21 years earlier. And according to Greenberg, Biden was the man with his hand on the brick.

Biden, ...... did not simply compromise with segregationists — he also led the charge on an issue that kept black students away from the classrooms of white students. His legislative work against school integration advanced a more palatable version of the “separate but equal” doctrine and undermined the nation’s short-lived effort at educational equality, legislative and education history experts say."









						Joe Biden worried in 1977 that certain de-segregation policies would cause his children to grow up 'in a racial jungle'
					

"Unless we do something about this, my children are going to grow up in a jungle, the jungle being a racial jungle," Biden said.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




"

 Biden emphasized wanting to "insure we do have orderly integration of society," adding he was "not just talking about education but all of society."

He then said: "Unless we do something about this, my children are going to grow up in a jungle, the jungle being a racial jungle"


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


They were both in concentration camps. Words have meanings, no matter what you would prefer.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 21, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You're an hysterical loon. Did your Daddy blow his reparation money in a Yakuza brothel, and you want another check?


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 21, 2021)

While googling, "are asian massage parlor workers American citizens" I ran across this paragraph:

Intertwined with that racism is the sexism and *whorephobia* Asian spa employees face

If you dont agree with prostitution,  you suffer whorephobia!


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 21, 2021)

Robert Aaron Long, Atlanta Asian Spa Shootings Suspect: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
					

Robert Aaron Long was identified as a suspect in the shooting of five people at a spa in Cherokee County, Woodstock, Georgia and as the Atlanta shooting suspect.




					heavy.com
				












						Atlanta spa shooting suspect Robert Aaron Long may have been on way to Florida: mayor
					

The sex-crazed Georgia man who allegedly massacred eight people in a series of Atlanta-area spa shootings may have been headed to Florida to continue the carnage, Atlanta’s mayor said Wednesd…




					nypost.com


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 21, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 21, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Are you saying that Japanese-Americans who were put in Interment Camps were treated the same as Jewish folks in Concentration Camps.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 21, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Two groups of victims in two separate sets of concentration camps can be treated very differently, but that does not change the fact that they were both in concentration camps. Words have meanings, whether you like it or not.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 22, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



lol what a stupid claim. You two should get a room.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Only a fool believes that.


Correction:

only a blind person does not know that

Jim Crow cannot be blamed for the breakup of the black family that directly led to massive black failure


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 22, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Only a fool believes that.
> ...



Smfh talk about lost in the sauce.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 22, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Do you have trouble understanding English?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2021)

struth said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


You guys cherry pick from the constitution

*Kentucky* Senate passes bill *making* it crime to *taunt* a *police* officer. ... The measure was filed months after Louisville, the state's largest city, became the site of huge protests in the wake of the *police* killing of Breonna Taylor. The bill passed the Republican-dominated Senate 22-11 and now awaits House input. 

This move is unconstitutional.

Several federal *court* decisions have found that expressing contempt for *police officers* is protected speech under the First Amendment. ... Hill (1987), the *Supreme Court* ruled that the First Amendment "protects a significant amount of verbal criticism and challenge directed at *police officers*." In Swartz v. 

So don't give me that shit that you care about the constitution as if us liberals don't.  Cherry picker.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Wait a second.  You are saying public school teachers and college professors are smarter than the average guy?  I thought you Republicans believed they were dopes who were brainwashing our children with liberal propoganda.

Glad you admit teachers are smart.  Unfortunately Unkotare is an exception to that rule.

For the most part, *teachers* range from average to highly intelligent. In general they understand a subject because they have studied it over and over. Overall the average*teacher* would be somewhat smarter than the average person.


----------



## struth (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


It certainly might be....I don't disagree....I think it's also very unnecessary...it's already a crime to assault a police office...moreover laws like disorderly conduct are already on the books.  

I am not from Kentucky, nor do I live in the person who introduced this bill district. 

This is what the bill's author said about the bill: 'How dare you': Democrats lash out over bill criminalizing police insults, but bill passes


Though Carroll said "insulting an officer is not going to cause anyone to go to jail," his bill states a person is guilty of disorderly conduct — a Class B misdemeanor with a penalty of up to 90 days' imprisonment — if he or she "accosts, insults, taunts, or challenges a law enforcement officer with offensive or derisive words, or by gestures or other physical contact, that would have a direct tendency to provoke a violent response from the perspective of a reasonable and prudent person."

I personally don't agree with it, as it's not necessary....but moreover, like you said, very well could be unConstitutional 

Thankfully, the Kentucky statehouse isn't run by Dems, so there will be debate on the bill, and hopefully that part gets worked out


----------



## 22lcidw (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Sometimes there are responses from the responses of citizens in other areas because of political asses. Over the ears we have added more and more criminal statutes and the criminal codes at local, state and federal levels are immense. We made sure that just looking at a government employee wrong like a cop or fireman or any other in the street is a felony. In areas where cops are inept, incompetent, abusive, power hungry and sadistic it causes turmoil. Vengeance has just started to begin on those. The same areas have other powerful people in corrections and judicial leanings. The affect of powerful people to affect people who have a beef or disagreement can not be understated. If someone or a group of individuals have the empowerment and want to go after anyone they can destroy them and their families within the communities and with the private sector. If African Americans can go back centuries then anyone else can go back within their lifespan. Now they are losing control to the point where their personal destruction may be a possibility. 2020 was a watershed. As 9/11 was. For none of them shoed up to stop the national madness and now they are under their rocks collecting their pensions and benefits. But those ph uked over remember. They remember.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



There is nothing stopping you from finding a deserving African American in your state and giving him all your money, or getting up off your ass and doing anything at all to help him in some way.


----------



## struth (Mar 22, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


and there is the issue....dembots don't actually want to do something themselves to address the issues they bring up....they want other people to do it for them.  They really are a whiny selfish bunch


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 22, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



Smfh.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 22, 2021)

struth said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



......and republicans ignore the issues and don't do a damn thing other than try and feed us some BS.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


My brother has done more for blacks than you ever will through affirmative action and diversity programs.  

What do blacks want?  They want you to stop shooting their children, I advocate for that.  They want jobs.  I advocate for that.  You defend the murderous cops and white hiring managers who don't hire blacks.  You say it's unfair to you Irishmen for companies to have diversity programs.

You're a joke.  You pat your students on the head, give them very little and blame their parents because they vote Democratic unlike you.  If only they had good union jobs like you.


----------



## struth (Mar 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


huh?  They freed the slaves, passed numerous Civil Rights legislation, not to mentioned created numerous bills the left blocked....moreover, tried, and in some cases, provided a economy to grow...and undid unjust laws targeting african-americans...such as Xiden 94 Crime Bill sentencing


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 22, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



Give me a break.  Civil rights bills were passed by regions North/South and it was a Democrat president that signed those bills into law.  Also not ONE Republican opposed that crime bill or voted against it.  What numerous bills?  Since Trump lost look at the Jim Crow bills being passed by state Legislators trying to stifle the minority vote.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 22, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Woodstock is a semi cow poke town. That dude is a definite Trumpster seeking revenge on one those "ChiComs" that Trumpsters keep talking about.
> 
> They'll throw the book at him, as they should.


Good call, idiot.     

MarcATL


----------



## Nostra (Mar 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Dimwingers filibustered the Civil Rights Bill...........one of them was Biden's mentor, one was Owlgore's dad.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 22, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Off topic.


----------



## struth (Mar 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


A dem President didn't sign them all....Johnson did finally flip flop on the bill that a Conservative Dem pushed, in the wake of his murder. 

What numerous bills? You don't really know much about Civil Rights in this country do you?   Only one of the numerous Civil Rights bills has been signed by a Dem President...the rest either blocked in Congress by Dems, or signed into law by a GOP President: Civil Rights Act - Wikipedia


----------



## Nostra (Mar 22, 2021)

DrLove said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Don’t shake too hard, or your little pea brain will fall out your ear.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Don’t try to tell me what I do or say or think, you dishonest piece of shit. Once again you are too stupid to have a conversation with a real person so you make one up with your own strawman. Talk about pathetic.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 22, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



Yep racist conservatives.  Tell me a major CRB a republican president signed.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 22, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I guess everyone can't have a watermelon head like yours, arrogant ass.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 22, 2021)

It certainly seems like Bobo doesn’t have a word to say for himself as far as lifting a finger to ever do anything for anyone else but himself. Everything is my brother this my brother that my brother this my brother that. There is no vicarious virtue involved in being related to someone else who has ever done anything. Get your own life for crying out loud.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Watermelon head???


----------



## struth (Mar 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


I provided a like.  Grant, Eisenhower and HW Bush...signed a number.  

sadly, a conservative Dem is a racist...then and now...you all just voted in Xiden...a massive racist...that fought to keep school separate but "equal" - feared his children would be a racial jungles...it appears the Dems are nothing but recycling racist....


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 22, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


----------



## Turtlesoup (Mar 22, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Bigots who *insist* on using the term "oriental" to refer to our Asian brothers and sisters *after* they've begged and pleaded for people not to use those *harmful* terms, are the types of people that would suddenly and randomly walk into one if their establishments and empty the clip of whatever high powered *firearm* they have on them.


Oriental is not a racist term you idiot.    Often it is a more accurate term than Asian which is like why the BRITS use this word more often referring to people depending on where they came from.   It has a cultural/regional word choice aspect to it now.   Outlawing words, any words btw, is about control---not racism so on both levels I should tell you to go stick your head in the sand and leave everyone else alone.


----------



## struth (Mar 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


what racist remarks?  Xiden is not a member and never has been a member of the GOP: 

"Unless we do something about this, my children are going to grow up in a jungle, the jungle being a racial jungle" - Xiden Did Biden Say He Didn't Want His Kids Growing Up in a 'Racial Jungle'?

His racism, was still alive in well in 2020: Biden risks alienating young Black voters after race remarks

 “you’re taking cocaine or not? ... Are you a junkie?” -to an African-American reporter...

"Unlike the African American community, with notable exceptions, the Latino community is an incredibly diverse community with incredibly different attitudes about different things,”

Xiden thinks African-Americans are drug addicts, and not diverse...what a racist


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


They are smarter than the average person but they are part of a union that brainwashes them to teach moronic leftist dogma.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 22, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


In 26 years, no one has ever so much as suggested that I teach moronic leftist dogma.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 22, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You’re the exception.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


It's laughable when they suggest they were the ones who freed the slaves or passed civil rights laws when today they are clearly the confederates who lynched blacks and defended Jim crow laws.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Are other teachers in your school teaching moronic leftist dogma?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> It certainly seems like Bobo doesn’t have a word to say for himself as far as lifting a finger to ever do anything for anyone else but himself. Everything is my brother this my brother that my brother this my brother that. There is no vicarious virtue involved in being related to someone else who has ever done anything. Get your own life for crying out loud.


What would you have me do?  

All blacks are asking whites like us to do is stop being silent.  If we feel like it's wrong the way cops abuse black people speak up.  So I did what they asked.  You however speak against the blacks.  You don't side with BLM.  So you are the reacist who doesn't get it.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


[/QUOTE]
You know you don't communicate here like the rest of us do.  Enough people have told you.  So spare me the bs about being able to have a conversation with me.  Aren't you the thread killer here unk?


----------



## Nostra (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Lincoln was a Republican, Stupid.

Dimwingers filibustered the Civil Rights Act...........including Biden's mentor and Owlgore's father.

Your party is the party of racists.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I can't wait to hear some examples from unkotare on what liberal brainwashing bs his fellow teachers are pushing on their students.

Global warming is real?  It's called science class.  Unkotare doesn't teach science.

What are the other liberal issues his fellow teachers are pushing?  To treat gays with respect?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2021)

Nostra said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Do you understand something changed between now and then?  You southerners who hated lincoln are today's republicans.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Really?  Your party kept electing a KKK leader to the Senate until 2010.

Your party is the party of racists.  Own it.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > It certainly seems like Bobo doesn’t have a word to say for himself as far as lifting a finger to ever do anything for anyone else but himself. Everything is my brother this my brother that my brother this my brother that. There is no vicarious virtue involved in being related to someone else who has ever done anything. Get your own life for crying out loud.
> ...



That is another of your filthy fucking lies, and you know it. Of the two of us only one gets off his ass and does something for people in the real world and only one throws around racial slurs on this very site. You are a racist fucking hypocrite and a liar.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You guess wrong again, douche bag.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2021)

Nostra said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


Not anymore. You guys carry the confederate flags and try to throw out black votes. Literally last year trump tried to throw out all the votes in wayne county. Aka Detroit.

The gop today are the white good old boys yesterday.

Its simple. Did us liberals want Rosa parks to sit at the back of the bus? No. It was people like you. Back then you were the democrats.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


If it weren’t for lies, Bobo wouldn’t have a single word to post.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2021)

Trump even slowed up the mail which would mean votes from Detroit would come in late. Unkotare, you don’t know what you’re talking about


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


That’s all you can come back is to say I lie? What a great conversationalist


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 22, 2021)

Partisan douche bags always believe with all their hearts that their own bullshit is gospel. Idiots like Bobo are literally incapable of realizing this.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Stop lying and you won’t have to read about it.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


Why today is it republicans who want to throw the confederate flag in black peoples faces? 

You never advance a conversation. All you did was say I lie and if it weren’t for lying I’d have nothing. But you didn’t tell me where I lied. And you didn’t answer my question. Are you stupid or a dick?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



They are the ones trying to rewrite Jim Crow laws today.  They are the ones fighting to keep racist monuments and statues up 2day.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Partisan douche bags always believe with all their hearts that their own bullshit is gospel. Idiots like Bobo are literally incapable of realizing this.


Changing the subject when you got no comeback? Try to stay on topic and answer my questions. Make me look stupid by answering my questions. Not just by telling the rest of us I’m stupid. You’re a real piece of shit and this isn’t the first time you’ve been called out on it.

You can’t or won’t answer my questions to me means I’m winning.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 22, 2021)

Nostra said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Is that why Republicans defend those dimwingers 2day.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Rather than address those facts Unkotare will now make a post about how stupid you are.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Moron....the democrats are the ones attacking Asian Americans.....the democrats are the ones pushing for segregated dorms, cafeterias, keeping Asians out of colleges and universities, it is the democrats who want skin color identified on products in grocery stores....the democrat party has been and still is the party of racism, violence and hate...


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Another strawman from Bobo the idiot. I really think you were too stupid to even realize what you’re doing. Nonetheless, you continue to post lie after lie after lie. The above is not part of the republican party platform, you moron, nor is your subjective description anything close to accurate.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 22, 2021)

2aguy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


This ^^^^^^^


----------



## Nostra (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Lies.

Your party is the party of racism.  Deal with it.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Link us up to these new “Jim Crow laws” Dimwingers instituted decades ago.


----------



## struth (Mar 22, 2021)

Nostra said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


and now they just elected a man that admired, looked up to and learned from them as President...a man that wanted to keep school seperate but "equal"


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 22, 2021)

2aguy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



If that is the case then why does all of the racism always come from right wing, assholes like you.


----------



## struth (Mar 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


what did he say that was racist?   I think you are projecting a little too much here


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




None of the racism comes from conservatives, libertarians or Trump voters.....all of the racism comes from the democrat party, the party actively segregating people by race and discriminating against people based on race....you dimwit.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


It doesn’t, of course.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


I love it when suddenly the racists are claiming they aren’t racist. Now they don’t openly admit to not hiring colors. Now they claim they gave the black guy a fair shot and he just unfortunately wasn’t the most qualified. Completely denying the obvious that bias is playing a factor.

When in a society as diverse as ours 90% of the executive boardroom is white males, something is wrong. 

But notice now we have to prove you are a racist. Even though we know you are based on you policies, we have to prove it. Covert vs overt.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



YOU do it all the time.


----------



## struth (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


I do too...and they rewrite history...to an absurd level.....but hey...the dems are here trying to claim they supported Civil Rights, opposed Jim Crowe and freed the slaves....it's rather comical....


----------



## 22lcidw (Mar 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Time after time people try to suggest to you to look at yourself also. You already won. You will not release your hate in all ways against others who for the most part did you no wrong. You act the way you want because that is not their way. And it is self destructive. You have affected them also to act as you with the help of many who are of the same culture as they. People want to unite. Others keep separating us all.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 22, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



No dick head the racism comes straight from your party, thr Republican party.


----------



## Flash (Mar 22, 2021)

Libtards make everything about race.

This guy was nutso.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Once again we see that you are not black, just blue.


----------



## struth (Mar 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Your accusations continue to not be supported by evidence, history or facts


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 22, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



You always want to unite when it is convenient for you, as long as the wrong isn't affecting you.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 22, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



So it shouldn't be hard for you to show the evidence that these woman were in fact prostitutes.


----------



## struth (Mar 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


I have already told you, I don't know if they were...and frankly it doesn't matter if they actually were.  What matters is what the killer thought when he did what he did....he's motive was his sex addiction and his belief that these sort of places help drive that addiction, and his motive to kill was to get relief from that addiction.  

As I have also provided for you, repeatedly, from the NY Times even, that these sort of establishments have a reputation of being involved in the sex trade...that doesn't mean every single one of them is in fact connected....but there is a dark history of many being connected to it.  It's possible these places weren't....but the killer, who had this addiction and belief, thought they did and would rid or relieve his addiction...even if it were true that they were.... killing people wouldn't stop his addiction...so frankly it's not relevant if they were or were not connected. 

The bottom line however is your narrative isn't supported by the facts.  Try to accept it and move on...maybe, just maybe, there will be other evidence discovered to support your narrative, but at this point there isn't, and in fact, the evidence suggest another motive.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 22, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



First of all anyone with an ounce of common sense isn't buying that bullshit.


----------



## struth (Mar 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


what?  I am just reporting the facts...I get you have a hard time with facts, and find the inconvenient but facts are facts


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2021)

struth said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


We were republicans back then. i Would have been a Lincoln republican northerner you’d be pro general lee pro slavery and against blacks marrying whites.

We don’t forget it was conservatives in the 60s who hated blacks and loved viet nam. Just like you demonize blm today you did it to Mohammad Ali and muslims back then.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


So, you buy it.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Revisionist history.

YOUR party filibustered the CRA, and Johnson was a lib.


----------



## struth (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


No you weren't....Republicans were Republicans back then....they still are.....you personally might have been then flipped to the darkside...I don't know...

hahaha....keep dreaming....Johnson and his Admin were Dems...Vietnam was their baby

In fact, he's the leading Republican at the time, in 1964..running against the Dems warmongers: "

"And no, we will not let our support today silence our basic criticism that the war in Vietnam -- and let's call it what it is, a war--that the war in Vietnam is being fought under policies that obscure our purposes, confuse our allies, particularly the Vietnamese and encourage the enemy to prolong the fighting.

We must, instead, prosecute the war in Vietnam with the object of ending it along with the threats to peace that it poses all over the world."


----------



## struth (Mar 22, 2021)

Nostra said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


There have been numerous Civil Rights Acts since the GOP freed the slaves and granted African Americans citizenship....we even gave freed slaves reparations, that Dems took back when they gained control of state Govts...

Of all the Civil Rights legislation...only one...was ever signed by a Dem...that's in 1964, and that was only because a Conservative Dem was elected President, joined the GOP, and pushed for it....in the wake of his horrible murder, Johnson felt the political pressure to go along with it

Here's list of other Civil Rights Acts, dating back to after the war...https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civil_Rights_Act

Everyone blocked by Dems, or signed by a GOP President...but for 64


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2021)

struth said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


I know so then how come it was people like me who supported the viet nam protests and Mohammad Ali and you guys back then hated meatheads like me?

Was Archie biunker a democrat back then? Was meathead a republican?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2021)

struth said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You gave reparrations but today you are against the idea? Why the change?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2021)

struth said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Johnson knew he lost the south when he signed it.

And that’s when the parties changed.

Look at republicans Reagan and bush. They invented nafta. Today you republicans hate nafta. See how you changed?

Or remember in the 2000s republicans said illegals were only here doing jobs Americans won’t do. Do you feel that way today?


----------



## struth (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Archie was a TV character...from the 70s

Some people certianly dind't like the Nation of Islam back then, and still don't today....they are racist....and violent....Dr. King didn't like them...Malcolm X woke up to what they were and left them...for that they killed him


----------



## struth (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


the parties never changed....the South continued to vote and put dems in power....

the GOP still stands for the same stuff it always has....I will agree the Dems have changed some....JFK for example would have zero chance in your party....your party has gone far far radically left, and realized there are far more ways to divide and control people then just through race.

NAFTA was signed into law by Clinton.....he signed it into law on Dec 8, 1993 " "NAFTA means jobs. American jobs, and good-paying American jobs. If I didn't believe that, I wouldn't support this agreement."[ Bill Clinton (D) ......NAFTA wasn't a great deal...Trump got us a better one...even Xiden knows that.

I don't recall Republcians saying that, but yes it's true....a lot of white liberal privledged dems just sit around expecting handouts.....most immigrates, including illegals...want to work and don't look for hard outs....dembots do....you expect your Dear Leader to provide for you.


----------



## struth (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


There aren't people alive today that were slaves....I mean if you find one, let show me


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2021)

struth said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Ok so why are Republicans the ones who hate MLK day?


----------



## Nostra (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


MLK Jr would be a Republican today.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Give your straw man a break. He's gotta be exhausted by now.


----------



## Correll (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...




Nope. You are the ones that have racist mobs rampaging though the streets, while your dem mayors order the cops to stand down, or help.


----------



## Correll (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




I understand your party has been lying a lot since then. Is that the change you are referring to? 


The Southern Strategy is a myth. YOu know that.


----------



## Correll (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Yet, you are the party that pushes laws and programs that discriminate based on race. You want to pretend a confederate flag, that has not stood for slavery for over 150 years, is more important than actual racist discrimination?


That is stupid.


----------



## Correll (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Because for over 5 generations that flag has stood for harmless regional pride as a part of the larger American identity.

Blacks have no right or moral authority to take that away from people.


----------



## Correll (Mar 22, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




YOu are the ones discriminating against whites, when you hold their monuments and statues to standards that no one else gets held to.


----------



## Correll (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




nope. THe sides would be the  same. You are just targeting a different group for your racism today.


----------



## Correll (Mar 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...




Nope. The south was already changing. The old alliance was already failing. That was why Johnson was ready to shit can it. 


Nafta did not deliver what it was supposed to. Noting that a policy has failed and changing it, is the way it is supposed to work.


That that seems odd to you, says a lot about the way you think.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 22, 2021)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Indeed. A statue of Mandela would have to include a tire around somebody's neck with an eternal flame burning in it for example, and one of MLK would have to be one of him porking multiple women besides his wife. George Floyd would be portrayed as pistol whipping a pregnant girl, the real reason he's so admired.


----------



## struth (Mar 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


They don't....I know many that enjoy the day off work...then again I know many that are indifferent and stilly work

It was actually signed into law making it a Federal holiday by a Republican President. 

But rather Govt offices are open or not, doesn't not mean one doesn't support Civil Rights for all Americans...many might suggest that after decades of Dem controlled Govt oppressing African-Amricans, means maybe Govt shouldn't be taking a day off of work..in fact just the opposite...maybe Govt should be worrking to continue to undo the years of oppression by the left.


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2021)

struth said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...




I don't hate it. I do, considering the current state of what passes for his legacy, consider whether he deserves it. 


But it is more a minor skepticism, nothing that any honest person could call "hate".


----------



## struth (Mar 23, 2021)

Correll said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Considering he was a very religious man, a Southern Baptist Minister, that invoked God/Jesus and Christian values in his sermons and speeches on Civil Rights....I think we can assume he would not be welcome and likely attacked by the left today


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 23, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


That’s all you have?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


That's all you merit.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 23, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


We all loved the duke boys and the general lee. Ok agree here


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 23, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


How about no reply then? If you can’t talk about the points I’ve made what’s wrong with you?

At least try


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




You're welcome.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> ......
> Ok so why are Republicans the ones who hate MLK day?



That is a straw man. Do you understand what that means, idiot?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 23, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ......
> ...


Do you understand the democrats back then who didn’t want blacks to go to whites schools would be republicans today?

You must know this is true. Straw or not


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 23, 2021)

struth said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



Are you serious!!!  Your ilk are the ones who wanted him dead.  After you murdered him not you want to quote Dr King, what a disgrace.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



They are both right wing, conservatives.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 23, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ......
> ...


You’re telling me it was us liberals who wanted Rosa to sit at the back of the bus?

You do realize parties change right? Who gave us abortion? None other than Richard Nixon. Would a Republican today do that? No way. But keep in mind why Nixon defended abortion. He said there were times when people have no choice. Like when a black knocks up a white.

I know you know you’re full of shit. You know the parties changed. The kkk is now the republican party. Has been since I was alive. It’s one reason I’m not a republican. Since before Reagan they were the party of choice for the kkk. Am I wrong?


----------



## struth (Mar 23, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


what are you talking about? Nobody I know, or know who was alive then, wanted him dead. 

In fact his last speech...sermon really...was at a Christian Church....where he discussed at great length the Bible: "  I just want to do God's will. And He's allowed me to go up to the mountain. And I've looked over. And I've seen the promised land. I may not get there with you. But I want you to know tonight, that we, as a people, will get to the promised land. So I'm happy, tonight. I'm not worried about anything. I'm not fearing any man. Mine eyes have seen the glory of the coming of the Lord"

The Civil Rights movement was greatly supported by Christians...

King's killer....James Earl Ray, actually campaigned for the DNC in 1967.,....


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Sure. That is why so many white liberals send their kids to private schools.


LOL!!!!


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




FUnny, the post you replied to did not qoute MLK, but just commented on how religious he was and how that would not be welcomed by the left today. 

Strange that you choose to not respond to what was actually said. 


Very strange....


----------



## struth (Mar 23, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Not only do they do that....they take away school voucher programs to ensure that none can get into those same private schools....https://www.cato.org/commentary/2020-democrats-are-school-choice-hypocrites

"

For starters, Sen. Elizabeth Warren recently released an education plan that is radically anti-choice. It would ban many high-quality charter schools, end federal funding of charter schools, and make it even more difficult to open new charters. She also calls to end private school choice programs — programs that overwhelmingly serve low-income families.

But about a month ago, one of us uncovered that Warren sent her son, Alex, to expensive private schools starting in fifth grade when she was teaching at the University of Texas at Austin. Then, cellphone footage shows the senator lied about it to an African American woman, moments after giving a speech about the rights of black women, before her campaign finally admitted Warren's son attended private school."


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 23, 2021)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...




Great photo...


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2021)

struth said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Buddy of mine from work, liberal, has no kids, but his brother does, also liberal.


He told me about how they agonized over moving out to the suburbs, because of the shit city schools. They knew that what they were doing was really nothing but "white flight" but they could not put their kid at a disadvantage or in harms way, because of politics. 


It really goes to show how nice I am to people, that he was comfortable sharing that with me. Because, we both know, hell, WE ALL KNOW, that is shows the complete hypocrisy of the modern liberal when it comes to race.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 23, 2021)

Correll said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




And they will vote for the political party that will force black and hispanic kids to stay in those schools.......the democrat party kept black kids out of their schools in the past, and now they won't let them escape shitty democrat party controlled schools today...

The democrat party is vile.


----------



## struth (Mar 23, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


heck, dems just voted a guy as President that was openly against desegratation of public schools...they knew it....and they still voted for him.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Parties change?  When will the Dimwinger party stop being the party of racists?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Bullshit.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 23, 2021)

struth said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


The Democrats will deny the history of civil rights in the USA until they die.  

The Republican Party was founded with the express intent to end slavery.  Democrats opposed abolition.

Lincoln was the first Republican President and he signed the emancipation proclamation.  

Democrats opposed civil rights legislation until they realized they could garner votes by passing out trinkets in the welfare system.  

Democrats founded the KKK.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> ...You do realize parties change right? ...



I realize how desperate democrat hypocrites like you are to run from your history and to deny what you have always been about. I don't expect an idiot like you to even understand it.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 23, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




The Republican party today is championing school choice so that blacks and hispanics, those most effected by democrat party public schools, can escape and get into real schools.....

Democrats are fighting to keep Asians out of our elite universities.........and to keep blacks and hispanics trapped in schools that refuse to teach them math, english and every other topic besides race hate....


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 23, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I want to know when republicans stopped being the racists. Or started being the racist white party. When did they stop advocating for black people?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 23, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ...You do realize parties change right? ...
> ...


So you’re sticking to the story we are the same people who didn’t let blacks eat at the counter?

You must be a shitty teacher. Trying to whitewash history.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 23, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


How come republicans were the ones who voted against having a federal mlk day and black history month?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 23, 2021)

struth said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


This is all right wing spin.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 23, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Yea but you’re fucking the kids who do go to public school


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 23, 2021)

asaratis said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Different party back then. Back then you’d be a democrat.

We don’t deny this history. 

Its like back when republicans invented NAFTA us liberals hated it. Reagan and bush invented nafta. How do you republicans today feel about nafta?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 23, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


*Racially conservative’ attitudes led white Southerners to leave Democratic Party*
Racial attitudes were the primary reason white Southerners abandoned the Democratic Party after party leaders began to advocate for civil rights legislation during the last half of the 20th century, a new study finds.
by Denise-Marie Ordway | October 25, 2018





Many believe white Southerners began leaving the Democratic Party after Democratic President Lyndon Johnson signed the 1964 Civil Rights Act.
But the defection began earlier than previously believed, according to the study, published in October 2018 in the American Economic Review.
 However, this new study finds that “racially conservative” whites in the South started switching to the Republican Party in the early 1950s in reaction to Democratic President Harry Truman’s support for civil rights initiatives in the late 1940s.
Before 1950, nearly 80 percent of white adults who lived in the 11 states of the former Confederacy identified as Democrats, compared with about 40 percent of white adults in other parts of the country, the study shows. By the early 2000s, about 30 percent of white adults in the South and nationwide identified as Democrats.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Reagan signed the MLK holiday, Dumbass.


----------



## struth (Mar 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Reagan was a republican he signed it into law.   I am not sure why people voted no but members from both parties voted no...not just members of the GOP.   But overall the vast majority of both parties supported it's passage and Reagan made it Federal law by signing,


----------



## Nostra (Mar 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Clinton signed NAFTA into law.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 23, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ...You do realize parties change right? ...
> ...


Either you’re ignorant or pretending


----------



## struth (Mar 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


what did I say that was incorrect?  If the story about Ms. Warren is not correct....I'll be happy to change it....can you provide something proving that story is wrong?


----------



## Nostra (Mar 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Funny how they don’t list the names of those who switched.

How many?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You claim to be a democrat dozens of times every day, but you have thrown around racial slurs on this very site hundreds of times.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 23, 2021)

struth said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


4 house democrats voted no. Probably southern blue dog democrats.

How many republicans in the house voted no?

77


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Give it up, fool. It's not working.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 23, 2021)

Nostra said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


80% of white southerners voted democratic before the civil rights. After the civil rights only 30% do.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 23, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Really? 77 republicans voted against mlk day in the house. Only 4 democrats voted no.

Dont bullshit me liar. Are you embarrassed? Should be.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 23, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


So what?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


So you're a fucking hypocrite.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 23, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Republicans tried to claim their political ancestors at the Republican National Convention on Wednesday night, casting back to Abraham Lincoln, the first Republican President, to argue they deserve more credit from Black voters.
The problem is that the Republicans and the politics of 1860 bear almost zero resemblance to the Republicans of today.

Back then, Republicans were, generally, a party of Northerners and Democrats were, generally, the party of the South.
Today, it's pretty much the opposite.

Today, it's a Republican President, Donald Trump, who has changed his allegiance to a Southern state, Florida, and is appealing to nostalgia for the Confederacy and stoking racial divisions, not trying to end them or get past them.
So it was factually true and sounded good in real time when Clarence Henderson, a Black man who marched for civil rights in the 1960s and now supports Trump, said this Wednesday night during the convention:


"I'm a Republican. And I support Donald Trump. If that sounds strange, you don't know your history. It was the Republican Party that passed the 13th Amendment, abolishing slavery. It was the Republican Party that passed the 14th Amendment, giving Black men citizenship. It was the Republican Party that passed the 15th Amendment, giving Black men the right to vote. "
That's true! But he missed the second part, about the fight over civil rights in the '60s and the dramatic party realignment that's happened since then.
It was George Wallace, a former Democrat and a segregationist, who won five Southern states in the 1968 presidential election.
It was Republicans like Richard Nixon, Ronald Reagan and now Trump who mainlined the fears of white working-class voters Wallace embodied.
It was Democratic presidents in the '60s who enacted civil rights legislation. It's Republicans trying to undo that now.
The linchpin moment of this realignment was the passage of the Civil Rights Act, which scrambled party allegiances and led Lyndon B. Johnson, the Democratic President from Texas (hard to imagine today), to lament that Democrats had given away the South for a generation.
That quote may be apocryphal, but it certainly feels true when you look at the electoral map, where the South is red and the Northeast and West Coast are blue.
I talked to Andra Gillespie, an Emory political scientist, about this recently and asked her if Black voters are on the cusp of gaining new power in the South. She described how the party power shifted in this country.
"When Barry Goldwater (the GOP nominee in 1964) came out in opposition to the Civil Rights Act, that was the signal to the Democratic segregationists that the Republican Party might actually be more of a home for them," she said.
"You have the vast majority of White voters, over a 50-year period, changing their party identification and voting behavior to the Republican Party. It turned African Americans, the largest minority in the South, into a permanent minority position," she continued. "Because even though they make up about a third of the population in states like Georgia, Alabama, Mississippi and Louisiana, if all the Blacks vote Democratic and all the Whites of vote Republican or close to it -- I don't want to over-generalize here, but two-thirds is always going to beat a third."
That math might be changing, but it still holds this election. Regardless, today, more than 100 years later, the vast majority of Black voters identify as Democrats. And Republican majorities in the South have worked hard to make it more difficult for minority voters to cast ballots.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 23, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


No I just don't think it's that big of a deal if I've used racial slurs in the past.  

My voting record and position on race say I'm not the racist, you are.  That is if you admit to being a conservative/Republican.  So far you don't have the balls to admit it.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 23, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Your political positions are racist.  For example you are against diversity programs and affirmative action.  White privilege says what?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> ... I just don't think it's that big of a deal if I've used racial slurs in the past.
> ...



Of course you don't, because you are a vile fucking racist.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> ....
> 
> My voting record and position on race say I'm not the racist, you are.  ....



Bullshit. Any comparison of attitude and actual behavior in the real world proves the opposite.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


White Southernors moved on from the racist Dimwinger party, Dumbass.


----------



## struth (Mar 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


actually 4 dem Senators voted no, 17 members of the House did. 

I really don't know why...and I am not going to speculate because I don't know the names....Dem in the South supported passage...actually infamous leader of the Dem Party George Wallace supported it

Many different issues could be at play with making it a Holiday,...cost issues...the fact that frankly do we need another day for the Govt to be closed?  I don't know about you, but they seem to have a lot of freaking holiday anymore....those of us in the private sector stlll have to work


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...




Supposedly when Nixon started the Southern Strategy, but when you go looking for the exact time, or how it manifested, it is like trying to nail down fog. 


Because it never actually happened.


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...




not really. The principles are teh same. Back then White racism was the strong evil that had to be fought. 

Today, anti-white racism is the strong evil that has to be fought. 


Different situation with Nafta. There you had a trade ideology that won the debate, but then failed to deliver. Of course we reconsidered policy based on results. 


That that seems odd to you, reflects on you.


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2021)

struth said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...




one complaint I recall, that makes some sense, was even though MLK was a significant historical figure, he was not worth losing George Washington's and Lincoln's Birthdays, which were combined into President's Day, by the same act. 


I was young at the time. I don't know if that is completely correct, but I do recall that argument being voiced.


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




how many voted yes?


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Today, it's a Republican President, Donald Trump, who has changed his allegiance to a Southern state, Florida, and is appealing to nostalgia for the Confederacy and stoking racial divisions, not trying to end them or get past them.




1. The celebrating of the Confederacy has for 150 been accepted by the nation as a whole as a healthy and harmless expression of regional pride as part of the larger American Identity. The move to change that is really anti-white racism.

2. Trump is not the one stroking wacial tensions. It is you people with your constant wace baiting that is doing that. It is not Trump supporters conducting race riots in the cities over the last 5 years but antifa and blm. 


You are lying.


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Your voting record is what says you are racist. You support the party of racist policies. You support the party that has it's brown shirts committing race riots in the streets.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


Wise Democrats, the few that exist, eventually switch to the Republican Party, as did Leo Terrell 2.0 recently.  

His conviction to change parties was finally triggered by a racist comment from a Democrat candidate for President, none other than the racist Joe Biden.  Your hero Biden has been racist for his entire adult life.  "If you have trouble figuring out whether you're for me or Trump, then you ain't black!"

Other black Democrats have done the same...left the loony Democrat Party.

Regarding Democrats and civil rights, listen to what John James had to say after Biden's racist comment.  Pay really close attention from 0:45 to 0:53


...and listen to what Charles Paine said about Biden and his lack of support for blacks.  His closing remark is the best.


The Democrat Party is in for a rude awakening in 2022.  Blexit will show its hand.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 23, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



White America wanted him dead, the Dreamer didn't die the Visionary was murdered.  John Kennedy was spying on Dr King while he was meeting with him.  Dr. King was the most hated black man in America.  



> In fact his last speech...sermon really...was at a Christian Church....where he discussed at great length the Bible: "  I just want to do God's will. And He's allowed me to go up to the mountain. And I've looked over. And I've seen the promised land. I may not get there with you. But I want you to know tonight, that we, as a people, will get to the promised land. So I'm happy, tonight. I'm not worried about anything. I'm not fearing any man. Mine eyes have seen the glory of the coming of the Lord"



You don't have a clue what Dr. King was talking about, tell you what research Dr. King's early speeches as compared to the ones he was delivering when he was murdered.



> The Civil Rights movement was greatly supported by Christians...



Yep and it was so called Christians who opposed him at the same time.  The Klan claimed to be "Good God Fearin Christians".  So what is your point?



> King's killer....James Earl Ray, actually campaigned for the DNC in 1967.,....



No shit, how many Southern whites didn't campaign for the DNC in 1967?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 23, 2021)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



What's even more stranger was that it wasn't supported by the right and they claimed to be the REAL Christians.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 23, 2021)

asaratis said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Really?  What are they denying?



> The Republican Party was founded with the express intent to end slavery.  Democrats opposed abolition.



That was true in 1865, but it damn sure ain't that Republican Party today. 



> Lincoln was the first Republican President and he signed the emancipation proclamation.



Yep and 100yrs later, LBJ signed the CRA and the VRA and he was a Democrat.



> Democrats opposed civil rights legislation until they realized they could garner votes by passing out trinkets in the welfare system.



Is that why so many whites vote Democrat today.



> Democrats founded the KKK.



True, but they support the Republican Party today.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 23, 2021)

Nostra said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



Only after years of opposition against it from the Grand Old Party.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 23, 2021)

struth said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



After years of fighting against it.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 23, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



That is the lie that is told.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 23, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



What anti-white racism, that is just straight up bullshit.


----------



## struth (Mar 23, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


I don't know any white americans that wanted him dead.   Maybe you should start hanging out with other white people....

I certainly do...his earlier sermons?   What speech in particular are you referring to?  I know many of htem.,,..they all talked about God and his Christian faith for the most part

The KKK was created a terrorist wing of the Dem party

The ones that supported the RNC and liberty....also MLK's killer wasn't southern....I would think someone would claimed to know so much about MLK would know that


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 23, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Today, it's a Republican President, Donald Trump, who has changed his allegiance to a Southern state, Florida, and is appealing to nostalgia for the Confederacy and stoking racial divisions, not trying to end them or get past them.
> ...



You mean the celebration of racism in the South.  It is harmless to those if didn't cause any harm to.  What kind of pride is taken in the history of injustice to others. 



> 2. Trump is not the one stroking wacial tensions. It is you people with your constant wace baiting that is doing that. It is not Trump supporters conducting race riots in the cities over the last 5 years but antifa and blm.
> 
> You are lying.



You're the stinking liar, it is folks like you who definitely want things to stay like they were in the Good Ole Days.  Where the police can harass, beat and murder black and hispanic folks and never worry about being brought to the Bar of Justice for it.


----------



## struth (Mar 23, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


nope...but typical of the Dems...you all fight against what the man stood for, and you do so for 100 plus years, you attack the man, you even kill then man...then after he dies, try to make it all ok by having the Federal Govt take the day off work..and pat yourselves on the back....sad.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 23, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



Of course not any that you are going to tell.  Dr King was the most hated black man in America and that is fact no matter how much you try to sugar coat it. 



> I certainly do...his earlier sermons?   What speech in particular are you referring to?  I know many of htem.,,..they all talked about God and his Christian faith for the most part.]



Dr. King talked about a helluva lot more than Christian Faith.  






There is nothing in all the world greater than freedom. It is worth paying for; it is worth losing a job for; it is worth going to jail for. I would rather be a free pauper than a rich slave. I would rather die in abject poverty with my convictions than live in inordinate riches with the lack of self respect.”  MLK

_"One has not only a legal but a moral responsibility to obey just laws. Conversely one has a moral responsibility to disobey unjust laws”  MLK

I could go on, but what would be the use. _



> The KKK was created a terrorist wing of the Dem party.



Of course they were after the Civil War, but in today's society the KKK supports the Republican Party not the Democrat Party. 



> The ones that supported the RNC and liberty....also MLK's killer wasn't southern....I would think someone would claimed to know so much about MLK would know that



When Dr King was murdered that was not the first time he was attacked, beaten, lied on, etc. to try and make it seem as though white republicans in the South supported Dr. King is an all out LIE.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 23, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



Are you kidding, it is white, right wing, conservatives who quote Dr. King today after they hated his guts when he was alive.  If Dr. King were alive today it would be folks like you who would oppose and speak against him today.  To try and make it seem as though the very folks who hated Dr King would support him is a damn disgrace.


----------



## struth (Mar 23, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


No doubt that many people hated him....but that's not really what's being discussed. 

Of course he did...

That's a great quote by Dr. King....and he's 100 percent right...sadly so many people are willing to give up their freedom today, and be a slave to BIG Govt...and the promises of "free stuff" the left pushes.

Also, I would have expect a MLK expect like youself to have actually read his entire speech...not just that quote: The Papers of Martin Luther King, Jr., Volume III

In the speech he refers to his Christian faith a lot...even in the next line he talks about going home to the Father...

and just prior to that quote, he discusses this, in the same speech 'you are not a lone that God struggles with you.  This belief that God is on the side of truth comes down to us from the long tradition of the Christian faith." 

ah,.,..I don't know about that...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLQspFP6bNs

I agree...he was also beatened, arrested etc by other Dems....


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 23, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


“More stranger”?


----------



## struth (Mar 23, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


nah....I am not kidding....the dems hated king, they killed him, opposed him etc at every turn.....until they no longer could...then you all are here today...literlaly on this thread trying to say it's ok because years later some of your party voted to give themselves the day off and say it's because it's his day


----------



## asaratis (Mar 23, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Really? What are they denying?


The Democrats will deny* the history of civil rights in the USA *until they die. 
Can you read?




Superbadbrutha said:


> That was true in 1865, but it damn sure ain't that Republican Party today.


Throughout history, Republicans have promoted civil rights.  Democrats opposed it until they saw that giving lip service to it could get them votes.  Democrats like to create victim classes so they claim to have solutions to their problems.




Superbadbrutha said:


> Yep and 100yrs later, LBJ signed the CRA and the VRA and he was a Democrat.


He sure was.  I was in my 20s.  After signing one of those he said, "I'll have these n------ voting Democrat for the next hunderd years!"   LBJ was a racist also.




Superbadbrutha said:


> Is that why so many whites vote Democrat today.


I have no idea why anyone white, black, Asian, Hispanic or any other brand votes Democrat.




Superbadbrutha said:


> True, but they support the Republican Party today.


I've not yet heard of one instance where the Republican Party solicited their support.

On the other hand:
















			One moment, please...


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> White America wanted him dead, the Dreamer didn't die the Visionary was murdered.




White America elected the presidents that consistently supported civil rights. 

That you lie about it now, is spitting in the face of whites that fought for you, back when racism actually fought back. 


You are an asshole.


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




What are you talking about? I don't recall any real resistance to it. You want to back up your claims with something?


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Correll (Mar 23, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




I've asked dozens of libs to back up this shit over the years. The BEST they come up with is empty rhetoric and secret code words.


UTTER BULLSHIT.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



lol total rubbish. 'White America' specifically chose MLK to be their pet house boy. Too many of the educated black leaders were ignoring PC memes and pointing out blacks were their own worst enemies. Black people murdered Malcolm X.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Yep and it was so called Christians who opposed him at the same time.


If white Christians didnt oppose slavery you’d still be picking cotton


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 24, 2021)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > White America wanted him dead, the Dreamer didn't die the Visionary was murdered.
> ...



Which presidents was that?



> That you lie about it now, is spitting in the face of whites that fought for you, back when racism actually fought back.



Who were they racist they were fighting against?



> You are an asshole.



You are a lying hag trying to rewrite History.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 24, 2021)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 24, 2021)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You are a Southern white racist hag, I am pretty sure you know what it is.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 24, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



That's the best you've got Shit head, sorry your dumb ass can't rewrite history.  Funny how you had to jump from Dr King to Malcolm X.  Smfh.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Yep and it was so called Christians who opposed him at the same time.
> ...



It was white, racist, Southern Christians that wanted slavery fool.  What a idiot.


----------



## struth (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


you left out the fact they were Democrat voters as well....they literally went to war because a Republican won and they didn't get their way....very similar to what the Dems did in 2016


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



And we notice you can't refute that fact, shit for brains. Funny how you hold up King as some sort of role model, despite he obviously lacked any real morals, so I guess you just identify more with him than a lot of the more principled black leadership.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



It was black racist Africans that were eager to sell their losers to anybody who wanted them. What an idiot.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Yep and it was so called Christians who opposed him at the same time.
> ...



He's more the House Boy type; he would love to be Biden's House Boy.


----------



## Correll (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




1. All of them after Truman.

2.  The completely marginalized remaining racists. 

3. Yet no lib can support their claims with anything more than rhetoric and secret code words. You people are the liars.


----------



## Correll (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




1. I am not. Fuck you.

2. What what is? I made the point that no lib has been able to show how the republicans supposedly pandered to southern wacists. That is true. All they can point to is some harsh language and secret code words. IE bullshit.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 24, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



They were white, democrat, conservatives.


----------



## struth (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


ok...usually though the adjective comes before the noun...so white, conservative Dems...but yeah I agree.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 24, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...



It's amazing how you will attack Dr King, but you hold a man like Trump as a role model for your kids.  I will put Dr king up morally against any clown you can mention.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 24, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



So what was done to black folks in America is the fault of black folks in Africa.  You show how much of an idiot you are every time you post.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 24, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Actually that is why you don't like me because you know I will NEVER be a house boy for ANY white man.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 24, 2021)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You have the mindset of one.  Suck me, you will get more.



> 2. What what is? I made the point that no lib has been able to show how the republicans supposedly pandered to southern wacists.



Since the early 70s you are the Southern racist, why the hell do you think the South is Republican.



> That is true. All they can point to is some harsh language and secret code words. IE bullshit.



You have always used code words and harsh language.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 24, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



Yep and those Democrats are Republicans today.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> It was white, racist, Southern Christians that wanted slavery fool. What a idiot.


Slave owners for sure 

but you cant deny that it was white Christian males who freed the slaves also


----------



## Nostra (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


King would be a Republican today.  He said people should be judged on the content of their character, not the color of their skin.

Racists like you think just the opposite.  All you see is skin color.  MLK would decry you and your racist positions.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


List the Dims who switched to the Republican party.

None of you idiots can ever come up with a list.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


There is still slavery in Africa.  Where is  your outrage, racist?


----------



## Nostra (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


But a political party run by white men...................absolutely.


----------



## struth (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


nope. they have died...but their legacy lives on in the Dem party still...look at Xiden...the man you voted for...he was opposed to enforcing Brown v Board of Education


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> So what was done to black folks in America is the fault of black folks in Africa.


If not their fault for capturing and selling enemy tribesmen then certainly not my fault 200 years later


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 24, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


If you guys are the pro mlk civil rights party why did you republicans fight so hard against mlk day?

Do a search for mlk day on usmb and see what white racist republicans really think about mlk or the movement.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 24, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Still waiting to hear about ANYTHING Bobobrainless has EVER done for ANYONE but himself.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


I wonder what Unkotare disagrees with


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 24, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


You don’t behave like a racist you just think like one


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 24, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Because it didn’t happen all in one day. It happened though.

I bet you deny evolution is real too because it happens gradually over time.

Oh, and the first time blacks started leaving the Republican Party was in the 20s. The great Mississippi flood. Republicans forced them to work on the levy’s at gunpoint. Really treated blacks in Mississippi like shit.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 24, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Because you’re trying to derail the thread and make it personal?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 24, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


More lies from a brainless punk who has shown his true colors too many times pretend now.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


I thought these republicans here were trying to pretend to be fans of mlk. Do you see how they lie and distort history?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 24, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Making it personal and not advancing the conspversation is your mo


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 24, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Pre civil rights 80% of southern whites were democrats. Post only 30%


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 24, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



You guys are so full of shit.  

President Trump and Attorney General Sessions have decided to challenge affirmative action policies in higher education as a form of discrimination against white people. We should expect them to soon be citing Dr. King’s “I Have A Dream” speech as evidence that Dr. King would be supporting their position if he were still alive.  

*King* dreamed of a time when racism – and thus race – would be irrelevant, he was an active supporter of both kinds of *affirmative action* – race-based and class-based. 

While Dr. King dreamed of a time when racism – and thus race – would be irrelevant, he was an active supporter of both kinds of affirmative action – race-based and class-based. As a supporter of race-conscious affirmative action, he spent much of the last six years of his life actively promoting it, including the use of racial quotas in employment. Specifically, from 1962-68 Dr. King orchestrated and implemented “Operation Breadbasket,” a civil rights boycott campaign that demanded racial quotas through the employment of Black American workers in proportion to their number in a workforce, neighborhood or city. With regard to class-based affirmative action Dr. King supported a massive war on poverty. In advocating for special benefits for poor Americans he sometimes used color-blind language and pointed out that it would benefit poor whites as well as poor Blacks, while at other times he justified it as an example of the kind of reparations to which Black Americans were entitled under the equitable remedy of restitution for unpaid wages.  









						Dr. King's Dream of Affirmative Action
					

President Trump and Attorney General Sessions have decided to challenge affirmative action policies in higher education as a form of discrimination against whit



					papers.ssrn.com


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 24, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Another topic too complex for the likes of Bobobrainless to understand.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 24, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Shitstain.....it is the democrat party that is keeping Asian Americans out of colleges and universities and the democrat party that is creating segregated dorms and graduation ceremonies.....the democrat party has been the party of racism since it was founded by slave owners....


----------



## Turtlesoup (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


There are good black people out there...but you ain't one of them............not even close.  You come across as a whiney ass blaming whitey for all of your poor life choices.


----------



## struth (Mar 24, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


yep...folks were oppressed by the Dem party, through terrorist tactics....after the GOP was successful in getting Civil Rights legislation passed, the stranglehold of the left on the South weakened...slowly, very slowly, people were able to come out, Republicans won elections....the people started seeing that their policies brought more freedom, more wealth, and a better life....and we are seeing a great transformation and boom in the South today...compared to places like Chicago, NY, and  Baltimore, losing revenue, poor, and very still much segragated..


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 24, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Do you think any of these officers are going to be hired by any other department.
> 
> The problem is, most of these people who are killed aren't innocent.
> 
> ...


This is BS Joe. What *law* did #BreonnaTaylor break?


----------



## Nostra (Mar 24, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


MLK wouldn’t tolerate the racist Superbadbrutha


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 24, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Cause you’re so good at explaining your views


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 24, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Like the woman shot at the insurrection. She didn’t obey the officers lawful command so he justifiably shot her


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 24, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


No, because _you _are so stupid.


----------



## surada (Mar 24, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



She was breaking into the Capitol with a mob.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 24, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



Why would he be a Republican when those are the very people that hated him and today would fight against him in the struggle for equality.



> Racists like you think just the opposite.  All you see is skin color.  MLK would decry you and your racist positions.



That is one of the best jokes you have told.  You would hate Dr King if he were alive today, you love coons like Uncle Ben Carson, Larry Elder, koonye west, Clarence Thomas and any of those other boot licker that will kiss your ass.  You hate strong black men, so you would attack Dr King just like you do Pres Obama and others.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 24, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



Strom Thurmond, he was the Republican champion for years.  You loved Jesse Helms, Trent Lott, he'll any democrat from the South pretty much became a republican in the 70s.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Thanks for proving me right.

MLK would disagree with everything you say, racist puke.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Sure as hell sounds like YOU are the racist here.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 24, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



No their legacy was picked up by their children and grand children and they are now Republican.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 24, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



It's funny racist like you want to claim Dr King.  Smfh.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Helms and Lott were elected to Congress as Republicans, stupid.

So you have one.

Some list, Simpleton.


----------



## struth (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Thurmond was great once he left the DNC and realized the horror of his racist passed...

Malcolm X did the same sort of thing...but he was killed by the racist group he left. 

What does that mean?  It's not to late for you to leave your hate behind and leave the Party of hate and division and open your heart to equality and justice


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > So what was done to black folks in America is the fault of black folks in Africa.
> ...



They were savages remember, at least that is the lie you have to for hundreds of years and you were civilized, God fearing Christians.  Were your actions Christ like?


----------



## Nostra (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Quote a racist post by me, or you are admitting you are a lying sack of dog shit.

we have already done this, Dumbass.

GO!


----------



## struth (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


hahaha nope..the South has changed drastically since the DNC lost their iron KLAN grip...the south has more african-americans in elected officew then any other region...because the grandkids of the racist Dems, have left the party.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 24, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


The program's responses are limited.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 24, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



You are an idiot to the core.

In 1957, Helms as a Democrat won his first election for a Raleigh City Council seat

He fought what he considered to be liberalism by opposing civil rights, disability rights, feminism, gay rights, affirmative action, access to abortions, the Religious Freedom Restoration Act (RFRA), and the National Endowment for the Arts.

Helms started out as a Democrat stupid.

Lott was under the guide of Colmer a democrat in Mississippi you ignorant POS.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Nothing in your post proves me wrong.  Learn to read, Dumbass.

Your list is 1.


----------



## struth (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Helms had the same view as Xiden on enforcing Brown v Board of Education..sounds like Helms would get your vote....


----------



## Correll (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




1. YOu are too stupid to understand my mindset. And you are a faggot.

2. You retard.






3. Code words is code for, you ain't got shit to back up your bullshit lie of the Southern Strategy.


----------



## Correll (Mar 24, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



If you can't support the idea of Nixon pandering to wacists except with code words, and I can point to pro-civil rights POLICIES THAT WERE IMPLEMENTED OR ENFORCED BY NIXON, 


then it did not happen. Nixon won the South based on other issues, because civil rights were a moot issue, because both the GOP and the dems, by then, were supporting them.


The actual real racists, had no where to go. The election was decided on other issues. 


Your insistence otherwise, is nothing but blind faith, in a lie.


----------



## Correll (Mar 24, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...




I've never pretended to be a fan. My only point in citing his words is to show how his legacy is a failure and his supposedly ideological descendants have made a complete mockery of his "Dream".


----------



## Correll (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Your  racist hate of your "fellow" blacks that disagree with you, show what kind of person you really are. 


A racist and a hater.


----------



## Correll (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Call some more blacks "coon", that will show them you are not racist.


----------



## struth (Mar 24, 2021)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


it's frankly very hurtful


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 24, 2021)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


That’s what bobo does.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 24, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


I guess we have our answer to this question again....... Superbadbrutha is still a lying sack of dog shit.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


None of those men belonged to the KKK and I have no problems associating with them

Democrat Robert Byrd was a high ranking Klamsman


----------



## struth (Mar 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


Xiden, who opposed enforcement of Brown v Board of Education, had mentors like Sen Eastland (D), who was a member of the White Citizen's Council...which was essentially the DNC's direct link to the terrorist wing...the KKK. Citizens' Councils - Wikipedia


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Helms was a conservative and a damn good one

I wish we had more like him today


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



They didn't have to belong to the KKK to be racist, fool.  They set policy and legislation.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 24, 2021)

struth said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



We just got rid of the most divisive, racist president we have had since Woodrow Wilson.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 24, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



Oh I am pretty sure you do, the more racist the better.


----------



## 22lcidw (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Wilson set the stage for all of the Prog programs. So you should think differently of him. Progs will turn on you someday. I can only keep saying it. The party rules everything. The individuals in it are at the pleasure of the party until not needed. Yo would think that the ghettos that are still here through all legislation would wise you up. Obama is not what you think him as.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Biden is out already?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 24, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



What?  Woodrow Wilson was a straight out racist, fool.   Wilson segregated the Federal Gov't after Reconstruction.   "Segregation is not humiliating, but a benefit, and ought to be so regarded by you gentlemen." 





Wilson allowed the screening of "Birth of a Nation" at the White House.  Wilson was against Reconstruction, WTF are you talking about.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 24, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Obama was not racist just divisive


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Do you have the race card tattooed on your arm?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 24, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



Trump was divisive, racist, arrogant, narcist, etc.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 24, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



Do you have the white privilege card tattooed to yours.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


You just described yourself.


----------



## struth (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


wilson and obama did have a lot in common


----------



## struth (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Yep...Wilson...the father of the modern Dem Party, and so called "progressivism" 









						Progressivism? Not so fast, folks
					

In an Ideas piece, Linder wonders if we believe only a powerful central government can fix problems.




					www.politico.com


----------



## struth (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


which legislation is that...name it


----------



## surada (Mar 24, 2021)

Man took 6 guns, body armor into Publix at Atlantic Station, cops say
					

Just two days after a mass shooting left 10 people dead at a Colorado supermarket, Atlanta police arrested a 22-year-old man who walked into a Publix at Atlantic Station with six guns and body armor.




					www.ajc.com


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 24, 2021)

struth said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



So in all their time in office you are telling me that Jesse Helms and Strom Thurmond never signed any legislation.  Wow.


----------



## struth (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


well, you know that the President signs the legislation that makes it law right? 

No, I asked you to name the legislation you spoke of.....


----------



## Nostra (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Nope.  They vote on legislation.

The President signs legislation.

You really are stupid.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


He was all that but not racist. Sorry.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Whites don’t consider me white and you don’t consider me a minority. And I dont care because I am smarter than 99% of the people I run into and physically tougher than 99% as well. I embrace being a Jew and wear that proudly. Only privilege I have is your overt anti semitism.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 24, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


What’s a “narcist” LOL he is so dumb


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 24, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > struth said:
> ...



Says the moron who claims Jesse Helms was never a Democrat.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Says the moron who called Trump a “narcist”


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 24, 2021)

Yet another white supremacist?








						Not a hate crime? Man goes on anti-Asian rant against NYPD detective - and it's all caught on camera
					

Bodycam footage shows a man during an NYC protest go on a racist, anti-Asian rant against an NYPD detective earlier in March.




					www.lawenforcementtoday.com


----------



## struth (Mar 24, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Yet another white supremacist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


racism is just horrible


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 24, 2021)

struth said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another white supremacist?
> ...


And it comes with every color.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


You really need to learn how to read, Stupid.

I said he was a Republican when he was elected to Congress, Dummy.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> They didn't have to belong to the KKK to be racist, fool. They set policy and legislation.


Yes you stupid asshole, you are entitled to disagree with their politics but the racism exists only in your own mind


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 24, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> We just got rid of the most divisive, racist president we have had since Woodrow Wilson.


You must be thinking of Obama

and I agree


----------



## struth (Mar 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


yep


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 25, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't have to belong to the KKK to be racist, fool. They set policy and legislation.
> ...



You are a fucking idiot, there racism is factual fool.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 25, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > We just got rid of the most divisive, racist president we have had since Woodrow Wilson.
> ...



No Trump Humper, I am talking about your Savior Trump.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 25, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



I said he was a Democrat that became a Republican like so many white, racist Southerners did and then your dumb ass made the attempt to say, "no he was a republican".  Now run along with your head still stuck up your ass.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 25, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



Sorry Trump Humper I didn't mean to speak against your savior.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 25, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> You are a fucking idiot, there racism is factual fool.


I see that you lured me into your cesspool of namecalling

Having mudfights suits your style but not mine


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 25, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> No Trump Humper, I am talking about your Savior Trump.


Sorry

For a moment I gave you too much credit


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 25, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


That’s OK Transocrat, I still would like you to explain what a “narcist” is.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 25, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Calls someone else an idiot.............doesn't know the difference between "their" and "there".


----------



## Nostra (Mar 25, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


The discussion was about Dims and Reps in Congress, Stupid. I pointed out the fact Lott and Helms were both Republicans when first elected to Congress.

Your list is 1.

You are a colossal dumbass.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 25, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


Personal attack that doesn’t progress the conversation. No surprise from you racist twat


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 25, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Really because back then blacks were voting democratic and whites were voting Republican. Why were southern blacks voting democratic?


----------



## Correll (Mar 25, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Superbadbrutha called Ben Carson a "coon". 

If Superbadbruther can't be called racist for that, can any black be called racist or do blacks as a group, get a pass based on their race?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 25, 2021)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


When I’m mad at a black I tend to think negative things. Same as when I am arguing with a woman republican I use the c word. Bfd. You don’t that doesn’t mean your conservative views aren’t misogynistic


----------



## Correll (Mar 25, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




My understanding is the shift started with FDR's large scale social spending and accelerated when dems continued that but dropped their alliance with segregationists. 


My point about Nixon stands.  None of you libs can point to any of his polices, implemented or proposed that were pandering to wacists. It didn't happen.


----------



## Correll (Mar 25, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Got it. Calling blacks "coons" is ok as long as your polices and views are the right side.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 25, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Ben Carson is not a stupid republican. He has money. He may be an asshole greedy sellout Uncle Tom but he’s not stupid.

Good rich people like Warren Buffett are not greedy

I wish guys like Ben Carson would take on the black community more and debate them. He’s not 100% wrong about the black community. And he can say things us whites can’t.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 25, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I didn’t say he had a racist agenda.

The only thing I know about nixon and race is when he said a black and white getting pregnant is a situation where abortion is necessary.

Funny shit he used that as a justifiable reason for abortion huh?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 25, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


You have two QAnon racists in our government right now.Lauren Boebertvand Marjorie Taylor Green


----------



## Correll (Mar 25, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Ben Carson deserves respect for his accomplishments and he is a real player by his own actions.  I was not a supporter of his during his political campaigns, but only because there were better choices, imo. 

Calling him a "coon" OR, an "Uncle Tom" or a "Sell out" is attacking the idea that black man can be his own man. 


Both are thus, racist. 


BUT, the point that moves the discussion forward, is that the idea is WRONG. It being racist is just a category of what kind of wrong and focuses on what is wrong with yours and Superbadbrutha's reasoning. 


DOes it bother you that your thinking is racist?


----------



## Correll (Mar 25, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




The topic is the Myth of the Southern Strategy. Nixon is generally claimed by libs  as the one that started that.


Yet, his policies and actions do not show any attempt to pander to southern racists. 

If you agree that his agenda was not wacist, then you are on my side, in being against the myth of the Southern Strategy.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 25, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Well he shouldn't be a Republican based on Republicans history with blacks.

Same way no matter how much money I have, I'll never become a sellout.  Sorry but the term for a black sellout is an uncle tom.  Same way there is no comparable insult to a white for the N word, Uncle Tom is for sure more of an insult than calling him a sellout, but that's what he is basically, a sellout.

Same say you have sold us middle class people out.  Not for money but for other social issues like god, gays, guns and racism.  You vote against labor and you vote with the rich because of social wedge issues.  Otherwise, financially, you have no business voting Republican.  You wouldn't even consider them if it weren't for racism.  

Some of you it's abortion.  Some of you it's the gun issue.  Some of you are homophobic.  But none of you are rich enough to benefit from Republican economic policies.  Oh sure you have convinced yourselves you do but you have also convinced yourselves that global warming and evolution aren't real and the election was rigged.

You're as dumb as Russians who love Putin.


----------



## Correll (Mar 25, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...






My father was a wwii vet, white working class union dem voter. He was also very patriotic. 

He raised me to have the same values as he had. 


As I became aware of the larger world and politics, i realize that many of the outspoken thinkers of the dem party, seemed to assume that people like my father were the problem, with their old fashioned ideas, and that America was AT BEST, not worth being proud of, if not the bad guy.


That is what steered me to the Republicans as opposed to the dems. Race? I was aware of it as an issue. My father had no problems with our black neighbors, or me playing with their children. The assumption by people like you, that people like my father or me were wacist, was disproven for me, every day of my life.


As time has gone on, all I have seen is more of the same. People like you just make assumptions about people like me, and nothing we say or do will shake your assumptions. 


And you will be assholes to us based on that, and be shocked that we get angry at you in return.

You craft policies that are actively against our interests and you will dismiss anything we have to say about it, by saying words like "wacism" or "sexism" and then just shout us down.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 25, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> You have two QAnon racists in our government right now.Lauren Boebertvand Marjorie Taylor Green


Do you have a link to Qanon website so that I can judge them by their own words?

or even verify thst such an organization exists?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 25, 2021)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Well it certainly interesting to hear whites with privilege argue that affirmative action and diversity programs are unfair towards whites.

Your arguments say a lot more about you than your party affiliation. I don’t tell all republicans or all white conservatives they are racist. Just their policies are.

Denying bias exists is either ignorant or racist.

Not understanding the blm movement exposes you for being a racist.

You are slick and clever and well spoken and well thought out. Your racism is a lot more covert today. Subtle.

One day you will realize that your poor and middle class black brothers and sisters were not your enemy. You share a common foe. Rich people. Guys like Ben Carson and Bruce Jenner.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 25, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > You have two QAnon racists in our government right now.Lauren Boebertvand Marjorie Taylor Green
> ...


I don’t go to their sites the fbi does.

How about antifa?


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 25, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> I don’t go to their sites the fbi does.


i don't go there either because they don't seem to exist

except as talking point issued by the politicized FBI


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 25, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t go to their sites the fbi does.
> ...



Playing dumb to the facts doesn't work.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 25, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


And yet you seem to keep trying it.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 26, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t go to their sites the fbi does.
> ...


Oh you buy into the idea that the FBI is out to get Trump too?  RINO's, Democrats, Every other country in the free world, the media and now the FBI huh?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 26, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


What makes mac a racist?  Denying racist white organizations exist for one.  The other thing is when he demonizes blm.  The group just wants cops to stop brutalizing blacks, which obviously they do.

Anyone who says otherwise is a racist or ignorant.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 26, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


They're also pretending they are the ones who freed the slaves and they were the ones who were in favor of civil rights acts.  Such liars.  They won't admit they understand the southern strategy turned white racist Democrats into the racist Republicans we have today.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 26, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


List those racist Dims who turned into Republicans.

So far, your racist friend has 1 on his list.  Help the lil fella out.


----------



## struth (Mar 26, 2021)

www.antifia.com....it directs you right to the Xiden White House, prior to taking office it took you to his campaign site so you could donate: 









						Antifa.com Redirects To White House Website
					

Washington, DC (WTRF)- Just moments after Joe Biden officially took over The Office of The President, Antifa.com was redirected over to the White House website.On Day One, Biden to undo T…




					www.wtrf.com


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 26, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> you buy into the idea that the FBI is out to get Trump too? RINO's, Democrats, Every other country in the free world, the media and now the FBI huh?


Globalism is everywhere

most “friendly” countries were ok with trump except for germany and its fuhrer merkel


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 26, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Anyone who says otherwise is a racist or ignorant.


In the old soviet union libs like you and Superbad used to call people like me _enemies of the state_

In America libs use the term “racism” as their catch-all accusation for dissenters

I dont support racist organizations but I bet you a Superbad do

the racist and segregated Congressional Black Caucus for instance

funded by taxpayers it only admits black people


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 26, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> They're also pretending they are the ones who freed the slaves and they were the ones who were in favor of civil rights acts.


Who is this “they” you refer to?

no one on this forum was alive in 1865

and most of us were not old enough to vote when the civil rights act was passed


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 26, 2021)

The shooting of whites by a radical muslim in Boulder is a result of the press vilifying white people.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 26, 2021)

Nostra said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


It was you white voters who changed. Blacks gave credit for the civil rights movements to democrats who picked up the cause. Because blacks were voting democrat white southerners started voting gop and the gop agenda today is anti mlk. 

You guys supported mlk as much as you do blm


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 26, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > you buy into the idea that the FBI is out to get Trump too? RINO's, Democrats, Every other country in the free world, the media and now the FBI huh?
> ...


No. The rest of the world doesn’t deny global warming.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 26, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


So you can't come up with a  list either.

Dismissed.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 26, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who says otherwise is a racist or ignorant.
> ...


Your policies are racist. Our policies are socialist so you call us socialists. We call you like we see you.

Arguing that diversity programs are themselves racist, is ignorant and or racist


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 26, 2021)

Nostra said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



Studies show that Southern whites shifted to the Republican Party due to racial conservatism.[13][15][16] Among white Southerners, Democratic loyalties first fell away at the presidential level, and several decades later at the state and local levels. 









						Politics of the Southern United States - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Do you want to pull up the studies?

Do you really not know the history?

Few Southern Democrats rejected the 1948 Democratic political platform over President Harry's Truman's civil rights platform.[22] They met at Birmingham, Alabama, and formed a political party named the "States' Rights" Democratic Party, more commonly known as the "Dixiecrats." Its main goal was to continue the policy of racial segregation in the South and the Jim Crow laws that sustained it. South Carolina Governor Strom Thurmond, who had led the walkout, became the party's presidential nominee. Mississippi Governor Fielding L. Wright received the vice-presidential nomination. Thurmond had a moderate position in South Carolina politics, but with his allegiance with the Dixiecrats, he became the symbol of die-hard segregation.[23] The Dixiecrats had no chance of winning the election since they failed to qualify for the ballots of enough states. Their strategy was to win enough Southern states to deny Truman an electoral college victory and force the election into the House of Representatives, where they could then extract concessions from either Truman or his opponent Thomas Dewey on racial issues in exchange for their support. Even if Dewey won the election outright, the Dixiecrats hoped that their defection would show that the Democratic Party needed Southern support to win national elections, and that this fact would weaken the Civil Rights Movement among Northern and Western Democrats. However, the Dixiecrats were weakened when most Southern Democratic leaders (such as Governor Herman Talmadge of Georgia and "Boss" E. H. Crump of Tennessee) refused to support the party.[24] In the November election, Thurmond carried the states of Alabama, Louisiana, Mississippi, and South Carolina.[25] Outside of these four states, however, it was only listed as a third-party ticket. Thurmond received well over a million popular votes and 39 electoral votes. 


For nearly a century after Reconstruction, the white South identified with the Democratic Party. Republicans controlled parts of the mountains districts and they competed for statewide office in the border states. Before 1948, southern Democrats believed that their party, with its respect for states' rights and appreciation of traditional southern values, was the defender of the southern way of life. Southern Democrats warned against designs on the part of northern liberals and Republicans and civil rights activists whom they denounced as "outside agitators".[_citation needed_]

The adoption of the first civil rights plank by the 1948 convention and President Truman's Executive Order 9981, which provided for equal treatment and opportunity for African-American military service members, divided the party's northern and southern wings.[28] In 1952, the Democratic Party named John Sparkman, a moderate Senator from Alabama, as their vice presidential candidate with the hope of building party loyalty in the South.[29][30] By the late 1950s, the national Democratic Party again began to embrace the Civil Rights Movement, and the old argument that Southern whites had to vote for Democrats to protect segregation grew weaker. Modernization had brought factories, national businesses and a more diverse culture to cities such as Atlanta, Dallas, Charlotte and Houston. This attracted millions of northern migrants, including many African Americans. They gave priority to modernization and economic growth over preservation of the old ways.[31]

The Civil Rights act of 1964 and The Voting Rights Act of 1965 were passed by bipartisan majorities of northern congressmen. Only a small element resisted, led by Democratic governors Lester Maddox of Georgia, and especially George Wallace of Alabama. These populist governors appealed to a less-educated, blue-collar electorate that favored the Democratic Party, but supported segregation.[32] After the _Brown v. Board of Education_ Supreme Court case that outlawed segregation in schools in 1954, integration caused enormous controversy in the white South. For this reason, compliance was very slow and was the subject of violent resistance in some areas.[33]

The Democratic Party no longer acted as the champion of segregation. Newly-enfranchised African American voters began supporting Democratic candidates at the 80-90-percent levels, producing Democratic leaders such as Julian Bond and John Lewis of Georgia, and Barbara Jordan of Texas.[34]

Many white southerners switched to the Republican Party, some for reasons unrelated to race. The majority of white southerners shared conservative positions on taxes, moral values and national security. The Democratic Party had increasingly liberal positions rejected by these voters.[35] In addition, the younger generations, who were politically conservative but wealthier and less attached to the Democratic Party, replaced the older generations who remained loyal to the party.[35] The shift to the Republican Party took place slowly and gradually over almost a century.[35]









						Politics of the Southern United States - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 26, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > They're also pretending they are the ones who freed the slaves and they were the ones who were in favor of civil rights acts.
> ...


So it wasn't all about race


By the 1990s Republicans were starting to win elections at the statewide and local level throughout the South, even though Democrats retained majorities in several state legislatures through the 2000s and 2010s.[35][36] By 2014, the region was heavily Republican at the local, state and national level.[36][37] A key element in the change was the transformation of evangelical white Protestants in the south from largely nonpolitical to heavily Republican. Pew pollsters reported, "In the late 1980s, white evangelicals in the South were still mostly wedded to the Democratic Party while evangelicals outside the South were more aligned with the GOP. But over the course of the next decade or so, the GOP made gains among white Southerners generally and evangelicals in particular, virtually eliminating this regional disparity."[38]Exit polls in the 2004 presidential election showed that Republican George W. Bush led Democrat John Kerry by 70–30% among Southern whites, who comprised 71% of the voters there. By contrast, Kerry had a 90–9 lead among the 18% of African American Southern voters. One-third of the Southern voters said they were white evangelicals; they voted for Bush by 80–20.[39]

After the 2016 election, every state legislature in the South was GOP-controlled.[40] Republican nominee for President Donald Trump notably won Elliott County, KY, becoming the first Republican nominee for President to ever win that county.[41]

Republicans won the white southern vote with religion, guns and gay issues too.  Social wedge issues.  Race is only one of them.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 26, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


What policy is racist, and why is it racist.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 26, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Studies?

The claim was all these racist Dims in Congress switched to Republican.  So far, that list contains 1 name.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 26, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> The rest of the world doesn’t deny global warming.


They think its man made when it probably isnt

and their remedy will reduce living standards for billions of people


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 26, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


A diversity program that targets selected races by skin color is itself racist

the left - you - are the biggest racists in America


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 26, 2021)

Nostra said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


I’m not going to get into it with you. If you don’t already know it’s cause you don’t want to know


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 26, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


I’m a white man.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 26, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


The simply don’t give a damn; it’s not their money  they’re after.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 26, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> I’m a white man.


I’m not impressed

Indians scouted for the US Cavalary to hunt down other Indians back in the day


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 26, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Oh brother.  So basically you're a conspiracy theorist.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 26, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



^^^ lol dumbass thinks Woodrow Wilson was around during Reconstruction. No wonder he's always crying for Whitey to give him stuff; he dropped out of 3rd grade.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 26, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Did he oppose Reconstruction, too?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 26, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I’m a white man.
> ...


A better comparison you could have made was the mistake Indians made letting us come to this country.  They thought their culture could co exist with ours and eventually our culture overtook theirs.

Those Indians you are talking about sound like a bunch of Ben Carson's.

And I'm not scouting for the blacks.  What do I have to gain from it?  Those indians got paid.  That's why they did it.  If you can't beat them join them.  

See you don't realize you white conservatives to me are the other side.  Just because 99.9% of your party is white doesn't mean it's the party for all whites.  The other half of whites are Liberal Progressive Democrats who could never associate with white conservative Republicans.

The only time I agree with Conservative Republicans is when they are arguing with Muslims.  And even then sometimes I agree with the Muslims.  Like if Republicans want to say this is a christian nation.  No it's not.  I can't go along with that.  But if it were between Christianity and Islam, I would choose Christianity.  Gun to head.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 26, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...


I think you nailed ole Superbad on that one


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 26, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> A better comparison you could have made was the mistake Indians made letting us come to this country.


Now you’re just rambling

the topic is the lib lie concerning alleged white racism


----------



## Nostra (Mar 26, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


So you can't cite a single racist policy. 

Thanks for admitting you are talking out of your ass.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 26, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Well, it's not like that's a challenge or anything; all he and the other racists want is a lot bling handed to them by Whitey, and getting themselves exempt from being arrested for anything criminal they feel like doing.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 26, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > A better comparison you could have made was the mistake Indians made letting us come to this country.
> ...



No doubt, there has been progress. Civil rights laws have been passed and affirmed. Companies are committing to and investing heavily in diversity, because more corporate leaders acknowledge that it makes good business sense. And several black billionaires and CEOs sit on the respective ranking lists.

However, according to both quantitative and qualitative data, working African-Americans — from those laboring in factories and on shop floors to those setting C-suite strategy — still face obstacles to advancement that other minorities and white women don’t. They are less likely than their white peers to be hired, developed, and promoted. And their lived experience at work is demonstrably worse even than that of other people of color.


At most large U.S. and multinational organizations, diversity and inclusion (D&I) has become an imperative. Companies are pushing for minority recruitment, paying for antibias training, and sponsoring nonwhite employees for high-potential leadership-development programs. Research has shown, and a great many executives now understand, that a heterogeneous workforce yields more innovation and better performance than a homogeneous one does.

And yet 55 years after the passage of the Civil Rights Act and decades into these corporate D&I efforts, African-Americans’ progress toward top management roles and greater economic well-being and influence remains slow to nonexistent.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 26, 2021)

In fact, research shows that in the United States, the wealth gap between blacks and others continues to widen; experts predict that black families’ median wealth will decrease to $0 by 2050, while that of white families will exceed $100,000. Just 8% of managers and 3.8% of CEOs are black. In the Fortune 500 companies, there are currently only three black chief executives, down from a high of 12 in 2002. And at the 16 Fortune 500 companies that report detailed demographic data on senior executives and board members, white men account for 85% of those roles. 









						Toward a Racially Just Workplace
					

Diversity efforts are failing Black employees. Here’s a better approach.




					hbr.org


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 26, 2021)

Black leaders have struggled to make inroads in a variety of influential industries and sectors. At U.S. finance companies, only 2.4% of executive committee members, 1.4% of managing directors, and 1.4% of senior portfolio managers are black. A mere 1.9% of tech executives and 5.3% of tech professionals are African-American. Black representatives and senators account for 9% of the U.S. Congress. The average black partnership rate at U.S. law firms from 2005 to 2016 was 1.8%.  

African-Americans continue to face both explicit racism — stoked by the rise of white nationalism in the past few years — and subtle racism on the job. In the latter category, University of Utah professor emeritus Arthur Brief points to “aversive” racism (when people avoid those of different races or change their behavior around them) along with “modern” racism (when people believe that because blacks can now compete in the marketplace, they no longer face discrimination).


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 26, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> However, according to both quantitative and qualitative data, working African-Americans — from those laboring in factories and on shop floors to those setting C-suite strategy — still face obstacles to advancement that other minorities and white women don’t.


For the most part they are not as qualified

Time after time cities and companies set reasonable standards for hiring or promotion that black people do not measure up to

and the typical lib response is to lower the bar


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 26, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Those Indians you are talking about sound like a bunch of Ben Carson's.


You denigrate carson for getting an education and becoming a leading brain surgeon?

hum


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 26, 2021)

Correll said:


> My father was a wwii vet, white working class union dem voter. He was also very patriotic.
> 
> He raised me to have the same values as he had.
> 
> ...


What *policies* are against your interest?


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 26, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Who spent the Trump years screaming that we’re no longer bribing other nations to like us?
Not the TrumpBots!


----------



## Nostra (Mar 26, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > My father was a wwii vet, white working class union dem voter. He was also very patriotic.
> ...


Veggie Joe's No Borders Policy, for one.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 27, 2021)

ColonelAngus said:


> The shooting of whites by a radical muslim in Boulder is a result of the press vilifying white people.


If we acted like you we would say Islam and the guys color had nothing to do with that shooting.

Or we would search the guys facebook page and see he was anti abortion and claim he was a republican.


----------



## Correll (Mar 27, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




1. I never got shit for being white. "White privilege" is a bullshit excuse for the anti-white discrimination that people like you support.

2. You said wacism a lot. That is not an argument. That is just you calling me names, like an asshole. 

3. I understand blm fine. I've explained my understanding of it. You said "Wacist". That is what you have.

4. A group of people that are have been convinced that I see them as vermin who's lives do not matter, do not see themselves as my "brothers".  You white liberals did that to us. This is the division YOU have created in our society.

5. You said that wacism had to be why I am a republican. That was you mindreading by the way. I explained what actually happened. You ignored that and called me wacist. Because that is all you have.


----------



## Correll (Mar 27, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > My father was a wwii vet, white working class union dem voter. He was also very patriotic.
> ...




For discussion purposes, how about Disparate Impact Theory that leads to active discrimination AGAINST whites to favor traditionally disadvantaged minorities.


----------



## Correll (Mar 27, 2021)

Nostra said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




An excellent example.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 27, 2021)

Correll said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The actual solution to racism?   Just stop doing it democrats.....if you guys would stop being obsessed with the color of people's skin, racism would be over.....


----------



## Correll (Mar 27, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




Pretty much. Take away the oxygen from a fire, and the fire dies out, fast.


----------



## whoisit (Mar 31, 2021)

White 6 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



I can tell your not from Atlanta or either your under 60. Atlanta was once a safe beautiful place to live till the liberals destroyed it.Now its like most American cities just another hell hole.


----------



## whoisit (Mar 31, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



So true. Democrats want to divide and conquor us all.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 4, 2021)

OldLady said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Asian massage parlors. More hate WuFlu hate?
> ...


Thanks for the report but we can read all that for ourselves without your help.

what is your insight as to the motive?


----------

